#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-11
<ANGEL-DOS> hola
<ANGEL-DOS> buenas tardes sala!
<Edward_Elric> hi
<ANGEL-DOS> cual es el tema de la sala?
<Edward_Elric> ANGEL-DOS, lee el topic
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> aca llegue
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: q mas hermano... jeje ya se fue alaucardini
<SergioMeneses> andábamos mirando algunos detalles
<PabloRubianes> bien!
<PabloRubianes> yo actualizando el lucid y todo esta dejando de andar antes de reiniciar...
<PabloRubianes> como me voy a comprar un disco duro nuevo no quise instalara de cero ahora
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: yo no he actualizado por eso... pero ando descargando lubuntu 10.10
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> lubuntu? no use nunca
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: yo tampoco.... vamos a ver como me va xD
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: puedes cambiar los "topic" de los canales?
<PabloRubianes> si mandame el topic que queres
<SergioMeneses> pon lo de la open week :D
<PabloRubianes> la dir de la wiki cual es?
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES|| Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<PabloRubianes> asi?
<SergioMeneses> seee... puedes ponerlo tambien en el charlas-chat?¡
<PabloRubianes> ya esta :P
<SergioMeneses> grax
<SergioMeneses> :D
<ElWuilMeR> Ya falta poco :D Alguien de Venezuela por aquí.?
<SergioMeneses> ElWuilMeR: creo q Edward_Elric es de Venezuela
<Edward_Elric> jajajja
<Edward_Elric> nel
<Edward_Elric> yo soy de mexico
<Edward_Elric> SergioMeneses,
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
 * SergioMeneses habla con tanta gente q es dificil recordar nacionalidades...
<SergioMeneses> se q PabloRubianes es de Uruguay xD
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: mas te vale saberlo :P
<SergioMeneses> :O
<PabloRubianes> jajajajjajajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: has usado pidgin como cliente irc?
<PabloRubianes> si y no me gusta pero empathy me gusta menos
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> el mejor es chatzilla para mi... pero ultimamente uso xchat
<SergioMeneses> ando en pidgin para no abrir puros clientes de mensajeria instantanea... tengo todo en pidgin
<PabloRubianes> yo uso empathy para todo menos irc y xchat
<PabloRubianes> deje de usar chatzilla porque estoy pasando de firefox a opera y chrome
<SergioMeneses> jejeje yo uso solo chrome ahora
<PabloRubianes> opera me sincroniza mis marcadores con los del celular... es un gran plus...
<PabloRubianes> y el sistemas de descargas es el mejor lejos... pero las css las carga mas lento
<PabloRubianes> me voy espero volver en maverick...
<PabloRubianes> saludos terricolas
<PabloRubianes> volvi...
<PabloRubianes> no se rompio nada!!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: oks
<SergioMeneses> q tal esta?
<SergioMeneses> jejeje yo mañana instalo lubuntu 10.10
<PabloRubianes> bastente parecida... el boot es igual...
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> puse upgrade
<SergioMeneses> aaa oks
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> pero el theme esta mejor pero los iconos peores
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> toca quejarse con los del team de imagen
<PabloRubianes> jaja si o cambiarlo...
<PabloRubianes> y no molestar jaja
<SergioMeneses> xD
<openweek8> buenas noches, hay alguien?
<abr4xas> openweek8, o/
<openweek8> una pregunta
<abr4xas> una respuesta
<openweek8> es que soy estudiante de ingenieria informatica, de la universidad de la sabana, queria hacer basicamente dos rpeguntas, primero toda la programacion de esta semana es gratis, y solo se necesita ingresar aca y punto?
<abr4xas> sip
<abr4xas> openweek8, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES ahi esta la info :P
<abr4xas> cual es la otra pregunta? :D
<openweek8> y la otra, es que el 27,28 y 29 es la semana de ingenieria y yo soy el encargado de cuadrar todo lo relacionado a ingenieria informatica, y quiero que vaya alguien representante de ubuntu, que tenga un puesto donde regalen cd del sistema operativo, y que si alguien esta interesado que le ayuden a instalarlo, con quien podria habalr sobre eso
<abr4xas> ok. de que país eres?
<openweek8> Colombia
<abr4xas> ok, entra en #ubuntu-co y solicita ahi la ayuda... Yo soy de venezuela!! :D
<openweek8> aaa ok, bn
<abr4xas> :D
<openweek8> y que tan buenas son las charlas por este medio?
<abr4xas> bueno, suerte con todo eso hermano... o/
<abr4xas> muy buenas...
<openweek8> vale gracias
<openweek8> como cargo el chat de #ubuntu-co
<Edward_Elric> openweek8, /j #ubuntu-co
<Edward_Elric> openweek8, /fav #ubuntu-co
<openweek8> ok bn, ya listo
<openweek8> muchas gracias
<openweek9> #ubuntu-co
 * xombra is away: Estoy Ausente
<os_> holas
<edd256b> pues buen dia para todos!
<ClaseBot> alucardni_lernid asked: funciona?
<openweek4> PIng
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Event: esto es una prueba - Current Session: charla de prueba - Instructors: alucardni
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: esto es una prueba - Sesión actual: charla de prueba - Instructores: alucardni
<ClaseBot> m4v preguntó: esto es una prueba
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, al canal de chat por favor
<Petrux-ec> que tal, cuanto falta para empezar las charlas???
<nes_5> petrux, las preguntas se hacen en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<nes_5> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Introducción al Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Instructores: alucardni - Diapositivas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/intro.pdf
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Introducción al Ubuntu Open Week en Español: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/intro.pdf
<alucardni> Hola a todos y bienvenidos a la Ubuntu Open Week en Español, esta vez celebrando el lanzamiento de Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat".
<alucardni> pueden descargar las diapositivas para esta presentación en el link que ha mostrado Clasebot en #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<alucardni> [SLIDE 1]
<alucardni> si ya tiene las diapositivas avisen en #ubuntu-charlas-chat levantado la mano o/
<alucardni> excelente!
<alucardni> [SLIDE 2]
<alucardni> Mi nombre es José Ernesto Dávila Pantoja (http://launchpad.net/~josernestodavila) y soy miembro de Ubuntu Nicaragua y Ubuntu Member.
<alucardni> Como ya es costumbre, estoy aquí para darles la bienvenida a la Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Maverick (que también nos gusta llamar: La Semana Ubuntera).
<alucardni> Este es el tercer release consecutivo en el que organizamos el Ubuntu Open Week y cada vez ha sido revitalizante ver como la comunidad latinoamericana se une para hacer posible este tipo de eventos.
<alucardni> Desde ya, gracias a todos los que han colaborado para hacer realidad el Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Maverick.
<alucardni> Para quienes se preguntan ¿En qué consiste el Ubuntu Open Week? Es un evento organizado por la comunidad de usuarios de Ubuntu, que se realiza desde el lanzamiento de Ubuntu 7.10 Feisty Fawn, que consiste en una semana de conferencias/talleres vía IRC (en inglés!) en la que se da un vistazo de lo que es Ubuntu y como los nuevos usuarios podemos ser parte de esta gran comunidad y colaborar con el desarrollo de Ubuntu.
<alucardni> [SLIDE 3]
<alucardni> Bajo ese mismo espíritu, Leandro Gómez, Norman García y mi persona decidimos organizar el primer Ubuntu Open Week en Español, pues vimos que muy pocos miembros de la comunidad Ubuntu de Latinoamerica participaban en el Open Week debido a la barrera del idioma.
<alucardni> La idea inicial era hacer un Open Week en Español para la comunidad Centroamericana, pero durante el proceso de organización se fueron uniendo amigos de sudamérica y al final el evento (Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Karmic) resultó ser para toda la comunidad ubuntera hipano-hablante y contamos con la colaboriación del miembros de la comunidad Debian :)
<alucardni> Durante el Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Lucid, m4v logró que utilizaramos ClaseBot (el primo mexicano de ClassBot) y eso nos facilitó mucho el trabajo durante la semana.
<alucardni> Para este Ubuntu Open Week en Español tratamos de dar un paso más allá y aprovechar Lernid (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid) durante la semana,
<alucardni> y así que potenciar más cada una de las sesiones (por ejemplo, utilizando diapositivas).
<alucardni> Ya varios instructores me han confirmado que utilizarán diapositivas durante sus sesiones.
<alucardni> :-)
<alucardni> Si alguno de ustedes utiliza microblogging (twitter o identi.ca)
<alucardni> [SLIDE 4]
<alucardni> y quieren seguir el evento a través de microblogging, pueden seguir el hashtag #uowes. Igualmente pueden utilizar ese hashtag para twittear/dentear sobre el evento.
<alucardni> Toda la información correspondiente a la Ubuntu Open Week la pueden encontrar en la wiki del evento (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES)
<alucardni> [SLIDE 5]
<alucardni> === Las Reglas del Evento ===
<alucardni> Si estás participando por primera vez en la Ubuntu Open Week, tenemos ciertas reglas (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/Reglas)
<alucardni> - Las conferencias se imparten en el canal #ubuntu-charlas, si deseas hacer una pregunta al instructor, tendrás que hacerlo en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<alucardni> - Las preguntas deben ser on-topic y siguiendo el formato: <PREGUNTA>: mi pregunta, por ejemplo:
<alucardni> <PREGUNTA>: podés explicar eso de las preguntas de nuevo?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Introducción al Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Instructores: alucardni - Diapositivas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/intro.pdf
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Introducción al Ubuntu Open Week en Español: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/intro.pdf
<alucardni> digo PREGUNTA: la pregunta va sin <>???
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Introducción al Ubuntu Open Week en Español: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/intro.pdf
<alucardni> - Una vez realizada tu pregunta, espera a que te respondan en #ubuntu-charlas
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Introducción al Ubuntu Open Week en Español: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/intro.pdf
<alucardni> Hay preguntas hasta el momento???
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Introducción al Ubuntu Open Week en Español: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/intro.pdf
<alucardni> no hay preguntas???
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Introducción al Ubuntu Open Week en Español: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/intro.pdf
<alucardni> [SLIDE 3]
<alucardni> [SLIDE 6]
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Introducción al Ubuntu Open Week en Español: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/intro.pdf
<alucardni> == Lernid ==
<alucardni> Para aquellos que quieran seguirnos a través de Lernid, ejecuten lernid de la siguiente manera:
<alucardni> lernid --config=http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/lernid/uowes.lernid
<alucardni> Lernid se conectará a los canales en español y les presentará el calendario de la Ubuntu Open Week en su horario local en la pestaña de Sesiones :)
<alucardni> Por otro lado, a los que nos siguen utilizando su cliente de IRC preferido, les recomiendo leer la wiki en la sección de
<alucardni> recomendaciones
<alucardni> < Petrux-ec> PREGUNTA: Que pasa con aquellos que tienen otras dsitros, pero siguen la UOWES
<alucardni> < Petrux-ec> en referncia a lernid                                                                           +m4v
<alucardni> 16:30 < Petrux-ec> usar lernid nos obliga a utilizar Ubuntu???
<alucardni> Petrux-ec: por el momento, usar lernid te obliga a usar ubuntu,
<alucardni> hasta donde tengo entendido ya hay un equipo trabajando en portar lernid a Fedora
<alucardni> igual puedes seguir el UOWES desde tu cliente IRC favorito
<alucardni> como les decía
<alucardni> a los que nos siguen utilizando su cliente de IRC preferido, les recomiendo leer la wiki en la sección de recomendaciones
<alucardni> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/Participando
<alucardni> specialmente la recomendación para evitar el "ruido" en el canal de #ubuntu-charlas ;)
<alucardni> [SLIDE 7]
<alucardni> aquí una captura de pantalla de como utilizar lernid para hace preguntas
<alucardni> http://imagebin.ca/view/i-dpHx.html
<alucardni> para realizar una pregunta solo pulsa el botón Pregunta y escribe tu pregunta normalmente
<alucardni> lernid se encargará de darle el formato adecuado
<ClaseBot> rene_leyva23 preguntó: ¿Del lado derecho me aparecio una diapositiva, es estñe ya el temario?
<alucardni> rene_leyva23: en la imagen que aparece en el enlace que envíe (y en la diapositiva) aparece el temario definitivo
<alucardni> todavía tenemos dos charlas sin título, que completaremos durante la semana
<alucardni> < lmnash> QUESTION: hola, es primera vez que conecto y uso lernid, en la charla de mañana ya solo lo ejecuto nuevamente y automaticamente se conecta?
<alucardni> lmnash: tendrás que ejecutarlo de la misma forma que lo ejecutaste hoy
<alucardni> como nota sobre lernid
<alucardni> < magia15476> QUESTION: Veo la zona donde aparecen las diapositivas pero no la imagnes en sí ¿debo instalar algo para verlas?
<alucardni> magia15476: de eso mismo iba a hablar
<alucardni> antes de iniciar mi charla hoy
<alucardni> nhandler: de Ubuntu Classroom nos comentaba que no recomiendan usar lernid por que actualmente el proyecto tiene varios bugs
<alucardni> y está algo abandonado, por así decirlo
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<alucardni> y si no logras ver las diapositivas, seguramente es algún bug de lernid :-(
<alucardni> [SLIDE 8]
<alucardni> si por algún motivo te perdiste alguna de las sesiones que te interesaba
<alucardni> se guardarán log todas las sesiones de la semana
<alucardni> y pueden encontrarlos en:
<alucardni> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekMaverickLog
<alucardni> gente, esto es lo que tenía preparado para ustedes
<alucardni> así que dejo los 7 minutos restantes para pregunta y comentarios
<alucardni> [SLIDE 9]
<alucardni> Alguna pregunta, comentario, espectativa para esta semana???
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<alucardni> < nes_5> QUESTION: si no pudimos asistir a una charla y tenemos preguntas, podemos hacerlas despues a los expositores?
<alucardni> nes_5: generalmente los expositores se quedan en #ubuntu-charlas-chat y aceptan preguntas después de sus charlas
<ClaseBot> rene_leyva23 preguntó: Esta lámina solo fue introductoria supongo!??
<alucardni> rene_leyva23: si, esta sesión es introductoria, ahora vienen las charlas más en lleno
<alucardni> lo importante de esta sesión era aprender a hacer preguntas en el formato adecuado ;)
<alucardni> < os_16> QUESTION: porq no usaron ustream o algo parecido par aestas charlas?
<alucardni> os_16: por que no todos contamos con los recursos para charlas de ese tipo
<alucardni> por ejemplo: no todos los instructores tenemos ancho de banda suficiente para hacer streamin de video
<ClaseBot> Rinotk preguntó: el horario 23:00 que hora local seria en mexico?
<alucardni> Rinotk: en méxico creo que serían 6 horas menos
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-12
<alucardni> < lmnash> QUESTION: OK, actualmente en el trabajo utilizo Ubuntu y en mi casa Mac, si quiero conectarme desde mi casa, Lernid corre en Mac ??
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Conociendo Ubuntu - Instructores: SergioMeneses
<alucardni> lmnash: lamentablemente no, actualmente lernid solo corre en Ubuntu
<alucardni> bueno gente
<alucardni> gracias por estar con nosotros
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, excelente charla :D
<alucardni> los dejo con SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros
<SergioMeneses> primero agradecerles por estar aqui presentes el día de hoy
<SergioMeneses> el propósito de estas jornadas es ayudar a difundir Ubuntu y sus comunidades
<SergioMeneses> primero que todo pido excusas a nombre de la organización... por los problemas con Lernid
<SergioMeneses> pero esperemos mejorarlo....
<SergioMeneses> bueno de momento me presento por rapidez para los que no me conocen, que creo que son la mayoría
<SergioMeneses> mi nombre es: Sergio Andrés Meneses... soy de Colombia
<SergioMeneses> Administrador de Ubuntu-Co entre otras cosas :D
<SergioMeneses> y el coordinador de la jornada de habla hispana :D
<SergioMeneses> mas información en mi wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> ahora si pasemos a la charla!!!
<SergioMeneses> se titula: "Conociendo Ubuntu"
<SergioMeneses> y vamos a hablar del crecimiento de Ubuntu y todo lo que lo rodea
<SergioMeneses> les comparto el link de las laminas -> http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/plantilla-uowes1010
<SergioMeneses> todos pueden verlas??? \o
<SergioMeneses> cualquier duda hacerla al momento!!! :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno estamos en la lamina1 todos
<SergioMeneses> titulo... mi nombre... bueno el protocolo jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la segunda lamina
<SergioMeneses> empecemos a hablar de los origenes de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu aparece como un proyecto basado en Debian
<SergioMeneses> liderado por Mark Shuttleworth
<SergioMeneses> a quien pueden ver en la lamina2
<SergioMeneses> el fundo la empresa canonical... la cual es la casa madre de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> don Mark es todo un personaje
<SergioMeneses> hasta a la Luna ha ido :D
<SergioMeneses> lo mas importante que realizó para el desarrollo de GNU/Linux
<SergioMeneses> fue el nacimiento del proyecto Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> el proyecto ubuntu es el proyecto mas éxitoso en cuanto a distribuciones de GNU/Linux se refiere
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la tercera lamina
<SergioMeneses> CANONICAL: "la primera piedra"
<SergioMeneses> el proyecto ubuntu se ha destacado por la participación de muchos entusiastas que se han unido voluntariamente a la causa!!!
<SergioMeneses> los podeis ver a algunos en la imagen xD
<SergioMeneses> eso fue gran parte de la masificacion y desarrollo éxitos de la distro
<SergioMeneses> actualmente son millones de personas las que contribuyen al crecimiento de la distro!! y el numero sigue aumentando
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> con la base de canonical Mark y sus amigos empezaron el desarrollo de un sistema operativo independiente a lo que se veia en el mercado
<SergioMeneses> un sistemas mas para "seres humanos"
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la lamina4
<SergioMeneses> ..y así nació Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> el ubuntu que uds tienen instalado... ha pasado por un proceso de incontables mejoras atraves de los años!!!
<SergioMeneses> hasta ser el muy agradable entorno de trabajo del que disfrutamos
<SergioMeneses> ultimamente los diseñadores se han puesto a trabajar en serio jajaja y nos han regalado muchas sorpresas en cuanto a las interfaces y los manejos de los colores
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a las lamina5
<SergioMeneses> si alguno se pierde por favor avisar!!! :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno siguiendo con la charla
<SergioMeneses> en el año 2004 se lanzo la primera distro de Ubuntu, como se puede ver en la tabla
<SergioMeneses> desde esa fecha han sido años de crecimiento y mejoras realmente importantes... se paso de tener dos cds, uno live y otro de instalacion
<SergioMeneses> a tener todo en uno solo :D
<SergioMeneses> en la lamina podemos ver las fechas de las distribuciones... su lanzamiento
<SergioMeneses> algunas mejoras
<SergioMeneses> y hasta las fechas de soporte tecnico :D
<SergioMeneses> aquí podemos ver algo interesante
<SergioMeneses> y es que hay ciertas versiones que son LTS
<SergioMeneses> eso que quiere decir...
<SergioMeneses> significa que son versiones con soporte extendido
<SergioMeneses> si comparan la fecha de caducidad del soporte con las normales veran que son mucho mayor
<SergioMeneses> en la segunda columna podemos ver algo igual de llamativo
<SergioMeneses> y son nombres de animales :O
<SergioMeneses> los pueden ver?
<SergioMeneses> usualmente las versiones de ubuntu llevan un nombre de un animal y un atributo propio del animal
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplo ubuntu 10.10
<SergioMeneses> Maverick Meerkat = Suricato Inconformista
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la siguiente lamina.. lamina6
<SergioMeneses> en esta imagen podemos ver las "mascotas" representativas de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> empezando de izquierda a derecha por antiguedad
<SergioMeneses> lastimosamente falta el lince y la suricata :S
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la lamina7
<SergioMeneses> el proyecto ubuntu fue creciendo y creciendo... teniendo demasiada acogida entre los usuarios
<SergioMeneses> que Canonical comenzo a masificar su "campo de acción" por decirlo asi :D
<SergioMeneses> y empezo a idear nuevos "sabores" para ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> a esos sabores hace referencia esta lamina
<SergioMeneses> salieron sabores para cada gusto
<SergioMeneses> los que eran amantes de Kde tuvieron a Kubuntu
<SergioMeneses> un muy hermoso escritorio con plasmoides y miles de efectos
<SergioMeneses> los musicos y entusiastas de animaciones tuvieron a Ubuntustudio
<SergioMeneses> con miles de aplicaciones para edicion y demas
<SergioMeneses> los que poseian equipos de bajo rendimiento tuvieron a Xubuntu y a Lubuntu
<SergioMeneses> distros especializadas en ahorrar recursos y ser muy eficientes
<SergioMeneses> huy
<SergioMeneses> q pena me quede sin electricidad xD
<SergioMeneses> sigamos
<SergioMeneses> Xubuntu con sus escritorios Xfce y Lubuntu con Lxde son la mejor alternativa para esos pcs que tenemos guardados :D
<SergioMeneses> otro campo que visualizo canonical
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la siguiente lamina
<SergioMeneses> lamina8
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno y la pregunta
<SergioMeneses> ¿Quienes estan detras del proyecto ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> es muy sencilla de responder
<SergioMeneses> así como se ve en la lamina
<SergioMeneses> yo + tu + nosotros = Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> todos aportamos un pequeño grano de arena a Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> el estar aquí es un aporte... aunque no lo parezca :D
<SergioMeneses> pero si se quiere ser mas participativo en el desarrollo de ubuntu y sus actividades
<SergioMeneses> podemos recurrir a las comunidades
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la lamina9
<SergioMeneses> hay se concentran todas las comunidades de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> mejor conocidos como LoCo team,s
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> solo es q se ubiquen en sus regiones y el les mostrará las comunidades de ubuntu que estan alli
<SergioMeneses> ...claro estas comunidades estan debidamente registradas ante canonical :D
<SergioMeneses> y son contactos oficiales
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplo aqui tenemos los LoCo de sur america http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#South%20America
<SergioMeneses> como soy Colombiano ...lo mas logico es que busque mi LoCo http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> y hay puedo contactarlos y unirme a participar con ellos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<ClaseBot> Obed88 preguntó: como hacer un loco team, si hay algunos en la lista que no estan aprovados?
<SergioMeneses> Obed88, debes contactar a los administradores de los LoCo teams
<SergioMeneses> para que presentes tu solicitud de formar un LoCo... y ellos te asesorarán
<SergioMeneses> usualmente ellos hablan en ingles pero bueno...
<SergioMeneses> pasmeos a la lamina10
<SergioMeneses> hay podemos ver una descripción de mi LoCo según su wiki
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<SergioMeneses> y podeis ver tambien los canales irc de algunos LoCo's de Latinoamerica :D
<SergioMeneses> para obtener ayuda o contactarlos para formar parte de esas comunidades
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la lamina11
<SergioMeneses> ¿Qué hacen los LoCo's?
<SergioMeneses> como ven en la lamina... esencialmente hacen difusión de Ubuntu en sus regiones
<SergioMeneses> promueven el software libre
<SergioMeneses> ayudan a las demas comunidades de usuarios
<SergioMeneses> y son el contacto oficial ante canonical
<SergioMeneses> los teams usualmente tienen reportes de todas sus actividades
<SergioMeneses> como podemos ver en el link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2010#Events
<SergioMeneses> ahora si lo que mas nos puede interesar...
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la lamina12
<SergioMeneses> ¿Y si soy nuevo?
<SergioMeneses> si eres nuevo puedes tener acompañamiento de la comunidad a la que deseas pertenecer
<SergioMeneses> usualmente en las paginas oficiales hay link de como formar parte http://ubuntu-co.com/ayuda
<SergioMeneses>  y https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<SergioMeneses> ademas no olvidar que todos los LoCo poseen canales irc oficiales con los cuales puedes ponerte en contacto con ellos o mediante las listas de correo
<SergioMeneses> pasamos a la lamina12...
<SergioMeneses> ¿Preguntas?
<SergioMeneses> dudas... quejas o reclamos jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> algo por saber de comunidades... ubuntu... proyectos... o demas?
<ClaseBot> nes_5 preguntó: xubuntu y lubuntu siguen teniendo soporte, no los veo como versiones para bajar o estan disponibles en la version desktop o netbook?
<SergioMeneses> nes_5, si claro que lo poseen... de hecho estoy escribiendo desde Lubuntu 10.10
<SergioMeneses> hasta el momento solo poseen versiones de desktop... ya que fueron diseñadas para pcs con poco rendimiento...
<SergioMeneses> nes_5, pero ubuntu posee su propia linea para netbook http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<SergioMeneses> es otro sabor de la familia
<ClaseBot> Obed88 preguntó: en tu opinion, que sabores son mas faciles o estan mas cerca de usuarios novatos? a mi parecer ubuntu y lubuntu xD
<SergioMeneses> Obed88, depende!!!
<SergioMeneses> personalmente si quiero impresionar a alguien le muestro kubuntu jajaja
<SergioMeneses> si le problema es que el pc de esa persona esta lento... le muestro lubuntu
<SergioMeneses> si el problema son virus o demas le muestro Ubuntu :D
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> personalmente soy usuario de Ubuntu... hasta hoy es que ando probando Lubuntu... y esta muy buena!!!
<ClaseBot> nes_5 preguntó: cual de estas recomendarias para una pc con pocos recursos, para un usuario que pasa de windows a ubuntu? refiriendome a la parte grafica cual puede ser mas parecida?
<SergioMeneses> nes_5, Lubuntu!!! es demasiado hermoso!!!
<SergioMeneses> ademas es muy ligero y muy facil de manejar
<SergioMeneses> te carga en la instalacion los codecs de sonido y plugins como el flash de una!!!
<SergioMeneses> claro con conexion a internet!!
<SergioMeneses> pero si de verdad quieres descrestar a alguien de pocos recursos Lubuntu es la solucion
<SergioMeneses> ...algo mas muchchos?
<SergioMeneses> nes_5, http://lubuntu.net/
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos las ultimas laminas son agradecimientos y mi wiki de contacto
<SergioMeneses> me encuentran usualmente en #ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> y cualquier cosa en que les pueda ayudar estamos en contacto
<SergioMeneses> de nuevo gracias por su asistencia...
<SergioMeneses> este tipo de eventos los realizamos para uds...
<SergioMeneses> doy pro terminada mi charla y seguimos hablando por el chat oks
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos ahora los dejo listos para la siguiente charla
<SergioMeneses> a cargo de magia154
<magia154> n.n gracias SergioMeneses
<alucardni> magia154: espera a que Clasebot cambie el topic
<alucardni> ;-)
<magia154> alucardni sí :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Desarrollando Comunidades - Instructores: magia154 - Diapositivas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/ComUOWES.pdf
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Desarrollando Comunidades: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/ComUOWES.pdf
<magia154> Chicos pues ya comenzó :)
<magia154> jeje
<magia154> Saludos a todos y espero que la estén pasando bien en esta edición del Ubuntu Open Week
<magia154> Me presento antes de comenzar
<magia154> mi nombre es Daniela, mejor conocida como magia154 en la matrix
<magia154> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielaHernandez
<magia154> por si quieren conocer más :)
<magia154> como SergioMeneses nos dijo
<magia154> en Ubuntu todo gira en torno a la comunidad
<magia154> sin embargo qué pasa si quiero crear una por mi cuenta?
<magia154> o qué sucede si es necesario desarrollar una ya hecha?
<magia154> este es el misterio que hoy develaremos xD
<magia154> [SLIDE 1]
<magia154> el tema ya está: Desarrollando comunidades
<magia154> vamos a dar incio a la charla con esta pregunta
<magia154> [SLIDE 2]
<magia154> ¿Por qué desarrollar una comunidad?
<magia154> Puf! una pregunta tan inocente puede convertirse en un verdadero dolor de cabeza si no tenemos
<magia154> [SLIDE 3]
<magia154> Objetivos claros
<magia154> chicos por cierto pueden ver las diapositivas?
<magia154> fiu! excelente :)
<magia154> de cualquier modo si alguien tiene problemas con la visualización o cualquier cosa
<magia154> pueden entrar en http://www.slideshare.net/magia154/desarrollando-comunidades
<magia154> bueno regresando al tema, jiji. estamos en la diapositiva 3
<magia154> lo más importante para desarrollar una comunidad es tener objetivos claros desde el principio
<magia154> desarrollar, dar soporte, promocionar?
<magia154> muchas cosas a la vez?
<magia154> Esto es básico. Sirve sobre todo para transmitir nuestras expectativas a los que sean o vayan a ser parte de la comunidad y sobre todo para no perder la guía en el camino.
<magia154> [SLIDE 4]
<magia154> La segunda ronda de preguntas que hay que hacer son las de la lámina 4
<magia154> Esto nos dará el panorama general de la situación de la comunidad.
<magia154> Sabremos si nuestros objetivos pueden llevarse a término con la situación del momento
<magia154> Lo importante es responder con honestidad.
<magia154> Aunque una comunidad tenga pocos integrantes es necesario evaluar lo que se puede hacer
<magia154> lo siguiente será organizarla
<magia154> [SLIDE 5]
<magia154> estas son las preguntas que siguen después de que uno ya estableció los objetivos y se rompió la cabeza tratando de pensar cómo es nuestra comunidad, lo que haremos, etc.
<magia154> Aquí viene el primer tip casi mágico xD
<magia154> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/CreatingTeamGuide
<magia154> aquí hay una guía
<magia154> qué clase de guía?
<magia154> la guía que toda comunidad puede tomar como ejemplo para comenzar y organizar una comunidad
<magia154> son sugerencias
<magia154> y son de cierta forma esenciales
<magia154> evidentemente si en el camino vemos que surgen otras necesidades pues basta con agregarlas a una lista propia :)
<magia154> pero vamos que así todo en abstracto puede resultar un poquito gigante o confuso
<magia154> [SLIDE 6]
<magia154> Hablaré de un caso en concreto
<magia154> Ubuntu México
<magia154> una comunidad creada en 2006
<magia154> [SLIDE 7]
<magia154> Los objetivos eran directos
<magia154> se trataba de crear una comunidad que diera promoción y soporte de Ubuntu así como promover la colaboración con otras comunidades de software libre y open source
<magia154> [SLIDE 8]
<magia154> Resultado = Objetivos cumplidos parcialmente
<magia154> ¿Por qué?
<magia154> se descubrió que si bien se habían seguido los pasos para crear una comunidad. Abriendo canales de comunicación, etc. La actividad presencial era nula
<magia154> [SLIDE 9]
<magia154> dos factores importantes para que esto estuviera sucediendo son
<magia154> la distancia y el tiempo
<magia154> En la lámina 9
<magia154> pueden ver
<magia154> que la superficie de México es
<magia154> aproximadamente de 1, 964, 357 km2
<magia154> una comunidad enorme
<magia154> pero no teníamos forma de acordar muchas cosas en el ámbito presencial
<magia154> [SLIDE 10]
<magia154> Establecer un modelo de comunidad por estados
<magia154> por qué?
<magia154> [SLIDE 11]
<magia154> Si están participando en una comunidad
<magia154> o piensan formar una
<magia154> hay un factor muy importante que deben tener presente
<magia154> a pesar de que puedas ponerte de acuerdo en línea
<magia154> muchas veces es mejor trascenderlo para lograr metas
<magia154> [SLIDE 12]
<magia154> es lo que hicimos e iniciamos con la capital del país
<magia154> las razones
<magia154> porque hay mayor afluencia cultural
<magia154> y dos de los evento tecnológicos más importantes se realizan aquí
<magia154> [SLIDE 13]
<magia154> con esa intención se propuso la creación de una comunidad dentro de Ubuntu México
<magia154> UbuntuDF
<magia154> el plan es que nos ayude
<magia154> a desarrollarnos mucho mejor como comunidad
<magia154> [SLIDE 14]
<magia154> Cuando se tiene un encuentro en personas las cosas resultan mucho más certeras para todos
<magia154> Bien, este ejemplo lo utilizo
<magia154> porque cuando hablamos de desarrollar comunidades es importante
<magia154> que siempre estemos muy atentos
<magia154> a las primeras preguntas
<magia154> ¿qué hará mi comunidad?
<magia154> ¿quiénes forman parte de la comunidad?
<magia154> ¿cómo nos comunicaremos?
<magia154> en el caso de México
<magia154> tuvimos que hacer ese ajuste
<magia154> es un país con una extensión enorme
<magia154> y con gente concentrada en ciudades que muchas veces no quedan cerca
<magia154> para que se den una idea
<magia154> dentro de la misma capital
<magia154> llegar de un punto a otro
<magia154> puede tomar hasta dos horas
<magia154> y entre estados
<magia154> hay algunos que quedan a 13 o 14 horas en camión, calro que si eres rico te vas en avión
<magia154> cuantas veces quieras
<magia154> xD
<magia154> bueno preguntas hasta el momento?
<magia154> Obed88: PREGUNTA: como se crea un canal irc para una comunidad y como se crea una comunidad que forme parte de ubuntu-mexico? xD
<magia154> bueno este es un tema interesante
<magia154> de hecho para crear un canal irc dentro de ubuntu-mx
<magia154> lo primero que hay que hacer
<magia154> es pedir en el mismo canal irc de ubuntu-mx
<magia154> que uno de los operadores abra un canal bajo ubuntu-mx
<magia154> por ejemplo
<magia154> en el caso del df
<magia154> podría ser
<magia154> ubuntu-mx-df
<magia154> por qué?
<magia154> por nomenclatura
<alucardni> < Petrux-ec> QUESTION: Tienen un concejo local, lider, contacto; funcion de cada uno???
<magia154> Petrux-ec así es en la wiki del equipo puedes encontrar esa información :)
<magia154> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMxTeam?action=show&redirect=MexicanTeam
<magia154> de hecho que bueno que lo mencionas
<magia154> porque si hay algo importante en las comunidades es que siempre debe existir un contacto oficial
<magia154> no necesariamente quien haya formado la comunidad
<magia154> puede ser miembro de la comunidad pero que sea responsable de responder lo más pronto posible las dudas que vayan surgiendo
<magia154> ¿alguna otra pregunta?
<ClaseBot> ElWuilMeR preguntó: Cual es el mejor consejo que puedes dar para despertar a una comunidad que se encuentra un poco inactiva? Que hacer para animarle nuevamente.?
<magia154> ElWuilMeR: Es muy importante para las comunidades siempre estar comunicados. Lo primero que sugeriría es utilizar los medios de comunicación que tengas disponibles para ponerte en contacto con el team. Una vez que veas que siguen vivos xD puedes sugerir un encuentro o actividad que fortalezca sobre todo la colaboración.
<magia154> espero haber respondido la inquietud :)
<ClaseBot> nes_5 preguntó: yo soy de Leon, Guanajuato, en caso de querer realizar la comunidad de digamos, Guanajuato estariamos tambien dentro de Ubuntumexico?
<magia154> nes_5 por supuesto, el plan es que en Ubuntu México podamos cubrir el mayor número de estados. Si tienes la iniciativa, mándanos un correo y te ayudamos a formar a tu comunidad.
<ClaseBot> Edward_Elric preguntó: si el canal de canal de irc para ubuntuDF #Ubuntu_DF ya esta formado y ya se se le comunico al contacto de ubuntudf por que no han entrado y aceptado este aporte?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<magia154> Edward_Elric es un asunto de nomenclatura. Puede resultar burocrático pero es para mantener una línea de trabajo equilibrada. ubuntudf no es un equipo ajeno a ubuntu méxico es por ello que es muy importante tener ubuntu-mx-df en ese orden
<magia154> omg! quedan 10 minutos
<magia154> o tal vez menos
<alucardni> < Petrux-ec> QUESTION: como mantienen motivada a su comunidad en MX???
<magia154> Petrux-ec puf! ha costado bastante, de hecho lo que estamos promoviendo con mucho empeño es tener encuentros personales, que trasciendan el chat porque así nos damos cuenta de todo lo que podemos hacer con el poder del equipo xD A la fecha estamos colaborando de forma que podamos asisitr a eventos tecnológicos o a veces a charlas sin otro objetivo que pasarlo bien. Es mantener un ambiente amigable sobre todo.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> Edward_Elric preguntó: si el canal de canal de irc para ubuntuDF #Ubuntu_DF ya esta formado y ya se se le comunico al contacto de ubuntudf por que no han entrado y aceptado este aporte?
<magia154> 0.0 pregunta repetida
<magia154> jeje, bueno chicos si no hay más preguntas
<magia154> doy por terminada la charla y los dejo en espera de la siguiente que es Píldoras Ubunteras
<magia154> :D
<magia154> más preguntas en el chat :)
<alucardni> excelente charla magia154 <aplausos>
<magia154> saludos y gracias por leer todo este ratote
<alucardni> gente!
<alucardni> con ustedes el maestro de maestros
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Píldoras Ubunteras - Instructores: leogg
<alucardni> leogg !!!
<leogg> hola!
<leogg> no se si maestros de maestros :)
<leogg> Bueno.....
<leogg> Hoy les voy a hablar sobre las Píldoras Ubunteras
<leogg> ¿Qué son las Píldoras Ubunteras?
<leogg> Píldoras Ubunteras (PU) es un proyecto de la comunidad Ubuntu Nicaragua
<leogg> Consiste básicamente en la creación y distribución de vídeo tutoriales sobre Ubuntu y aplicaciones comunes
<leogg> Los vídeo tutoriales de las PU tienen varias caracteristicas especiales;
<leogg>  * Son todas producciones originales
<leogg>  * Tienen una duración de 3 minutos o menos
<leogg>  * Se elaboran exclusivamente con software libre
<leogg>  * Se distribuyen primeramente en formatos de vídeo libre (.ogv)
<leogg>  * Están liberadas bajo una licencia Creative Commons (CC-BY-SA 3.0 Unported)
<leogg> Esto significa que todo el contenido (imágenes, animaciones, audio, música de fondo) están liberados para que cualquiera pueda mejorarlo, adaptarlo y redistribuirlo
<leogg> El proyecto se basa en tres pilares fundamentales:
<leogg>  * Libertad
<leogg>  * Localización
<leogg>  * Accesibilidad
<leogg> 1. Libertad
<leogg> Creo que esto es lo fundamental y más importante en todo proyecto comunitario
<leogg> Nosotros creemos en la libertad
<leogg> No solamente decimos; "somos una comunidad software libre", también lo llevamos a la práctica
<leogg> Utilizamos software libre de forma exclusiva en todos nuestros proyectos
<leogg> Esto es importante, y no solamente para ser coherentes en nuestro discurso, sino también para demostrar que se puede
<leogg> (sino pregunten a magia154 que diseña con herramientas libres)
<leogg> Tampoco podemos ser completamente libres si no liberamos lo que la comunidad produce
<leogg> En el caso de mi comunidad (Ubuntu Nicaragua), todo lo que nosotros hacemos/producimos como comunidad;
<leogg> Arte, documentación, código, parches, vídeos, podcasts, etc.
<leogg> Todo está disponible libremente bajo una licencia CC, GPL, BD o similar
<leogg> Perdón, PD :)
<leogg> juancarlospaco59: WTFPL es una buena opción también, aunque nunca la he usado ;)
<leogg> Las PU no son una excepción... las Píldoras se distribuyen bajo una licencia libre CC-BY-SA
<leogg> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/
<leogg> 2. Localización
<leogg> El segundo pilar de nuestro proyecto es la localización (l10n)
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internacionalizaci%C3%B3n_y_localizaci%C3%B3n
<leogg> Es importante que cualquier persona pueda tener acceso a estos conocimientos, independientemente de su lengua nativa
<leogg> En un inicio, trataremos de tener una versión de cada vídeo en todas las lenguas que se hablan en nuestro país (por lo menos las más importantes)
<leogg> Esto incluye, demás del español, el inglés y el miskito
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miskito
<leogg> Este último se habla también en Honduras, por lo que abre posibilidades interesantes de cooperación entre comunidades
<leogg> El tercer y último pilar de este proyecto
<leogg> 3. Accesibilidad
<leogg> De la misma forma, cualquier persona debe tener acceso a las PU, sin importar su discapacidad
<leogg> (esto es de hecho, uno de los valores fundamentales del Proyecto Ubuntu)
<leogg> En un primer esfuerzo, estaremos elaborando subtítulos de las PU para las personas con discapacidad auditiva
<leogg> Probablemente, en un futuro podamos incluír vídeos en ISN (Idioma de Señas de Nicaragua) y versiones especiales para personas con discapacidad visual (de alto contraste)
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idioma_de_se%C3%B1as_de_Nicaragua
<leogg> Claro, todo esto se irá viendo sobre el camino y dependerá de la demanda de versiones especiales
<leogg> Aunque la idea es que si hay una sola persona que lo necesita, hay que buscar como producirlo
<ClaseBot> nomada preguntó: ¿Cómo hacen los subtítulos? Sería bueno agregar los archivos .srt para que la gente pueda traducirlos y así tenerlos en varios idiomas.
<leogg> nomada: ya vamos a entrar a eso! ;)
<leogg> ElWuilMeR: claro! pregunten sin miedo... :p
<leogg> Bueno... esa era la introducción...
<leogg> Antes de pasar al aspecto técnico
<leogg> (o sea, como se producen las píldoras...)
<leogg> Los enlaces de rigor;
<leogg> Equipo en Launchpad de las PU
<leogg> https://launchpad.net/~pildoras
<leogg> Ahí se pueden inscribir en la lista de correos
<leogg> ...y la wiki de las PU
<leogg> wiki.ubuntu.com/NicaraguanTeam/PildorasUbunteras
<leogg> Perdón
<leogg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NicaraguanTeam/PildorasUbunteras
<leogg> ahí vive momentaneamente
<ClaseBot> ElWuilMeR preguntó: La pagina: blip.tv permite subir y reproducir archivos .ogv?? :$
<leogg> ElWuilMeR: sip, por eso escogimos esa plataforma
<leogg> Los vídeos maestros son subidos en .ogv
<ClaseBot> nomada preguntó: ¿puedo contestarle a ElWuilMeR? :D
<leogg> jejejeje
<leogg> claro!
<leogg> Les recuerdo que antepongan PREGUNTA: a su pregunta
<leogg> si no lo hacen el bot no las va a encontrar y se va a poner muy triste
<leogg> es muy probable que también se muera un gatito :(
<leogg> Ok....
<leogg> Vamos con los detalles técnicos
<leogg> ¿Cómo se hacen las PU?
<leogg>  * Planificación/Organización
<leogg> Esto se hace actualmente en la wiki de Ubuntu
<leogg> El enlace está arriba ^^
<leogg> La idea es que de a poco movamos todo hacía Launchpad
<leogg> Listas de correos, Reporte de bugs, Helpdesk, etc.
<leogg> Hasta traducciones... aunque por el momento Rosetta solo acepta cadenas originales en inglés
<ClaseBot> Obed88 preguntó: (para salvar gatitos... n.n) que programa esta en repositorio y que sea bueno para hacer videos? digo porque he provado diversas oppciones y no me gusta tener un paquete independiente por alli (por eso no instalo algo que no este en repositorio)
<leogg> Obed88: buena pregunta!
<leogg> Para el screencast en sí
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screencast
<leogg> (o sea la grabación de lo tenemos en pantalla)
<leogg> se pueden ocupar diversas aplicaciones
<leogg> Cada una tiene sus pro y sus contras
<leogg> En lo personal prefiero la calidad de XVidCap
<leogg> (aunque la salida es en formato no libre)
<leogg> Otras opciones son recordmydesktop e Istanbul
<leogg> recordmydesktop se puede utilizar desde la consola o con GUI (gtk-recordmydesktop)
<leogg> Todas estas aplicaciones se encuentran en las repos de Ubuntu
<leogg> Ahora bien.... una vez que tenemos el vídeo en bruto (por decirlo de alguna forma) debemos editarlo
<leogg> Para esto tenemos también infinidades de opciones en Ubuntu
<leogg> nelo: Correcto! vlc también sirve para screencast
<leogg> En el caso de la edición tenemos, por ejemplo, a Kdenlive
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kdenlive
<leogg> Es un editor no líneal libre
<leogg> y es muy, muy, pero muy bueno
<leogg> De forma predeterminada en Ubuntu tenemos a PiTiVi
<leogg> que está incluido en una instalación estándar
<leogg> Es mucho más sencillo y menos completo que Kdenlive, pero sirve para cosas pequeñas
<leogg> Hay muchos más; Kino, Avidemux, Open Movie Editor, etc.
<leogg> OpenShot!!!!!!
<leogg> Mi consejo es que prueben todos los que puedan
<leogg> Que el editor de vídeo se adecue a la forma de trabajo de ustedes, y no al revés
<leogg> En mi caso, uso una mezcla de varios
<leogg> Cada uno tiene sus funciones muy particulares que sirven en determinado momento
<leogg> Otro trabajo de edición dentro de los vídeo tutoriales de las PU es la parte de las gráficas
<ClaseBot> Obed88 preguntó: y como manejas la frustracion cuando despues de un buen rato u horas de estar editando algo en x programa de edicion de video, se cierre (crash) sin guardar? n.n (por eso te preguntaba por un buen porgrama)
<leogg> Obed88: Save often! :p
<leogg> Hacer respaldos del trabajo, guardar siempre
<leogg> Kdenlive era una desastre hasta hace poco
<leogg> Es más... en Musix (distro multimedia libre), Kdenlive no sirve!!
<leogg> En Ubuntu es bastante usable
<leogg> Killer: Concuerdo. LiVES es además poco intuitivo
<leogg> Bueno... en el caso de las gráficas
<leogg> Por ejemplo; la cortina de entrada
<leogg> o los créditos
<leogg> ocupo lo básico; GIMP + Inkscape
<leogg> También utilizo bastante imagemagick
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ImageMagick
<leogg> Imagemagick es una maravilla
<leogg> fue creada por Chuck Norris
<leogg> o su sobrino....
<leogg> Nunca deja de asombrarme lo flexible y potente que es
<leogg> Imagemagick lo utilizo en conjunto con una serie de shell scripts hechos por mi
<leogg> (para automatizar el trabajo)
<leogg> Esta es la única parte que no es libre de las Píldoras
<leogg> Realamente no tiene sentido publicar scripts que solo sirven para editar un vídeo especifico
<leogg> Además mi código es malisimo :(
<leogg> Ahí sí que se muere un gatito!!! :p
<ClaseBot> alucardni preguntó: las gráficas está disponibles en algún lugar?
<leogg> alucardni: Muy pronto!
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<leogg> Estaremos avisando por la lista de correos
<leogg> En cuanto al audio... este se edita con Audacity
<leogg> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audacity
<leogg> Previamente se extrae el audio del vídeo  con oggdec
<leogg> y se mezcla con Audacity agregandole una pista de música de fondo
<leogg> Música libre, por supuesto!
<leogg> http://www.jamendo.com/
<leogg> Para finalizar
<leogg> La parte de la post-edición
<leogg> oggconvert para convertir vídeos de formatos privativos a libres
<leogg> ffmpeg hace lo mismo, pero a la inversa
<leogg> y la super aplicación Gnome Subtitles para el subtitulaje
<leogg> nelo: El audio se graba a la hora de hacer el screencast, pero se edita aparte
<leogg> En casos muy especiales, se graba el audio cuando el vídeo ya está listo
<leogg> (por ejemplo, cuando meto la pata ;)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> ntovar preguntó: graban el audio junto con el video o lo hacen aparte y luego lo unen
<leogg> Se une el audio mezclado (con pista musical de fondo) con el vídeo en mute (sin sonido)
<ClaseBot> alucardni_lernid preguntó: cómo hacen para mezclar las imágenes de la presentación y los créditos con el video?
<leogg> La mayoría de estos editores tratan a los vídeo y a las imagenes por igual
<leogg> Así que es cuestión de agregarlos en el orden que uno quiera
<leogg> Bueno, les recuerdo....
<leogg> Ingresen al equipo en Launchpad y presentense en la lista de correos
<leogg> https://launchpad.net/~pildoras
<leogg> Corran la voz!
<leogg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NicaraguanTeam/PildorasUbunteras
<leogg> Muchas gracias!
<leogg> Disfruten el resto de la semana ;)
<alucardni> Muchas gracias leogg y muchas gracias a todos los presentes
<alucardni> les recuerdo que los logs del día de hoy _ya_ están disponibles en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekMaverickLog
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<leogg> nos vemos mañana gente :)
<hr1erl> A que hora ?.
<hr1erl> Hola asustan aqui ?.
<SergioMeneses> hr1erl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES |
<SergioMeneses> hay esta el cronograma de la semana
<hr1erl> Gracias Sergio.
<knoppix> hola
<JoHn_____> hello everybody
<JoHn_____> hola
<Fer_jinete> Hello
<SergioMeneses> Fer_jinete, hi
<Fer_jinete> hablas español?
<SergioMeneses> Fer_jinete, sip claro
<SergioMeneses> dime
<Fer_jinete> como esta el horario a q horas comienza la proxima charla?
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> Fer_jinete, a las 22UTC
<Fer_jinete> gracias Sergio
<Fer_jinete> de dnd eres Sergio?
<SergioMeneses> Fer_jinete, de Colombia
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<Fer_jinete> q genial!
<SergioMeneses> Fer_jinete, y tu?
<Fer_jinete> de Honduras
<SergioMeneses> Fer_jinete, jeje super... tengo muchos amigos de centroamerica
<Fer_jinete> ah q maravilla!
<brucewayne> hello a tod@s
<SergioMeneses> brucewayne, \o
<n0rman> Recuerden que ya vamos a empezar el Ubuntu Open Week en Español :)
<n0rman> vamos a ver si hoy Lernid no da tantos problemas, según dice alucardni el problema lo van a presentar las personas que usan Maverick :/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Haciendo PODCAST Libre - Instructores: n0rman - Diapositivas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/podcast.pdf
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Haciendo PODCAST Libre: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/podcast.pdf
<n0rman> buenas tardes!
<n0rman> Espero que puedan ver las diapositivas a las perosnas que están usando lernid
<n0rman> como pueden ver en la primera lamina
<n0rman> y como dice el topic
<n0rman> vamos a habalr hoy sobre podcasting libre
<n0rman> [SLIDE 1]
<n0rman> Buenas tardes a todos y todas!! mi nombre es Norman Garcia Aguilar, soy miembro de la comunidad Ubuntu Nicaragua y del grupo de usuarios y usuarias GNU/Linux de Nicaragua.
<n0rman> El día de hoy me obligaron  ofrecí para dar una charla en este evento y pensando que tema hablar se me ocurrió hablar de un proyecto en el cual he participado desde que se inició
<n0rman> para esta charla, he decidido apoyarme de una presentación que fue hecha por un amigo Fedoriano llamado Neville y miembro de la comunidad de Nicaragua.
<n0rman> El proyecto en mención es el POSOL, un proyecto de podcasting, idea iniciada (como otras muy buenas ideas) por Leandro Gomez, mejor conocido en el bajo mundo como leogg.
<n0rman> [SLIDE 2]
<n0rman> Ahí podrán ver un poco sobre lo que vamos a abordar durante esta charla
<n0rman> [SLIDE 3
<n0rman> [SLIDE 3]
<n0rman> Así que ahora vamos un poco a meternos en materia, el podcasting (según Wikipedia) consiste en la distribución de archivos multimedia (normalmente audio o vídeo, que puede incluir texto como subtítulos y notas)
<n0rman> mediante un sistema de sindicación (RSS)  que permita suscribirse y usar un programa que lo descarga para que el  usuario lo escuche en el momento que quiera. No es necesario estar  suscrito para descargarlos.
<n0rman> Ahora, en palabras de n0rman, podcasting es un programa de radio o de tv que se cuelga al internet para que se pueda descargar en cualquier momento.
<n0rman> [SLIDE 4]
<n0rman> [SLIDE 5]
<n0rman> un podcast se puede hacer sobre el tema que a uno le de la gana
<n0rman> y ser dictada por una persona, dos, tres o un grupo mas grande
<n0rman> solo pueden incluir voz o se les puede agregar música
<n0rman> pueden ser una maratón de 6 horas o algo corto de 10 minutos, aunque lo normal es de 30 minutos para no abaurrir a las persoans que nos escuchan
<ClaseBot> Obed preguntó: entonces la diferencia entre un podcast un una suscripcion rss es que la primera es audio/video mientras la segunda, comunmente texto (noticias), etc?
<n0rman> ClaseBot: podría decirse de esa manera, un feed rss peude ser de texto o de audio
<n0rman> Obed: podría decirse de esa manera, un feed rss peude ser de texto o de audio, las noticias tradicionales son rss de texto y el podcasting se puede tener un rss de audio/video
<n0rman> Obed: el rss solo es un canal de sindicación
<n0rman> [SLIDE 6]
<n0rman> Ahora, el Pozol es una bebida mesoamericana a base de cacao y maíz y es una bebida típica de nuestra Nicaragua. Así que jugando con el Pozol y un proyecto de podcasting creamos el POSOL (Podcast de Software Libre) Nicaragua.
<n0rman> Ya haciendo esta introducción podemos empezar a contar que hacemos dentro del  proyecto posol.
<n0rman> Nos reunimos de manera periódica todo el equipo, que oficialmente somos cinco personas, leogg, alucardni, y1nv, mmgc84 y yo aunque ahora hemos estado contando con la compañía de jimbodoors y xamanu.
<n0rman> [SLIDE 7]
<n0rman> Motivados por otros proyectos de podcasting como el ubounpodcast iniciado por effie-jayx y otros compañeros, y con tratar de experimentar el crear contenido fue que iniciamos con el posol.
<n0rman> Pretendemos no ser un podcast mas del montón, donde se reúne una persona, de esos todos ceremoniosos, donde se sigue algo al pie de la letra y se escucha bien serio,
<n0rman> siempre tratamos de inyectarle calor humano, de hacer bromas, de hacer algo en plan “relax” donde reímos, disfrutamos y compartimos
<n0rman> Tenemos secciones que es nuestra única limitante, pero de ahí platicamos de lo que sea, de la manera a como se nos ocurra.
<n0rman> [SLIDE 8]
<n0rman> El objetivo es difundir y promover software libre a través de todos los temas que abordamos, promover cultura libre y creative commons (para esto una regla del posol es incluir únicamente música libre),
<n0rman> generar opinión sobre temas que muchas veces las comunidades no tocamos, demostrar que si se puede usar software libre para esto y lo mas importante, una excusa para reunirnos y poder expresarnos libremente
<n0rman> Si tienen preguntas en el camino, haganlas que con mucho gusto las voy respondiendo
<n0rman> [SLIDE 9]
<n0rman> Como hacemos todo esto? Empezamos con un guión en blanco que llenamos de manera colaborativa usando opentherpad, donde vamos “dandole carnita” a las secciones
<n0rman> y donde vamos estableciendo la fecha de grabación y lanzamiento http://openetherpad.org/r6DDgUiJ2V
<n0rman> Una vez el guión armado con los temas sugeridos, nos reunimos en cualquier estudio (la casa de alguno de nosotros) y empezamos a divertirnos,
<n0rman> normalmente el anfitrión nos tiene algo de tomar y algo de comer para pasarla bien :) o entre todos aportamos y llevamos cosas para tomar y comida.
<n0rman> El siguiente paso es la edición, una persona se encarga de tomar los archivos de las grabaciones y empieza a unir los pedazos, a
<n0rman> a “remendarlos” con música libre, a pulirlos y en la fecha establecida en el guiñon son publicados los podcast en el sitio web del proyecto http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni
<ClaseBot> os_ preguntó: q software usan para la edicion?
<n0rman> os_: para la edición se usa Audacity
<n0rman> [SLIDE 10]
<n0rman> Como hemos ido mejorando desde que nacimos? Pasamos de usar google docs a openetherpad, hemos ido mejorando el tiempo degrabación, lo que antes lo grababamos en 4-5 horas ahora lo hacemos 2-3 horas
<n0rman>  seguimos pensando en nuevo motor para el sitio web que ahorita usa podpress, un plugin de wordpress,
<n0rman> y algo que considero ha sido importante y grandioso es nuestra incursión dentro de RadioGNU (el ñu que te da nota) http://radiognu.org  lo que nos ha permitido tener mas audiencia.
<n0rman> lo de RadioGNU ha sido algo cansado porque es una vez a la semana y hay semanas donde no hemos podido participar y los locutores son variables
<ClaseBot> Obed preguntó: y han pensando en usar algo de drupal para el podcast?
<n0rman> Obed: no, no hemos pensado en usar Drupal, es algo que tendriamos que valorar
<n0rman> Obed: sería conocer experiencia de podcasting usando drupal, así que no lo descartamos, si nos ayuda a mejorar nuestra plataforma podría ser :)
<ClaseBot> Ma_Po preguntó: como llegaron a formar parte de RadioGNU? es una historia muy larga?
<n0rman> Ma_Po: no, no es una historia larga, en identica yo me di cuenta de radiognu y la escuché, luego me uní al canal irc
<n0rman> y solicité espacio, les conté sobre posol y aceptaron darnos espacio
<n0rman> radiognu es un colectivo muy amigable y muy colaborativo, están abiertos a aceptar personas que quierean transmitir
<ClaseBot> Edward_Elric preguntó: en el momento justo del podcast, podria haber una forma de escucharlo en vivo? a travez de un streaming de audio o algo parecido?
<n0rman> Edward_Elric: no, no tenemos un streaming en el momento justo que estamos grabando, para eso podrías escucharnos en vivo por http://radiognu.org los martes (HOY!)  a las 9 pm GMT-6
<ClaseBot> Edward_Elric preguntó: en hora de mexico a que hora es exactamente
<n0rman> Edward_Elric: como dijo Obed en #ubuntu-charlas-chat, México es -5 así que sería una hora mas
<n0rman> 10 pm
<ClaseBot> Petrux-ec preguntó: con que SL se conectan con venezuela para transmitir en vivo. Mumble quiza?
<n0rman> Petrux-ec: no he escuchadio de mumble, pero usamos IDJC para conectarnos al servidor icecast de radignu
<n0rman> Petrux-ec: podes leer mas acá http://www.radiognu.org/faq/
<ClaseBot> Ma_Po preguntó: Que crees que tiene más impacto en el publico? Un blog o un podcast?
<n0rman> Ma_Po: ami parecer (sin ser experto en podcasting), un podcast viene siendo un blog hablado y creo que se pueden complementar
<n0rman> hay personas que no les gusta leer y no pasan mucho tiempo frente a la compu, así que les sale mas tranquilo descargar el podcast ye scuchar en un reproductor mientras trabajan
<n0rman> así que para mi diría que cada quien tiene su espacio
<n0rman> [SLIDE 11]
<n0rman> Y ya para terminar, podemos ir  viendo lo que nos ha salido bien y lo que nos ha salido mal, hemos ido manteniendo nuestro compromiso de grabación
<n0rman>  contamos con público fuera de Nicaragua, la calidad del sonido ha mejorado considerablemente y nuestra eficiencia ha ido subiendo
<n0rman> [SLIDE 12]
<n0rman> parece que lo que nos ha salido mal son mas cosas que con lo que nos ha salido bien
<n0rman> Lo que nos ha salido mal :(  es que aunque estamos cumpliendo con nuestro compromiso de no morir, hemos saltado algunos episodios, no hemos logrado tener un tiempo de grabación constante,
<n0rman> aveces nos tardamos 2, otras 3 horas, otro 2.30, pero eso es también consecuencia de la no burocracia que nos gusta  :) todavía el grupo completo no se ha involucrado en edición por lo que todo queda en mano de nuestro querido amigo leogg
<n0rman>  si algún día amanece de goma (resaca) o enfermo pues no tenemos alguien mas que pueda editar, no llevamos todavía una estadística de descarga. Algo que sale en la dispositiva es “aveces predicamos para el coro”,
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<n0rman> al no saber cuantas descargas tenemos pues no podemos saber cuantas personas nos escuchan, pero para mi, eso me tiene sin cuidado, porque nosotros hacemos posol por nosotros, si al final no nos escuchan, pues creo que ni modo :)
<n0rman>  y ya para termibnar
<n0rman> [SLIDE 13]
<n0rman> les presento en nombre
<n0rman> al equipo posolero
<n0rman> que como les dije, se nos han venido agregando nuevos miembros como xamanu, de drupal
<n0rman> agradezco a Neville (que no anda por acá) por haberme prestado la presentación que hizo para una charla que dio acá en Managua sobre el posol
<n0rman> [SLIDE 14]
<n0rman> pueden ver el sitio web y el correo del grupo por si desean vernos o escribirnos
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> magia154 preguntó: Y qué hay que hacer para unirse al equipo POSOL?
<n0rman> magia154: pues solo tener las ganas de unirse :) somos un colectivo inclusivo y no tenemos problemas con incluir a nuevas personas :)
<n0rman> bueno, ya a menos de 5 minutos
<n0rman> le agradezco al equipo organizador por darme el espacio
<n0rman> (bueno, en realidad leogg me obligó a dar la charla, pero como no anda acá.. shh, no le digan)
<alucardni> esperamos a que ClaseBot cambie el topic y queda con nosotros ntovar
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Obtener ayuda en las listas de correo y el IRC - Instructores: ntovar - Diapositivas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/listas_e_irc.pdf
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Obtener ayuda en las listas de correo y el IRC: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/listas_e_irc.pdf
<alucardni> ntovar: todos tuyos
<ntovar> Gracias
<ntovar> Buenas tardes/noche, gracias por estar presentes en este Ubuntu Open Week.
<ntovar> [SLIDE 1]
<ntovar> Mi nombre es Nelo R. Tovar soy entusiasta del software,
<ntovar> usuario de Ubuntu desde la versión 5.10 y miembro del equipo de contacto local
<ntovar> de ubuntu-ve.
<ntovar> perdon ex miembro del equipo local de ubuntu-ve, hace un mes elegimo nuevoo contacto local
<ntovar> Pueden encontrar más infomación sobre mí en :
<ntovar> * https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NeloRTovar
<ntovar> * https://launchpad.net/~ntovar
<ntovar> * http://www.tovar.net.ve/nelo
<ntovar> [SLIDE 2]
<ntovar> Los tópicos que tocaremos en esta charla son el uso de las listas de correo y el
<ntovar> IRC como herramientas para obtener ayuda con el uso de  Ubuntu.
<ntovar> [SLIDE 3]
<ntovar> [SLIDE 4]
<ntovar> ¿Qué es una lista de Correo?
<ntovar> Una lista de correo es un servicio que permite hacer la distribución masiva de
<ntovar> información mediante el uso del correo electrónico.
<ntovar> Tipos de Listas de Correos
<ntovar> Existen dos tipos principales de listas de correos:
<ntovar> * Listas de anuncios: que sirven para que una o más personas puedan enviar
<ntovar> anuncios a un grupo de personas.
<ntovar> * Lista de discusión: permiten a un grupo de personas discutir sobre algún tema,
<ntovar> estableciéndose así un proceso de comunicación. Dependiendo de la configuración
<ntovar> de la lista, los mensajes pueden ser moderados antes de ser distribuidos.
<ntovar> [SLIDE 5]
<ntovar> Su funcionamiento es el siguiente:
<ntovar> una persona escribe un correo y lo envía a la dirección de correo de
<ntovar> la lista, luego el programa que administra esta lista envía una copia del correo
<ntovar> a cada una de las direcciones que están suscritas a ella.
<ntovar> Como podemos observar existen los siguientes elementos en una lista de correo :
<ntovar> * Emisor: Persona que envía el correo
<ntovar> * Receptores: Personas que reciben el correo
<ntovar> * Dirección de correo de la lista: es el url correspondiente al correo electrónico
<ntovar> de la lista de correos
<ntovar> * Gestor de listas de correos: Programa que hace la gestión de la lista de correo
<ntovar> También existen el/los moderador/es que autoriza/n la distribución de los
<ntovar> mensajes en las listas moderadas y el/los administrador/es de la lista que
<ntovar> realizan la tarea de mantenimiento de la lista de correo.
<ntovar> Para que este proceso de distribución de correo se lleve a cabo tanto el emisor
<ntovar> como los receptores deben estar suscritos a la lista, es decir deben ser
<ntovar> miembros de la lista.
<ntovar> [SLIDE 6]
<ntovar> Listas de Correos de Ubuntu
<ntovar> En https://lists.ubuntu.com/ podemos encontrar un catálogo con las listas
<ntovar> relacionadas con Ubuntu.
<ntovar> En ese listado podemos ubicar el título "Ubuntu Worldwide
<ntovar> LoCo Teams", que son las listas de las Comunidades Locales de Ubuntu.
<ntovar> Los que estan usando lernid pueden ver que las listas de comunidades locales tiene el numero 8
<ntovar> Por ejemplo allí podemos encontrar el enlace a la lista de ubuntu-ve,
<ntovar> que es la lista de la Comunidad Local de Ubuntu Venezuela.
<ntovar> Si hacemos click en ese enlace seremos direccionados a la página de suscripción
<ntovar> de la lista.
<ntovar> Ustedes pueden buscar la que corresponda a su pais de residencia y suscribirse a ella
<ntovar> y este proceso es muy sencillo
<ntovar> [SLIDE 7]
<ntovar> Lineamientos para el uso de las listas de correos
<ntovar> Para mantener el mejor ambiente dentro de la lista de correo, se han creados
<ntovar> unos lineamientos que podemos ver en
<ntovar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LineamientosListadeCorreos
<ntovar> Estos lineamientos los podemos resumir en observar el código de conducta de
<ntovar> ubuntu,
<ntovar> enviar mensajes relacionados con el tema de la lista,
<ntovar> responder debajo del correo original,
<ntovar> no utilizar un correo enviado para crear una nueva
<ntovar> discusión.
<ntovar> es decir, cada tema debe ser iniciado con un correo nuevo.
<ntovar> Si usted requiere enviar un correo a una lista cuyo mensaje no esta relacionado
<ntovar> con el tópico de la lista, puede hacerlo colocando OT antes del asunto (subject)
<ntovar> del correo, pero tenga en cuenta que esta situación no debe convertirse en una
<ntovar> costumbre.
<ntovar> También pueden revisar estos enlaces para mayor información sobre el
<ntovar> comportamiento en las listas de correos :
<ntovar> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette
<ntovar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Etiqueta_Lista_Correos
<ClaseBot> ElWuilMeR preguntó: Es recomendable de que si existe solo una lista de correo en un equipo y se quiera enviar un mensaje que no tenga relación con el tema de la lista que se marque el asunto con: [OFFTOPIC]
<ntovar> Es muy recomendable y se puede decir que es casi una norma de cortesía y convivencia dentro de la lista
<ntovar> pero como señalé antes, enviar mensajes offtopic no debe convertirse en una costumbre
<ntovar> ¿Cómo formular correctamente una pregunta?
<ntovar> La respuesta que podemos obtener por medio de la lista de correos va a depender
<ntovar> de la forma en como la hagamos.
<ntovar> Si la pregunta es ambigua pues la respuesta también será ambigua.
<ntovar> Para evitar esta situación debemos realizar la pregunta de
<ntovar> la forma más clara posible, enviando información que le permita a los demás
<ntovar> poder plantear una respuesta en los mejores términos y lo más acertada posible.
<ntovar> Por ejemplo si el problema es con la red inalámbrica puedes enviar el modelo de
<ntovar> tarjeta que tiene tu computador, indicar si es de escritorio, un laptop o un
<ntovar> netbook.
<ntovar> En http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=PreguntasInteligentes hay mayor información al
<ntovar> respecto.
<ntovar> [SLIDE 8]
<ntovar> ahora pasamos al tema del IRC
<ntovar> [SLIDE 9]
<ntovar> ¿Qué es el IRC?
<ntovar> El Internet Relay Chat (IRC) es un servicio que permite mantener una
<ntovar> conversación en tiempo real usando la Internet.
<ntovar> El IRC fue creado por
<ntovar> Jarkko Oikarinen (alias "WiZ") en agosto de 1988 mientras trabaja en la
<ntovar> Universidad de Oulu en Finlandia.
<ntovar> Se diferencia de la mensajería instantánea en que los usuarios no deben
<ntovar> establecer la comunicación de antemano,
<ntovar> de tal forma que todos los usuarios que se encuentran en un canal pueden
<ntovar> comunicarse entre sí,
<ntovar> aunque no hayan tenido ningún contacto anterior.
<ntovar> Un ejemplo es lo que estamos haciendo en este momento.
<ntovar> [SLIDE 10]
<ntovar> Las conversaciones se desarrollan en los llamados canales de IRC,
<ntovar> designados por nombres que habitualmente comienzan con el carácter #
<ntovar> Los usuarios que se conectan al IRC se pueden identificar por su nombre o por un
<ntovar> seudónimo o nick.
<ntovar> Más información en :
<ntovar> RFC del protocolo de irc, 1459 : http://www.rfc-es.org/rfc/rfc1459-es.txt
<ntovar> IRC en wikipedia : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<ntovar> [SLIDE 11]
<ntovar> Programas clientes para usar el IRC
<ntovar> * EL programa más usado en ambientes gráficos es xchat. También se puede usar
<ntovar> pidgin, konversation o kopete.
<ntovar> * Para ambientes basados en texto (terminales) podemos usar irssi o weechat.
<ntovar> weechat es el que yo uso y lo recomiendo ampliamente
<ntovar> * Firefox tiene un plugin llamado ChatZilla.
<ntovar> * También se puede utilizar el IRC por medio de la interfaz web
<ntovar> http://webchat.freenode.net/.
<ntovar> Canales de IRC de Ubuntu
<ntovar> Si revisamos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList, encontraremos la lista de
<ntovar> canales relacionados con Ubuntu,
<ntovar> los cuales cubren muchas áreas.
<ntovar> los que más nos interesan en este caso son los
<ntovar> que están catalogados como "Localized channels",
<ntovar> que son los canales de ayudas de las comunidades locales.
<ntovar> Para entrar en uno de ellos debemos indicarle al cliente que estamos usando que
<ntovar> se conecte a la red de irc de freenode (o de ubuntu),
<ntovar> una vez conectado al servidor utilizamos el comando join para entrar en un canal.
<ntovar> Ejemplo :
<ntovar>  /join #ubuntu-ve
<ntovar> Recordemos que el # es parte del nombre del canal.
<ntovar> [SLIDE 12]
<ntovar> Lineamientos para el uso de los canales de IRC de Ubuntu
<ntovar> Así como las listas de correos tienen unos lineamientos que determinan el uso de
<ntovar> las mismas, el IRC también tiene los suyos.
<ntovar> Entre los más importantes tenemos:
<IngForigua>  /join #ubuntu-ve
<IngForigua> sorry
<ntovar> 1.- Observar el Código de Conducta. El Código de Conducta define el
<ntovar> comportamiento a seguir como miembros de la comunidad ubuntera y en el
<ntovar> IRC debemos actuar tal como el código nos indica.
<ntovar> 2.- No inundar el canal. Debemos evitar enviar información de forma masiva al
<ntovar> canal ya que este es considerado un comportamiento inapropiado. En el caso de
<ntovar> que se necesite enviar un lote de información (por ejemplo la salida del comando
<ntovar> lspci) se debe utilizar el servicio de pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/).
<ntovar> Tampoco debemos enviar repetidamente una pregunta al canal en un tiempo
<ntovar> relativamente corto.
<ntovar> 3.- Hacer preguntas relativas al tópico del canal en el que esta participando.
<ntovar> 4.- Enviar respuestas útiles. No debemos responder con un "busca en google" o
<ntovar> "léete el manual", es más útil dar enlaces a direcciones donde se pueda
<ntovar> encontrar información que ayude a resolver el problema planteado. Debemos tener
<ntovar> en cuenta que el usuario al que le estamos prestando apoyo puede que no tenga
<ntovar> muchos conocimientos en computación.
<ntovar> Más detalles en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines y en
<ntovar> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LoCo:Lineamientos_de_conducta_para_canales_de_IRC
<ntovar> [SLIDE 13]
<ntovar> [SLIDE 14]
<ntovar> ¿Cómo formular correctamente una pregunta?
<ClaseBot> Edward_Elric preguntó: pegar imagenes o pantallazos recimiendo ampliamente shutter, te da la opcion para subir automaticamente tu imagen a imageshack.us y te genera automaticamente un enlace corto
<ntovar> si es recomendable que si vas a colocar la salida de un comando o queres enviar una imagen para dar más información
<ntovar> sobre el problema que tienes use los servicio de pastebin o imagebin y solo envias el url que estos te dan
<ntovar> Que una persona entre a un canal de chat y pregunte si puede hacer una pregunta,
<ntovar> no es bien visto por quienes hacen vida en el canal. Lo ideal es que la persona
<ntovar> entre al canal, haga un saludo de cortesía y haga su pregunta.
<ClaseBot> ElWuilMeR preguntó: No se puede responder: "Buscar en google". Pero, ¿se puede utilizar el servicio?: http://lmgtfy.com/ o seria lo mismo.??
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ntovar> para mi ese servicio es como para burlarse de la persona, repito es opinion personal
<ntovar> yo no respondería con eso
<ntovar> La calidad de la respuesta será directamente proporcional a la claridad con la que
<ntovar> se haga la pregunta.
<ntovar> Es decir que para obtener una buena respuesta se debe dar
<ntovar> la mayor cantidad de información útil posible sobre el problema que se tenga.
<ntovar> Algo importante a tener en cuenta es que luego de hacer la pregunta, la
<ntovar> respuesta puede que no sea inmediata,
<ntovar> ya que a pesar de que se vean muchas personas en el canal, éstas no
<ntovar> necesariamente pueden estar leyéndolo e incluso
<ntovar> puede que no estén frente al computador.
<ntovar> También es importante que antes de hacer una pregunta hagamos búsquedas con el
<ntovar> motor de búsqueda preferido(google, yahoo, etc), en launchpad,
<ntovar> en los foros y otros recursos en línea si el problema ya ha sido reportado
<ntovar> y si ya existe una posible solución.
<ntovar> Y una forma de hacer crecer la comunidad a la que pertenecemos es tratar de ayuydar de la mejor forma posible
<ntovar> [SLIDE 15]
<ntovar> Preguntas?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<ntovar> Si no hay preguntas, solo me queda agradecer a los organizadores de la UOWES por la invitación a participar
<ntovar> y a ustdes por su asistencia y participación
<ntovar> espero que las charlas que aqui presentamos sean de mucha utilidad para ustedes
<IngForigua> Recuerden si tienen preguntas relacionadas con ubuntu ingresen http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Creando y firmando llaves OpenGPG - Instructores: IngForigua
<IngForigua> Muy buenas noches, tardes o días para todos :D
<IngForigua> Me presento rápidamente
<IngForigua> Soy Diego Forigua miembro del concilio de Ubuntu Colombia y Ubuntu member https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua :D <---- para que vean mi hoja de vida :D
<IngForigua> No preparé diapositivas les pido disculpas he estado algo ocupado
<IngForigua> A continuación Creando y firmando llaves openPGP
<IngForigua> Primero que todo para los que no conocen algunos términos vamos a definirlos rápidamente
<IngForigua> PGP = Pretty Good Privacity que literalmente es Muy buena privacidad (Mi ingles es muy malo)
<IngForigua> GPG = GNU Privacy Guard Es el estandar de cifrado y protección de la GNU basado en openPGP
<IngForigua> OpenPGP = Es un estandar o protocolo de cifrado de emails y archivos gracias a sistema criptográficos
<IngForigua> para mas info
<IngForigua> http://www.openpgp.org/
<IngForigua> OpenPGP y los demas nombrados los puedo usar en cualquier OS
<IngForigua> Estos estándares nacen a comienzos de los 90's como necesidad de proteger información que viaja por el cyberespacio.
<IngForigua> Ya sean mensajes, archivos, etc
<IngForigua> Además determina si la información creada realmente fue creada por mi y no editada por algún tercero.
<IngForigua> Pero como funciona esto y en que podemos aplicarlo
<IngForigua> Básicamente se utiliza para firmar archivos digitalmente (paquetes) y correo electrónico (Utilización mas frecuente)
<IngForigua> Existen herramientas gráficas y en consola para este fin.
<IngForigua> Ubuntu integra ya en su defecto muchas de estas asi que practicamente no instalaremos nada hoy
<IngForigua> Pero antes crearemos nuestra llave OpenPGP que nos sera útil para firmar nuestro CoC Código de Conducta (Que explicaré mañana) para crear nuestro propio PPA (Personal Package Archive), Tener nuestro sistema de control de versiones (Bazaar)
<IngForigua> Explicaré 2 formas una gráfica y otra en consola
<IngForigua> CONSOLA
 * IngForigua abre su shell
<IngForigua> gpg --gen-key
<IngForigua> Luego nos pedirá el tipo de encriptación que usaremos
<IngForigua> seleccionamos (1) RSA and RSA
<IngForigua> luego Nos pedirá el tamaño de esta
<IngForigua> El tamaño de la llave a generar, por defecto es 2048
<IngForigua> Y es la mas frecuente
<IngForigua> luego nos pedirá
<IngForigua> Fecha de caducidad (recomendado 2 años)
<IngForigua> No recomiendo que nunca caduque
<IngForigua> ya que al no cambiar nuestras llaves
<IngForigua> nos exponemos a que estas sean vulneradas
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhh
<IngForigua> IMPORTANTE
<IngForigua> Usar contraseñas
<IngForigua> Tipo
<IngForigua> Alfanumericas
<IngForigua> Con mayúsculas
<IngForigua> Y con simbolos
<IngForigua> y sobre Todo QUE LAS RECORDEMOS
<IngForigua> :P
<IngForigua> Despues de ello confirmamos esta fecha de caducidad
<IngForigua> confirmar la fecha
<IngForigua> Luego nos pedirá datos aunque no son abligatorios
<IngForigua> Son necesarios
<IngForigua> Para saber que es nuestra si usamos muchas a la vez en nuestro sistema
<IngForigua> Los datos son:
<IngForigua> Ingresar nombre
<IngForigua> Ingresar email (Para posteriores verificaciones)
<IngForigua> Ingresar un comentario
<IngForigua> Sigo
<IngForigua> Ingresar contraseña y confirmarla
<IngForigua> Reitero
<IngForigua> e importante
<IngForigua> Contraseña segura y que recordemos
<IngForigua> Y no solo para nuestras claves openPGP que generamos
<IngForigua> Sino en nuestro OS
<IngForigua> Cuentas de correo y redes sociales
<IngForigua> Ya que incidentes de seguridad se han disparado por el boom de redes sociales
<IngForigua> y el uso de la red
<IngForigua> Finalmente enviamos nuestra llave en caso de que desemos usarla en algun servidor de claves
<IngForigua> Demen 5 contestando una llamada
<IngForigua> Que pena
<IngForigua> Para ello
<IngForigua> gpg --send-keys --keyserver http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 ID-Key
<IngForigua> recueden que para mas opciones de GPG
<IngForigua> man gpg
<IngForigua> Bueno ahora de forma gráfica
<IngForigua> quiza algunos no les guste la shell :P
<IngForigua> a. En su ubuntu presionan ALT + F2 y escriben "seahorse" sin las comillas les debe aparecer algo como http://ingforigua.com/imagenes/u4.png
<IngForigua> b. Van a Archivo > Nueva > Clave PGP http://ingforigua.com/imagenes/u5.png
<IngForigua> c. Llenamos los datos que son solicitados http://ingforigua.com/imagenes/u6.png
<IngForigua> luego ingresamos una contraseña para nuesta clave PGP y esperamos que esta se genere. como tip que esta caduque cada 1 o dos años <<<--- recuerden la instruccion anterior
<IngForigua> d. Seleccionamos nuestra clave vamos a Remota > Servidores de Clave > selccionamos el keyserver > Cerrar luego en sincronizar http://ingforigua.com/imagenes/u7.png
<IngForigua> Como ven bastante sencillo para aquellos que les gusta lo grafico
<IngForigua> Como ven ya tenemos nuestra llave openPGP
<IngForigua> Pero ahora como las usamos
<IngForigua> Existen infinidades de aplicaciones y complementos para aplicar este sistema
<IngForigua> No solo en ubuntu sino en cualquier OS
<IngForigua> Cifrado de correo podemos usar la popular extencion FireGPG (descontinuado pero aun util)
<IngForigua> Para mozilla Firefox
<IngForigua> http://es.getfiregpg.org/s/home
<IngForigua> También disponemos de complementos en clientes de correo como evolution, kmail, tunderbird
<IngForigua> Bueno ahora vamos a ver como encriptamos archivos en nuestro sistema actual
<IngForigua> primero que todo debemos instalar un paquete
<IngForigua> sudo aptitude install seahorse seahorse-plugins
<IngForigua> Estos plugins le dan una funcionalidad adicional a nuestro sistema
<IngForigua> de poder cifrar con nuestras claves PGP en nuestro sistema
<IngForigua> Una vez instalado esto le da funciones adicionales a nautilus
<IngForigua> para cifrar un archivo solo basta
<IngForigua> Conentrar por nuestro explorador de archivos nautilus
<IngForigua> buscar el documento o archivo que deseemos cifrar
<IngForigua> digamos que entramos a nuestra carpeta personal
<IngForigua> y seleccionamos cualquier archivo
<IngForigua> Nota:
<IngForigua> Después de instalar seahorse-plugins
<IngForigua> debemos reiniciar nautilus
<IngForigua> ya sea en el monitor de sistema
<IngForigua> con top
<IngForigua> con pkill
<IngForigua> con kill
<IngForigua> o como gusten
<IngForigua> Ya ubicado el archivo
<IngForigua> solo basta con el botón derecho del mouse y dar opcion de cifrar
<IngForigua> Luego nos mostrará todas las claves PGP creadas en nuestro sistema
<IngForigua> Usamos la que deseemos de la lista
<IngForigua> y opciones para firmar
<IngForigua> Aceptamos y nos abre una ventana pidiéndonos la ubicación de nuestro archivo cifrado
<IngForigua> Luego ingresamos la contraseña que usamos
<IngForigua> al crear nuestra llave PGP
<IngForigua> y nos generará nuestro archivo encriptado
<IngForigua> digamos que test.txt
<IngForigua> quedaria como test.txt.pgp
<IngForigua> y asi encriptamos y firmamos nuestro archivo
<IngForigua> Esto nos da la posibilidad de enviar adjuntos de máxima privacidad de un destinatario a otro
<IngForigua> Eso en caso de que ud quiera enviarle un reporte a su jefe de usuarios que navegan por paginas prohibidad
<IngForigua> :P
<IngForigua> asi se asegura que solo su jefe lo va ver
<IngForigua> y no un tercero
<IngForigua> Pero el jefe de uds tambien deberá disponer de la misma llave pgp
<IngForigua> Para ello debemos exportar nuestras llaves
<IngForigua> Es bastante sencillpo
<IngForigua> ALT + F2
<IngForigua> seahorse
<IngForigua> Mis claves personales
<IngForigua> seleccionamos nuestra llave
<IngForigua> y boton derecho del mouse
<IngForigua> Y exportar
<IngForigua> Esto nos generará un asc
<IngForigua> que lo enviamos a nuestro jefe
<IngForigua> entonces el jefe en su correo
<IngForigua> Lo que debe hacer es importar esta clave
<IngForigua> y lo hace también por seahorse
<IngForigua> (Si su jefe usa linux :P)
<IngForigua> Alt + F2
<IngForigua> seahorse
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<IngForigua> Archivo > Importar
<IngForigua> selecciona el archivo asc que le enviamos
<IngForigua> y quedará en sus listas de llaves PGP
<IngForigua> entonces su jefe (ojalá muy paciente :P)
<IngForigua> Que tambien deberá instalar seahorse-plugins
<IngForigua> Se irá al archivo descargado
<IngForigua> digamos reporte.odt.pgp
<IngForigua> Boton derecho y abrir con descifrador de archivos
<IngForigua> Entonces nos pedirá la ubicación y la clave
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<IngForigua> (Que solo deben saber su jefe)
<IngForigua> y podrá guardar su archivo y visualizarlo
<IngForigua> entonces
<IngForigua> notify-osd
<IngForigua> le mostrará quien firmo ese archivo
<IngForigua> y en fecto lo Firmo IngForigua
<IngForigua> (Posteriormente mandará memorandos :P)
<IngForigua> Creo que este sistema tieme muchos aplicativos mas
<IngForigua> pero me parecio que este es el mas util y rapido
<IngForigua> Que puedan usar personas promedio
<IngForigua> sin ser Sysadmis o cosas por el estilo
<IngForigua> Bueno me queda agradecer a todos
<IngForigua> Recuerden
<IngForigua> Si tienen preguntas relacionadas con ubuntu
<IngForigua> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<IngForigua> Hay se reponderá muchas dudas
<IngForigua> espero que lo usen
<IngForigua> me voy pal chat
<IngForigua> Y mil gracias :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Eliminando Bichos, cómo reportar bugs - Instructores: jdardon
<Jdardon> Hola!
<Jdardon> Buenas noches para los que estemos en un horario similar y para los demas buen día.
<Jdardon> Antes que nada quiero agradecer y felicitar a IngForigua por la sesión que nos acaba de brindar
<Jdardon> en la cual nos ha compartido conocimiento valioso
<Jdardon> bueno yo les vengo a hablar la en esta ocasión sobre algo muy molesto para todos
<Jdardon> los usuarios, administradores de sistemas, desarrolladores etc
<Jdardon> "Los Bichos"
<Jdardon> hablare por bloques y luego si Existen preguntas estaremos pausando para contestarlas al final del bloque
<Jdardon> Toda pregunta es bienvenida! :D
<Jdardon> Al final aca estamos todos para aprender
<Jdardon> por lo que si también desean compartir conocimiento son bienvenidos
<Jdardon> Que son los bichos? (bugs)
<Jdardon> hay alguien por acá que quiera darme en sus propias palabras que es un bicho?
<Jdardon> ??????
<Jdardon> Bicho o Bug ?
<Jdardon> en IT
<Jdardon> como menciona |obed| :  bicho, error en el programa
<Jdardon> como menciona IngForigua : algo molesto, no se que significa en su contexto cultural la otra palabra
<Jdardon> algo que nos friega dice IngForigua
<Jdardon> y como menciona Edward_Elric bug es algun funcionamiento incorrecto en algun programa o aplicacion ,
<Jdardon> <Edward_Elric> debido a una mala programacion
<Jdardon> <Edward_Elric>  u otros factores del entorno donde se desenvuelve
<Jdardon> Excelente todas son definiciones validas, unas mas técnicas , otras mas como usuario final
<Jdardon> pero al final todas validas
<Jdardon> aunque en la historia en realidad eran bichos que se comian las tarjetas perforadas y que producian anormalidades en los programas
<Jdardon> pero el nombre quedo y es lo siguiente ahora para nosotros:
<Jdardon> lo que ustedes dijeron,
<Jdardon> Un error o defecto en un programa, sistema o máquina,
<Jdardon> Cierre anormal o cuelgue abrupto de un programa,
<Jdardon> La falta (simple) de una opción aplicación, "es un bicho también"
<Jdardon> Errores inesperados, usualmente impiden que se siga usando normalmente la aplicación,
<Jdardon> Otros comportamientos inesperados,
<Jdardon> Etc
<Jdardon> alguien desea agregar algo mas?
<Jdardon> bueno con esto ya podemos definir
<Jdardon> Hay un bug "Bicho" cuando un programa hace algo que no se esperaba que pase, usualmente causando problemas al usuario.
<Jdardon> es importante saber que es un bug o bicho para poder en realidad ayudar al reportarlos
<Jdardon> y no causar nada mas perdida de tiempo al maintainer o developer en algo que no lo es
<Jdardon> un ejemplo que quiero quede claro
<Jdardon> considerado como bug
<Jdardon> son features o
<Jdardon> características que deseariamos
<Jdardon> que tuviera cierta aplicación empaquetada
<Jdardon> por ejemplo la posibilidad de guardar en cierto formato
<Jdardon> la inclusión de algun control
<Jdardon> por ejemplo un botón en la aplicación
<Jdardon> etc
<Jdardon> Ahora,
<Jdardon> Porque es importante el REPORTAR BICHOS
<Jdardon> Como usuarios de software libre que somos  y que obtenemos la mayoria de veces
<Jdardon> sin costo nuestro software
<Jdardon> siempre pensamos en maneras de devolver
<Jdardon> lo que obtenemos
<Jdardon> para engrandecer este Software Libre que usamos
<Jdardon> existen varias maneras
<Jdardon> la manera mas conocida es desarrollando
<Jdardon> pero de las otras maneras que hay
<Jdardon> una de las mas importantes es la de reportar bugs
<Jdardon> para poder asi realizar el Aseguramiento de la calidad de nuestro software
<Jdardon> claro la mayoria de desarrolladores de Software Libre no poseen el capital
<Jdardon> para poder contratar un equipo de Q&A para que el software que obtenemos sea de primera caldiad
<Jdardon> s/caldiad/calidad/g
<Jdardon> pero como comunidad si podemos realizar ese aseguramiento de calidad por medio del reporte de Bugs
<Jdardon> bueno a todo esto como reportamos estos bugs
<Jdardon> una de las maneras mas sencillas y tal vez la mas difundida es por medio de correo electrónico
<Jdardon> por ejemplo en el caso de debian
<Jdardon> (de donde se deriva ubuntu)
<Jdardon> se puede reportar un bug a submit@bugs.debian.org
<Jdardon> muchos otros tienen algun correo especifico para realizar esto tambien
<Jdardon> por lo que vamos por lo sencillo y miremos como escribir un correo para reportar un bug
<Jdardon> ya de ultimo veremos el caso especifico de Ubuntu
<Jdardon> Numero Uno: El Sujeto del mensaje
<Jdardon> Tenemos que ser lo mas específicos y concisos a la vez para poder escribirlo
<Jdardon> usar palabras clave en el sujeto ayuda
<Jdardon> es obvio que tenemos un bicho,problema, error,
<Jdardon> porque por eso estamos escribiendo el correo
<Jdardon> por lo que evitemos palabras como Ayuda, Error, Problema etc.
<Jdardon> de preferencia es bueno poner el nombre de la aplicación
<Jdardon> esto en caso si estamos reportando a una distribución
<Jdardon> si estamos reportando a un desarrollador o maintainer no es necesario
<Jdardon> es implícita la aplicación practicamente
<Jdardon> Numero Dos: Cuerpo del mensaje
<Jdardon> en el caso de reportar a una distro
<Jdardon> es aconsejable incluir un pequeño encabezado
<Jdardon> con dos cosas
<Jdardon> Nombre del paquete
<Jdardon> y versión
<Jdardon> si se maneja alguna categoria de severidades de bichos
<Jdardon> podemos incluirla en el encabezado tambien
<Jdardon> luego...
<Jdardon> Tanto como sea necesario escribir para expresarse bien
<Jdardon> colocamos lo que nos esta sucediendo
<Jdardon> una mala practica es usar palabras generales
<Jdardon> ejemplo
<Jdardon> " Le cuento que el impress se me queda trabado, al ratito de usar la computadora"
<Jdardon> en realidad solo estamos mencionando lo que ya se sabe:
<Jdardon> "Que tenemos un problema"
<Jdardon> un buen ejemplo seria:
<Jdardon> "al momento de ir al menú archivo, y abrir una presentación , el impress me muestra la primera diapositiva y cuando intento ver la segunda, el programa se queda colgado"
<Jdardon> si se dan cuenta no estoy utilizando palabras tecnicas ni rebuscadas
<Jdardon> algo que entiende cualquiera y que es claro
<Jdardon> entiendo que hay veces que cuando nos pasa ataca un bicho
<Jdardon> no podemos ni a palos y piedras explicar que pasa
<Jdardon> para esto podemos recurrir a comentar los pasos que nos llevan a este inconveniente
<Jdardon> es lo mas sencillo
<Jdardon> ¿Preguntas al momento?
<Jdardon> ¿alguien que quisiera aportar algo?
<Jdardon> bueno espero que sea porque es sencillo :D
<Jdardon> solo nos quedaria despedirnos en el correo y listo
<Jdardon> algo que ayuda mucho es brindarle información
<Jdardon> de nuestro entorno
<Jdardon> a la persona que le estamos reportando el bug
<Jdardon> por ejemplo
<Jdardon> el kernel que utilizamos
<Jdardon> el cual lo podemos ver con el comando # uname -a
<Jdardon> lsb_release tambien ayuda
<Jdardon> bueno al final
<Jdardon> mientras sea mas formal y sea mas robusta la informacion
<Jdardon> que reportamos en un bug
<Jdardon> puede ayudar en el exito del cierre del bug
<Jdardon> tambien en el tiempo de respuesta de la resolucion
<Jdardon> Alguna pregunta?
<Jdardon> <Leonzero> PREGUNTA: Al reportar un bug de alguna aplicación, ¿es necesario dar información del hardware?
<ClaseBot> Leonzero preguntó: Al reportar un bug de alguna aplicación, ¿es necesario dar información del hardware?
<Jdardon> Leonzero, buena pregunta, creo que esto depende de donde estas reportando el bug
<Jdardon> como mencione mientras mas robusta mejor sera la resolucion de un bug
<Jdardon> creo que como minimo reportemos la arquitectura en la que estamos
<Jdardon> experimentando el bug
<Jdardon> ahora ponele, si el bug lo tenemos graficamente
<Jdardon> si seria mas que aconsejable comentar que tipo de tarjeta de video tenemos, la ram
<ClaseBot> newdsan preguntó: que informaciòn deberia mostrar el comando lsb_release? lo ejecutè en mi equipo y devuelve: "No LSB modules are available"
<Jdardon> creo que con un sencillo # lspci
<Jdardon> bastaria para reportar el hardware
<Jdardon> newdsan, la distro que usas, pero lo que nunca falla:
<Jdardon> # cat /etc/issue.net
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<Jdardon> ok
<Jdardon> Bueno!
<Jdardon> aprendemos como asegurarnos de la calidad de Ubuntu?
<Jdardon> Reportando bichos!!
<Jdardon> ok
<Jdardon> ya que sabemos como reportar un bicho
<Jdardon> y hemos ejemplificado
<Jdardon> creo que ya podemos ir a reportarlos cuando usemos las betas de ubuntu, las LTS, o maverick!
<Jdardon> y asi hacer una distro de calidad superior
<Jdardon> para ello Canonical nos ha proporcionado en Launchpad una gran herramienta
<Jdardon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Jdardon> esta herramienta se llama "Malone"
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<Jdardon> los pasos para poder utilizarla son sencillos
<Jdardon> por tiempo creo que no podremos verla completa
<Jdardon> pero practicamente lo que hacemos antes de reportar un bug
<Jdardon> es buscar si ya existe este bicho
<Jdardon> eso lo hacemos en campo de busqueda que tiene al lado superior izquierdo
<Jdardon> mientras mas palabras claves coloquemos en el mismo sera mas exacta la busqueda
<Jdardon> y en la mayoria de casos los bugs ya estan reportados
<Jdardon> por lo que podemos asistir a brindar mayor informacion
<Jdardon> o ver el seguimiento que se esta dando
<Jdardon> en el mejor de los casos encontramos soluciones temporales al bug
<Jdardon> o la resolucion definitiva del mismo
<Jdardon> aparte de todo esto
<Jdardon> dentro del mismo Ubuntu contamos con la aplicacion Ubuntu-bug
<Jdardon> creo que ya aprender a usar herramientas no es tan dificil
<Jdardon> lo que hacemos con ellas es lo importante al final
<Jdardon> les compartire estos enlaces:
<Jdardon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Jdardon> http://ksub.org/~marcelo/talks/minidebconf-panama-2010_magallon_reportar-bugs/
<Jdardon> y gracias!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<hr1erl> RRTTTYYY
<hr1erl> cq cq cq qrz
<IngForigua> chao gente nos vemos mañana dia colombiano :D
<openweek3> hola a todos es mi primera vez por aca que se ahce en esta sala?
<Brunach0x> nose supeustamente empezo una charla a las 23.00
<openweek3> sobre que yo la verdad no vi el calendario
<openweek3> pues me meti a ver en que andaban
<Brunach0x> si pero nose la verdad como escuchar o ver o leer la charla
<openweek3> ya somos dos es la primera vez que entro por aca
<openweek3> y ya instalaste el nuevo ubuntu?
<Brunach0x> no todavia no
<Brunach0x> vos?
<openweek3>  pues prove la beta y me gusto funciona muy bn en mi equipo pero la ultima no he instalado por tiempo
<openweek3> es que eso de volver a reinstalar lo que uno necesita y sacar las copias de seguridad y todo es un rollo largo
<Brunach0x> mucha gente conectada per no se que hacen?
<openweek3> ni idea leyendo hay en la wiki es solo entrar y ya
<openweek3> this is in english?
<chrux> help
<hhbuitrago> termino una listam de sesiones hace mas o menos una hora
<chrux> WHO -LUSERS
<chrux> LUSERS
<chrux> NAMES
<hhbuitrago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES comienzan a las 22 UTC, para colombia restar 5h, o sea 17, o sea 5PM
<hhbuitrago> mismo calculo para otros paises
<Brunach0x> para argentina?
<hhbuitrago> que zona horaria -4 ? -3
<hhbuitrago> si es -3 entonces es de 22-3 19 o sea de las 7 de la noche hasta las 11
<Brunach0x> ok gracias
<hhbuitrago> ahora serian las 00:09 si fuera -3
<Brunach0x> osea le resto 3 a la hora que dce el calendario  de la wiki
<Brunach0x> ya entendi gracias
<hhbuitrago> correcto.
<hhbuitrago> si estas en argentina, que creo que esta en -3
<hhbuitrago> en ekl wiki hay un enlace a un ical que permite colocarlo en una aplicacion de calendario como google calendar o semejante para que te ponga las citas del tiempo
<nibvle> alguien conectado ?
<nibvle> mm puro bot o eggdrop ..
<nibvle> chaLe..
<ap0st0L> Hola para todos
<Edward_Elric> hi
<ap0st0L> Hace muchos años que no me conectaba a un IRC ;-) vamos a ver mas tarde como van las charlas del Open Week ;-)
<Brunach0x> Cuanto falta apra que empieze?
<alucardni> Brunach0x: 30 minutos
<Brunach0x> ok
<alucardni> Hola a todos
<alucardni> la primera charla de hoy iniciará en 10 minutos
<alucardni> les recuerdo que los logs de los dos días anteriores están disponibles en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekMaverickLog
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Mis primero pasos en la terminal - Instructores: SergioMeneses - Diapositivas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/terminal.pdf
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Mis primero pasos en la terminal: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/terminal.pdf
<SergioMeneses> buenas!!!
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros
<SergioMeneses> Como siempre es muy grato estar acompañandolos en este tipo de jornadas
<SergioMeneses> fomentando el conocimiento y la difusión de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> Mi nombre es Sergio Andrés Meneses
<SergioMeneses> Entre las cosas que hago figuran, administrador de Ubuntu-Colombia, Miembro del team classroom en Español y promotor del software libre.
<SergioMeneses> Mas información sobre mí y mis actividades... en mi wiki
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> Bueno en esta sesión vamos a tocar un tema que siempre es de interes... como lo es la "terminal"
<SergioMeneses> la sesión abarcará los siguientes temas:
<SergioMeneses> - Conceptos básicos de la terminal.
<SergioMeneses> - Comandos básicos de la terminal.
<SergioMeneses> - Manejo de directorios.
<SergioMeneses> - Permisos.
<SergioMeneses> - Sistema de Archivos.
<SergioMeneses> Como ven la agenda para esta sesión es algo extensa... y esperemos que nos sea muy util!!!
<SergioMeneses> voy a agregar que el manejo que le voy a dar a estos temas es básico... no podemos tomar muy a fondo cada item o numeral
<SergioMeneses> porque nos quedaríamos cortos de tiempo. El propósito personal es que los asistentes nuevos salgan con algunas bases buenas del manejo de la terminal y manejen sin miedo la parte de los comandos en GNU/Linux
<SergioMeneses> Como indicación manejaremos algunas laminas para hacer mas ilustrativa la sesión
<SergioMeneses> as laminas las consiguen en:
<SergioMeneses> http://www.slideshare.net/sergioandresmeneses/presentacion-terminaluowes
<SergioMeneses> Si quieren las pueden ver desde el navegador o las pueden descargar y conservarlas :D
<SergioMeneses> Manejaremos la numeración de las laminas como estan en la pagina (1-22) "[Lamina1]"
<SergioMeneses> Las preguntas hacerlas al instante... aunque como siempre al final tendremos un espacio de Preguntas/Respuestas :D
<SergioMeneses> De momento espero que todos nos ubiquemos la [Lamina1]
<SergioMeneses> Avisarme si teneis todos las laminas -> \o
<SergioMeneses> Nos ubicamos en la [Lamina2] y empezamos la sesión :D
<SergioMeneses> Empezando por el ¿Qué es una terminal? personalmente me recuerda que yo soy el unico que posee el verdadero poder
<SergioMeneses> sobre mi pc... que yo soy el unico que sabe donde se hubica todo en mi sistema de archivos y por supuesto el manejo de todas mis claves xD
<SergioMeneses> Por tal razón hago referencia a aquella celebre frase de Morfeo, cuando estaba iniciando a Neo... la comparto por la razón que les voy a mostrar
<SergioMeneses> a lo mejor una parte de su sistema, que aunque puede que sepan que esta allí a lo mejor nunca lo han experimentado o interactuado con ella...
<SergioMeneses> LA MATRIX!!! xD
<SergioMeneses> En términos sencillos la Terminal no es mas que una interfaz que te permite comunicarte de manera directa con tu sistema operativo
<SergioMeneses> mediante un conjunto de instrucciones denominadas SHELL
<SergioMeneses> tenemos también el concepto de BASH que también es un interprete de comandos, basado en el SHELL de Unix, escrito para el proyecto GNU y actualmente es el interprete
<SergioMeneses> de comandos por defecto en la mayoría de distribuciones de GNU/Linux. Como se puede observar su nombre es un acrónimo.
<SergioMeneses> Pasamos a la [Lamina3:Mitos acerca de la Terminal]
<SergioMeneses> Aquí vamos a ver una serie de "mitos" que se manejan en torno a los sistemas GNU/Linux y los usuarios de tales sistemas
<SergioMeneses> - Y lo primero que el todo poderoso Linus pensó fue un mundo de terminales!!!
<SergioMeneses> falso... el trabajo de Linus se ha enfocado a hacer mas accesible las tecnologías que desarrollan hacia las personas del común...
<SergioMeneses> como estudiantes...
<SergioMeneses> - Las terminales son para usuarios avanzados.
<SergioMeneses> falso... podemos estar iniciando en el mundo de GNU/Linux y ir manipulando las terminales... como todo es un proceso de aprendizaje!!!
<SergioMeneses> - Si no manejas terminales no eres usuario de GNU/Linux
<SergioMeneses> Totalmente falso... las distribuciones de GNU/Linux se han esmerado en mejorar la experiencia de usuario, dando cada vez mayor importancia al desarrollo de interfaces mas amistosas y agradables.
<SergioMeneses> esta me gusta!!!....
<SergioMeneses> - No sabes que es el Shell!!! ...apartate de mí vista pobre mortal
<SergioMeneses> me recuerda a unos amigos de "azul"
<SergioMeneses> Típica frase cuando algún usuario nuevo se acerca a un "experto"
<SergioMeneses> ... sobra decir que no todas las personas son así, pero si he sido testigo de este tipo de comentarios hacia personas que intentan integrarse al mundo Linux
<SergioMeneses> claramente esto es una ofensa y desmoraliza a los usuarios de otros SO's a que usen Linux... ante todo la amabilidad y paciencia!!!
<SergioMeneses> Los dos últimos:
<SergioMeneses> - Haces todo desde las GUI's???... Por Dios!!!
<SergioMeneses> y
<SergioMeneses> - Prueba que tan bueno eres... instala por consola!!
<SergioMeneses> Son "bromas" entre los miembros de algunas comunidades, pero al llegar a oidos de gente que no es experta en Linux puede generar una especie de prevención hacia el sistema... "por lo complicado"
<SergioMeneses> ...estos son solo mitos
<SergioMeneses> o simplemente ganas de molestar de gente sin oficio
<SergioMeneses> Bueno ahora si pasemos a lo interesante!!! [Lamina4:Donde consigo una Terminal!!!]
<SergioMeneses> Brunach0x, las GUI's son las interfaces graficas de usuario
<SergioMeneses> claro las siglas en ingles...
<SergioMeneses> vamos a abrir una Terminal... para ello podemos usar uno de los dos métodos descritos en la lamina... el mas común es seguir la ruta:
<SergioMeneses> "Aplicaciones - Accesorios - Terminal"
<SergioMeneses> Aunque existen atajos como pulsar Alt+F2 y escribir: "gnome-terminal"
<SergioMeneses> Usen el que mas les guste!!! :D y pasamos a la [lamina5:¿Esto es la Matrix?]
<SergioMeneses> desde ahora mantendremos la Terminal abierta hay a un lado!!!"
<SergioMeneses> bueno aquí hablaremos un rato... así que poner atención!!!
<SergioMeneses> Primero donde estamos???
<SergioMeneses> Yo puse en la lamina mi ubicación... same@same:~$
<SergioMeneses> todos debemos estar en un lugar similar....
<SergioMeneses> pero a la vez diferente!!!
<SergioMeneses> pero eso que significa???
<SergioMeneses> ...sencillo, eso me indica lo siguiente
<SergioMeneses> usuario@equipo:directorio actual$
<SergioMeneses> se preguntarán bueno pero porque mi directorio actual es ~ o que significa eso???
<SergioMeneses> eso significa que nos encontramos en nuestra carpeta personal mejor conocida como "home" de nuestro usuario :D
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora vamos a constatar esto, sino le creemos a Sergio xD
<SergioMeneses> digitamos en la terminal el siguiente comando y pulsamos enter: "pwd"
<SergioMeneses> sin las comillas :D
<SergioMeneses> deben obtener algo asi: /home/same
<SergioMeneses> bueno siguiendo con el ejercicio, creo que habrán notado el símbolo $ al final de la línea
<SergioMeneses> este símbolo nos indica que tipo de usuario somos...
<SergioMeneses> si somos usuarios normales aparecerá $ en caso de ser "super" usuarios o root aparecerá #
<SergioMeneses> volvamos a la terminal y digitemos el siguiente comando: "sudo su" y pulsamos enter
<SergioMeneses> nos pedirá la contraseña y accederemos como administradores del sistema a la terminal!!! :D
<SergioMeneses> alguna duda hasta aqui???
<SergioMeneses> ahora volvamos a ser usuarios normales digitando el comando: "exit" y pulsando enter
<SergioMeneses> bueno creo que todos estáis ansiosos por ver que los pcs nos hablen!!! pero de hecho el pc ya nos ha estado hablando al devolver texto en nuestra terminal
<SergioMeneses> claro que si queremos que nos hable de manera mas clara vamos a realizar un pequeño "taller"...
<SergioMeneses> n la misma terminal digitamos: "sudo apt-get intall cowsay" y pulsamos enter
<SergioMeneses> nos va pedir contraseña, la digitamos y estamos realizando nuestra "primera" instalación por consola!!!
<SergioMeneses> me avisan cuando terminen la instalación... no debe demorar mas de un par de minutos...
<SergioMeneses> ahora escribir en la Terminal: "cowsay Bienvenidos a la uowes" y pulsar enter!!!
<SergioMeneses> creo que mas claro no les puede hablar vuestros pc's xD
<SergioMeneses> ahora pasemos a la [Lamina6:¿Qué son comandos?]
<SergioMeneses> tenemos en la lamina una definición muy formal de lo que son comandos o también conocidos como instrucciones:
<SergioMeneses> "Es una instrucción o mandato que el usuario proporciona al sistema, desde la línea de
<SergioMeneses> comandos o una llamada a programa, el cual generalmente está contenido en un archivo ejecutable."
<SergioMeneses> Los comandos poseen parámetros...
<SergioMeneses> como en el "taller" anterior vimos llamamos al comando "cowsay" y le pasábamos al lado un texto...
<SergioMeneses> se texto es un parámetro valido para el comando.
<SergioMeneses> en el transcurso de la charla veremos mas parámetros específicos y como los comandos usan mas de un parámetro en algunas ejecuciones!!!
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la [Lamina7: Mis primeros comandos]
<SergioMeneses> aquí tenemos un conjunto básico de comandos que nos pueden ser útiles en cualquier momento
<SergioMeneses> me gustaría que viéramos el comando "uname -a" aquí "-a" es un parámetro valido para este comando!!!
<SergioMeneses> escribamos en la terminal: "uname -a" y pulsamos enter
<SergioMeneses> deben obtener algo como esto: Linux same 2.6.35-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Sun Oct 10 09:24:00 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<SergioMeneses> veremos que nos muestra información de nuestro sistema, el kernel y el sistema operativo entre otra información...
<SergioMeneses> ahora solo corran el comando: "uname" y pulsen enter
<SergioMeneses> deben obtener una salida como: Linux
<SergioMeneses> si ven que ahora solo nos muestra es el tipo de sistema que tenemos: Linux
<SergioMeneses> la combinación de parámetros hacen que los comandos actúen de una u otra manera!!!
<SergioMeneses> en este caso "-a" era el parametro
<SergioMeneses> este conjunto de comandos los verán muy seguido en el mundo de GNU/Linux
<SergioMeneses> Ahora pasemos a la [Lamina8: Manejo de directorios]
<SergioMeneses> primero abramos nuestra carpeta personal... Lugares - Carpeta Personal
<SergioMeneses> en el panel superior
<SergioMeneses> y digitamos en nuestra terminal el comando: "ls" y pulsamos enter
<SergioMeneses> "ahora si me creen que andamos en el mismo sitio!!!" xD
<SergioMeneses> el comando "ls" sirve para listar el contenido de un directorio...
<SergioMeneses> si ven que en la terminal los diferentes tipos de archivos se ven de un color particular...
<SergioMeneses> en la lamina las imágenes .png se ven de color fucsia, los archivos planos de gris y los directorios de color morado
<SergioMeneses> esto ayuda a los que manejan las terminales a diferenciar archivos... imaginen que todos este en gris :S tocaria empezar a mirar que tipos de archivos son y todo eso :S
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la [Lamina 9]
<SergioMeneses> Manejo de Directorios
<SergioMeneses> allí podemos ver una serie de comandos que nos serán utiles en el manejo de directorios... ya vimos el ls
<SergioMeneses> pero hay otros importantes como el mkdir
<SergioMeneses> que permite crear directorios de manera sencilla
<SergioMeneses> solo basta: mkdir prueba
<SergioMeneses> en la terminal
<SergioMeneses> y volver a listar "ls"
<SergioMeneses> y pueden ver un directorio nuevo llamado "prueba"
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora miremos lo que a mi parecer es lo mas importante del manejo de directorios y ficheros
<SergioMeneses> Los Permisos
<SergioMeneses> vamos a la [Lamina10]
<SergioMeneses> En Linux existen tres tipos de permisos que son aplicables tanto a
<SergioMeneses> archivos como a directorios. Además existe la figura de roles.
<SergioMeneses> También existen tres tipos de roles sobre los que se aplican estos permisos.
<SergioMeneses> pero que es en sí un permiso????
<SergioMeneses> es simplemente el grado de visibilidad que se tiene para manipular un fichero o directorio
<SergioMeneses> pero visibilidad para quienes!!!
<SergioMeneses> ...pues visibilidad para los roles!!!
<SergioMeneses> los roles son los "personajes" que interactuan con los ficheros y directorios
<SergioMeneses> veamos los tipos de roles [Lamina11:Tipos de Roles]
<SergioMeneses> claramente todo archivo posee estos roles
<SergioMeneses> un propietario o creador...
<SergioMeneses> el grupo al cual pertenece el archivo....
<SergioMeneses> y los usuarios aparte de su creador que quiere interactuar con el fichero o directorio
<SergioMeneses> ahora vamos a verlos aplicados
<SergioMeneses> resulta que cada rol posee un tipo de permiso unico
<SergioMeneses> para el rol
<SergioMeneses> aunque varios roles pueden tener un mismo tipo de permiso
<SergioMeneses> y esto nos lleva a la [Lamina12: Tipos de Permisos]
<SergioMeneses> aquí veremos los tipos de permisos que existen
<SergioMeneses> son tres...
<SergioMeneses> ejecucion, lectura y escritura
<SergioMeneses> Ejecución: Si es para un archivo será ejecutable y si es para un directorio
<SergioMeneses> significa que podemos pasar por él. Es representado por una X.
<SergioMeneses> El de Lectura: Si es para un archivo significa que podemos leerlo y si es un
<SergioMeneses> directorio es que podemos leerlo también. Es representado por una R.
<SergioMeneses> y el de Escritura: Si es para un archivo será que podemos escribir en él y si es para
<SergioMeneses> un directorio significa que podemos crear ficheros dentro de él. Es representado
<SergioMeneses> por una W
<SergioMeneses> como se aprecia en la imagen se pueden cambiar los permisos de manera grafica
<SergioMeneses> solo basta con ubicarse en un directorio o fichero y dar click derecho -> propiedades -> permisos
<SergioMeneses> y estarán en una ventana como la de la imagen
<SergioMeneses> ahora veamos como serían los permisos por terminal... que es lo mas interesante para nosotros
<SergioMeneses> vamos a [Lamina13: Permisos por Terminal]
<SergioMeneses> aquí vamos a usar mucho el comando CHMOD
<SergioMeneses> quien es el encargado de la gestión de permisos
<SergioMeneses> podemos observar la sintaxis del comando
<SergioMeneses> chmod {a, u, g, o} {+, -} {r, w, x} nombre del archivo
<SergioMeneses> pueden ver los roles.....
<SergioMeneses> a, u, g, o
<SergioMeneses> pero veamos como es corriendo !!!!
<SergioMeneses> pasamos a ver los ejemplos se uso!!! [Lamina13]
<SergioMeneses> digo[lamina14]
<SergioMeneses> el primer ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> chmod +r arch.txt
<SergioMeneses> como no especifico un rol... lo aplica a todos!!!
<SergioMeneses> añado permiso de lectura +r
<SergioMeneses> al archivo "arch.txt"
<SergioMeneses> ahora veamos uno mas avanzado
<SergioMeneses> chmod u+w arch.txt
<SergioMeneses> aqui agregamos permiso de escritura
<SergioMeneses> +w
<SergioMeneses> al rol dueño
<SergioMeneses> +u
<SergioMeneses> sobre el mismo archivo
<SergioMeneses> y miremos este
<SergioMeneses> chmod u=rw,go= arch.txt
<SergioMeneses> aqui vemos uno mucho mas avanzado
<SergioMeneses> al dueño "u" le damos permisos de escritura +w y lectura +r
<SergioMeneses> separamos los roles por "coma"
<SergioMeneses> y les quitamos los permisos a los demas roles
<SergioMeneses> go=
<SergioMeneses> el parametro "=" resetea los permisos que ya se tenian
<SergioMeneses> pasemos ala [lamina15: CHMOD en BINARIO]
 * SergioMeneses por hay vio que hablaron de eso xD
<SergioMeneses> es la manera mas sencilla de manejar los permisos
<SergioMeneses> y consiste en manejar una conversion binaria de los permisos
<SergioMeneses> como se observa en la tabla
<SergioMeneses> los permisos son simplemente asignaciones de bits
<SergioMeneses> 0 o 1
<SergioMeneses> entonces...
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> si queremos darle privilegios totales a un rol solo le asignamos el numero 7
<SergioMeneses> haciendo la conversión respectiva
<SergioMeneses> 111 = 7
<SergioMeneses> por lo tanto en el ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> chmod 777 archivo.txt
<SergioMeneses> otroga todos los permisos a todos los roles
<SergioMeneses> un numero por rol
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> como seria para el ultimo ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> chmod 751 directorio
<SergioMeneses> primero le da todos los permisos al dueño
<SergioMeneses> segundo otroga permisos de lectura y ejecucion al grupo
<SergioMeneses> y por ultimo da permisos de ejecucion a cualquiera
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasemos a conocer nuestro sistema de archivos
<SergioMeneses> [Lamina16]
<SergioMeneses> todo en los sistemas Linux gira en torno a la raiz
<SergioMeneses> "/"
<SergioMeneses> ella es la portadora de todo el sistema
<SergioMeneses> pero posee "hijos" importantes los cuales ayudan a mantener el sistema organizado
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> en la grafica se ve una breve descripcion de cada uno de los directorios
<SergioMeneses> entre los importantes resaltaria por cuestiones de tiempo
<SergioMeneses> "/root: Cuenta del administrador."
<SergioMeneses> "/etc: Configuración global de los programas."
<SergioMeneses> "/media: Punto de montaje para sistemas de archivos montados localmente."
<SergioMeneses> "/bin: Aquí están los comandos que pueden usar todos los usuarios (incluido el administrador o root)."
<SergioMeneses> "/lib: Enlaces a las librerías que se necesitan para el sistema."
<SergioMeneses> "/var: Contiene información variable, como por ejemplo los logs del sistema (/var/log), correo local, etc."
<SergioMeneses> por cuestiones de tiempo... la lamina17 contiene una serie de comandos utiles para administrar el sistema
<SergioMeneses> como el apagado
<SergioMeneses> reinicio
<SergioMeneses> agregar usuarios
<SergioMeneses> entre otros
<SergioMeneses> y la lamina 18 posee una serie de imagenes de diferentes tipos de terminales
<SergioMeneses> las mas "bonitas" a mi gusto xD
<SergioMeneses> esta "terminator"
<SergioMeneses> Lxterminal
<SergioMeneses> y gnome-terminal
<SergioMeneses> ...rápidamente alguna pregunta?
<SergioMeneses> my7h0z, pregunta
<SergioMeneses> buenas tardes, segun tu opinion que tan rapido debe aprender un usuario que viene de windows o usar la terminal y por que?
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-14
<SergioMeneses> my7h0z, yo diría q muy rapido...
<SergioMeneses> solo es de ganas
<SergioMeneses> claro... hay comandos para todo... hasta comando q ni yo conozco :S pero la idea es ir aprendiendo mas y mas
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Manejo de Wikis - Instructores: IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> pero la curva de aprendizaje en linux buena :SD
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> otra duda muchachos?¿
<SergioMeneses> antes q el bot me quite la voz?
<SergioMeneses> bueno al final deje unos links de interes con documentacion oficial
<SergioMeneses> y mi wiki de contacto!!!
<ClaseBot> obed preguntó: como surje el codigo 777 de permisos?
<SergioMeneses> obed, no entiendo la pregunta... :S
<SergioMeneses> osea como se q son 777?
<SergioMeneses> aaa listo obed
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> cada digito es un rol
 * IngForigua cof cof
<SergioMeneses> propietario - grupo - otros
<SergioMeneses> entonces les asigno todos los privilegios
<SergioMeneses> 7 - 7 -7
<SergioMeneses> pero no a todos los directorios quiero que puedan entrar todos
<SergioMeneses> entonces yo puedo manipular los digitos para bloquear permisos
<SergioMeneses> asi como estan en la tabla
<SergioMeneses> obed, si te fijas en la tabla estan las numeraciones... le doy un numero a cada rol y listo :D
<SergioMeneses> obed, solucionado?
<IngForigua> Muy buenas noches, tardes o días para todos :D
<IngForigua> Me presento rápidamente
<IngForigua> Soy Diego Forigua miembro del concilio de Ubuntu Colombia y Ubuntu member https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua :D <---- para que vean mi hoja de vida :D
<IngForigua> A continuación Manejo de wikis e importancia del CoC
<IngForigua> He agregado lo del CoC y tambien hablaré un poco de launchpad
<IngForigua> Como ven las comunidades a diario crecen
<IngForigua> Entonces las wikis nacen tras una necesidad de las personas de construir conocimiento en comunidad.
<IngForigua> Y compartirlo sin restricciones
<IngForigua> Aunque el contenido puede estar licenciado de una u otra forma
<IngForigua> por lo general es libre
<IngForigua> ya sea GPL, CC
<IngForigua> Básicamente una wiki es una plataforma web que provee a los usuarios de herramientas para escribir artículos, notas, ensayos, textos, calendarios, etc.
<IngForigua> las wikis se remontan en 1995 cuando se hicieron las primeras implementaciones de esta plataforma, posteriormente nació la wikipedia que hoy por hoy es la fuente de conocimiento web mas grande del mundo.
 * IngForigua hasta la encarta cerro :P
<IngForigua> Existen diversas plataformas wikis como:
<IngForigua> MediaWiki
<IngForigua> phpWiki
<IngForigua> tikiWiki
<IngForigua> DokuWiki
<IngForigua> entre otros...
<IngForigua> Basicamente
<IngForigua> Se usan para un mismo fin
<IngForigua> pero cada uno ofec funcionalidades distintas
<IngForigua> ahhhhhh y MOINMOIN
<IngForigua> Como saben Ubuntu usa como motor de wikis a moinmoinWiki, la ventaja de moinmoin repecto a otras wikis es que es bastante intuitivo y un control de permisos mas estricto.
<IngForigua> Esta licenciado bajo GNU GPL, escrito en python y basado pikipikiWiki jejejeje un poco complicado de pronunciar :P
<IngForigua> Muchos proyectos han adoptado este motor de wikis como Debian, FreeBSD, Apache, etc.
<IngForigua> Tambien es usado por eventos como el SFD
<IngForigua> El Flisol
<IngForigua> En el caso de Ubuntu la pagina base es https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<IngForigua> Pero se preguntaran que necesito para poder crear y editar contenido en esta wiki?
<IngForigua> Basicamente requerimos loguernos por openid
<IngForigua> de launchpad
<IngForigua> para registrar una cuente en lauchpas
<IngForigua> ups algo pasa en lauchpad
<IngForigua> bueno
<IngForigua> entonces en la parte superior derecha de launchpad.net dice login/register
<IngForigua> Si uno no dispone de una cuenta la puede crear dando click en Crear una cuenta nueva
<IngForigua> luego se Ingresan los datos de correo y captcha
<IngForigua> Launchpad te envía un correo para confirmar los datos
<IngForigua> de que realmente si es la persona
<IngForigua> y no un spambot
<IngForigua>  este correo tiene un link que uno visita para confirmar la cuenta
<IngForigua> En este link completa el nombre y la contraseña
<IngForigua> Después de confirmar estos datos ingresa al sistema dando clic en "Sí, quiero autenticarme", esto sirve para varios servicios que tiene launchpad o para acceso por openid
<IngForigua> Cuando visitamos de nuevo http://launchpad.net vemos nuestro nombre de usuario arriba a la derecha
<IngForigua> Ya con cuenta en lauchpad podemos ingresar a wiki.ubuntu.com
<IngForigua> Primero que todo vamos a conocer rapidamente como esta implementada en ubuntu
<IngForigua> 1. Navegacion:
<IngForigua> a. Tenemos pagina de busqueda de titulos de wikis y de texto
<IngForigua> b. Barra de informacion de la wiki: info de la pagina, subscripcion, enlaces, adjuntos y mas acciones (opciones de visualizacion, ortografia, etc)
<IngForigua> c. Cuerpo de la wiki : donde va el contenido
<IngForigua> d. Creditos
<IngForigua> 2. Uso de la wiki
<IngForigua> Para poder editar/crear paginas debemos estar registrados, como ya muchos tenemos cuenta en launchpad entonces el sistema de wikis nos da la opción de autenticarnos mediante openid
<IngForigua> Digamos que deseemos crear una pagina personal para ello debemos tener una url base de nuestra wiki x ejemplo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua/ManejoWikis como ven no se encuentra creada y nos mostrara 2 columnas la de la izquieda nos mostrara plantillas (ejemplos para crear nuestra wiki).
<IngForigua> Donde encontramos modelos ya hechos y sugeridos en caso de que vallamos a crear algo que ya exista o similares
<IngForigua> Y la derecha en caso de que estemos accediendo erróneamente (si no estamos creando) nos mostrará unas sugerencias en caso de que vallamos a crear algo que ya exista.
<IngForigua> Como nuestra idea es crear una entonces damos en Create new empty page (o crear en base a una plantilla)
<IngForigua> Aca podremos iniciar la edición de nuestra wiki en cuestion pero antes explicare los campos rapidamente:
<IngForigua> 1. botones de edicion
<IngForigua> 2. Campo de edición de texto
<IngForigua> 3. comentario
<IngForigua> 4. categoria de la wiki que creamos
<IngForigua> Si esta hace parte de una rama de wikis
<IngForigua> por ejemplo si es una wiki de Ubuntu colombia
<IngForigua> pondremos CategoryColombianTeam
<IngForigua> Si es una wiki personal
<IngForigua> CategoryHomepage
<IngForigua> y estas se organizarán automaticamente en
<IngForigua> digamos las de ubuntu colombia
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryColombianTeam
<IngForigua> Las personales
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryHomepage
<IngForigua> 5. información para creacion
<IngForigua> ponemos informacion como:
<IngForigua> entonces parecerá algo como Escribe acerca de ingforigua/ManejoWikis aquí.
<IngForigua> Borramos ese texto
<IngForigua> = Prueba del UOWES =
<IngForigua> donde los = = es para encabezados
<IngForigua> = Título de nivel 1 =; == Título de nivel 2 ==; === Título de nivel 3  ===; ==== Título de nivel 4 ====; ===== Título de nivel 5 =====.
<IngForigua> Continuando don nuestra edicion
<IngForigua> Esta es una prueba del UOWES
<IngForigua> en la linea # 3 de la página que estamos editando
<IngForigua> en la linea # 5 de la página que estamos editando
<IngForigua> == Objetivo ==
<IngForigua> que es un Título de nivel 2
<IngForigua> en la linea # 7 de la página que estamos editando
<IngForigua> || <rowbgcolor="#CCFFCC"> Enseñar a los usuarios como crear wikis || Cumplido ||
<IngForigua> en la linea # 9 de la página que estamos editando
<IngForigua> === Proxima charla en ===
<IngForigua> Que corresponde a un Título de nivel 3
<IngForigua> cada = pertence a un nivel
<IngForigua> en la linea # 11 de la página que estamos editando
<IngForigua> [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES|OpenWeekEs]]
<IngForigua> que es para enlaces
<IngForigua> EJ
<IngForigua> [[link"|"nombre del link]]
<IngForigua> para referinos a una subpagina en la wiki seria
<IngForigua> [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua/ManejoWikis/test|test]]
<IngForigua> pero para acortar seria:
<IngForigua> [[/test|test]] ## suponiendo que estamos trabajando en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua/ManejoWikis
<IngForigua> y ambos enlaces nos llevan a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua/ManejoWikis/test
<IngForigua> en la linea # 13 de la página que estamos editando
<IngForigua> '''Por [[ingforigua|IngForigua]]'''
<IngForigua> donde los ''' Negrita '''
<IngForigua> ''cursiva''; '''negrilla'''; '''''negrilla cursiva'''''; ''mezclada '''negrilla''' y cursiva''; ---- línea horizontal.
<IngForigua> quizá alguna imagen
<IngForigua> basta con
<IngForigua> {{url imagen}}
<IngForigua> Quizá una viñeta chvere {*}
<IngForigua> Se demora en guardar
<IngForigua> Bueno en caso de que acebemos nuestra creacion
<IngForigua> solo basta con guardar
<IngForigua> y no olviden un comentario
<IngForigua> quedará algo como
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua/ManejoWikis
<IngForigua> De esta forma creamos nuestra wiki
<IngForigua> Existen mas operadores dentro de cracion de wikis pero con estos podemos editar y crear wikis sin problemas.
<IngForigua> opciones y comandos
<IngForigua> pero con estos nos defendermos por ahora
<IngForigua> Las wikis dentro de los locos es una parte fundamental de la comunidad ya que gracias a esta plataforma se organizan reuniones, eventos, informacion, etc
<IngForigua> el paso a seguir es documentar los que mas podamos mediente esta herramienta, ya sea documentando, planeando eventos, etc
<IngForigua> Muchos teams poseen sus propias wikis
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VenezuelaTeam
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EcuadorTeam
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChileanTeam
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam
<IngForigua> Y mi preferida https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam :P
<IngForigua> El otro tema y ojalá alcance
<IngForigua> es
<IngForigua> La importancia del CoC
<IngForigua> como vimos ayer
<IngForigua> aprendimos a crear llaves OpenPGP
<IngForigua> que son vitales para verificar que realmente firmo yo este código de conducta
<IngForigua> El CoC o el código de conducta, son unas normas basicas de como debemos comportarnos dentro de esta comunidad consta de 6 puntos basicos:
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<IngForigua> ClaseBot: 13 :P
<IngForigua> '''Sea considerado.'''
<IngForigua> '''Sea respetuoso.'''
<IngForigua> '''Sea Colaborador.'''
<IngForigua> '''Cuando tenga desacuerdos.'''
<IngForigua> '''Cuando tenga inseguridad.'''
<IngForigua> '''Renuncie consideradamente.'''
<IngForigua> pueden leerlo a fondo en http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta
<IngForigua> Gracias a nuestras camaradas venezolanas por la traduccion :P
<IngForigua> para firmarlo digitalmente seguimos los siguientes pasos:
<IngForigua> a. Tener llave pública
<IngForigua> b. En nuestro perfil de launchpad ingresar y descargar el texto del CoC
<IngForigua> c. Firmar el CoC con gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<IngForigua> d. Ingresar el texto de UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc generado en https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<IngForigua> De esta forma ya hemos firmado nuestro codigo.
<IngForigua> Hace algunos dias cree una guia grafica
<IngForigua> http://ingforigua.com/content/convirtiendonos-en-miembros-de-ubuntu-colombia
<IngForigua> Como ven es una guia bastate detallada aborda mucho tema hoy visto
<IngForigua> y tambien del tema que dicte ayer
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<IngForigua> bueno unos enlaces para terminar
<IngForigua> http://moinmo.in/
<IngForigua> http://moinmo.in/WikiEngineComparison
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MoinMoin
<IngForigua> La invitacion es de documentar
<IngForigua> Todas las actividades que hagamos en comunidad
<IngForigua> incentivemos el uso de las wikis
<IngForigua> sigamos construyendo conocimiento en comunidad
<IngForigua> Y bueno
<IngForigua> Asi termino
<IngForigua> Doy paso a otro amigo colombiano
<IngForigua> y recuerden si tienen dudas con ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<IngForigua> Gracias y hasta la próxima :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Aprende a traducir Ubuntu al Español usando Launchpad - Instructores: darkhole
<darkhole> Buenas nohes!
<darkhole> Buenas noches!
<darkhole> Mi nombre es julian Alarcon, soy administrador de Ubuntu Colombia
<darkhole> y uno de los traductores oficiales de Ubuntu al Español desde hace más de 2 años
<darkhole> La sesión de esta hora es: Aprende a traducir Ubuntu al Español usando Launchpad
<darkhole> Esta es la agenda de la charla:
<darkhole> 1. Como se realiza la traducción de ubuntu
<darkhole> 2. Traduciendo Ubuntu desde Launchpad
<darkhole> 3. Consejos y recomendaciones
<darkhole> 4. Como pertenecer al equipo oficial de traduccion
<darkhole> 5. Comunicacion con el equipo de traduccion
<darkhole> Listo, empecemos!!
<darkhole> Antes de empezar con el temario, me gustaría que pensaramos en lo importante que es la traducción en nuestro entorno
<darkhole> El idioma puede ser una barrera muy grande, por eso el aportar traduciendo programas/documentacion/ayudas etc es muy importante para poder ayudarle a la gente a disfrutar por igual
<darkhole> Para mi, el traducir Ubuntu me representa un gran aporte a toda la comunidad Ubuntera y a las ersonas que empiezan a conocer Ubuntu.
<darkhole> Bueo, ya solo queda darles la bienvenida de parte del equipo  traductores de Ubuntu al español :)
<darkhole> Y empezamos..
<darkhole> 1. Como se realiza la traducción de Ubuntu
<darkhole> Ubuntu actualmente esta siendo traducido en muchisimos idiomas y la calidad y cantidad de ls mismas es bastante grande gracias a toda la comunidad ubuntera
<darkhole> La traducción de Ubuntu en distintos idiomas se realiza bajo un esquema de equipos, cada equipo se encarga de realizar organizar a la gente para realizar traducciones en cada idioma
<darkhole> En el caso de el idioma Español, el Equipo de Traducción de Ubuntu al Español es quien organiza todos los aportes de traduccion.
<darkhole> Como norma básica y esencial, se ha decidido realizar una traducción única del Español, sin regionalismos y que sea en su máxima expresión neutral
<darkhole> Ese ha sido un gran esfuerzo por parte de todas ls personas en los países en los que se habla Español, esto ayuda a enfocar los esfuerzos y concentrarnos en la calidad.
<darkhole> Básicamente existen 2 tipos de usuarios, los traductores y los colaboradores.
<darkhole> Los traductores son las personas que hacen parte de forma oficial del equipo de traducción.
<darkhole> Estos son los encargados de aprobar o revisar la traduccion de alguna oración.
<darkhole> Los colaboradores, son quienes sin ser parte del equipon de traduccion aportan sus traducciones como sugerencias. estas son las que son revisadas por los traductores y aprobadas o no aceptadas
<darkhole> Si desean más información pueden ir al wiki del equipo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators/
<darkhole> Ahi encontrarán entre otras cosas, la Guía de estilo de la traducción al Español. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators/Estilo
<darkhole> En esta encontrarán las bases para iniciar la traducción de Ubuntu
<darkhole> Así como otros documentos de referencia que pueden ser mu útiles de leer antes de empezar a traducir:
<darkhole> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators#Documentos%20de%20referencia
<darkhole> Bueno, ya terminada la introducción, vamos al siguiente punto
<darkhole> 2. Traduciendo Ubuntu desde Launchpad
<darkhole> Hay algunas cosas que se deben tener en cuenta antes de traducir
<darkhole> Uno: Lo importante es la calidad, no la cantidad.
<darkhole> Como regla, siempre ha imperado la calidad sobre el numero de traducciones hechas, es preferible que un programa no este totalmente traducido a que lo este de forma incorrecta.
<darkhole> Dos: Hace poco (creo que menos de un año) es necesario aceptar que las traducciones que se realicen en Launchpad esten bajo la licencia BSD, esto para que se puedan usar en otros proyectos de distitnas licencias.
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: Cual es el lenguaje en el que las traducciones de Ubuntu son mejores o salen mas rápido?
<darkhole> No entiendo la pregunta...
<darkhole> La traduccion al idioma Español es la segunda más completa de todas, despues de la traducción a Inglés Britanico
<darkhole> Bueno, para traducir Ubuntu en Launchpad es necesario ... tener una cuenta en Launchpad :)
<darkhole> Pueden crearla ingresando al siguiente sitio: https://login.launchpad.net
<darkhole> Ahi hay un vinculo que dice: Create a new account
<darkhole> Si siguen los pasos (son bastante basicos) no habrá lio y ya podran acceder a Launchpad :)
<darkhole> Luego, vamos a la siguiente direccion: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<darkhole> Este es el espacio en Launchpad del desarrollo de Ubuntu, desde aquí se puede reportar errores, realizar preguntas, aportar codigo, y obviamente  traducir :)
<darkhole> En la parte superior hay un vinculo que dice Translations, o si quieren simplemente ingresen a esta direccion: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ClaseBot> IngForigua preguntó: Ubuntu dipone o dispondrá de traductores pagos para idiomas con pocos colabroradores? o que se hace en idiomas poco populares en caso de que no exitan pagos?
<darkhole> Hasta el momento, la traduccion en Ubuntu no es patrocinada. El único recurso para traducir Ubuntu es la comunidad Ubuntera.
<darkhole> En la pagina de traducciones podemos ver todos los idiomas en los que esta siendo traducido Ubuntu, si no ven todos, vayabn al vinculo que dice: View all languages
<darkhole> En esta pagina seleccionamos el idioma Spanish (Español), o podemos entrar directamente al siguiente vinculo: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+lang/es
<darkhole> Esta es la página de traduccion para Maverick, siempre se recomienda traducir la ultima version de Ubuntu, dado que hace un año los desarrolladores de Rosseta (la plataforma de traduccion de Launchpad) proporcionaron una gran herramienta
<darkhole> Traducciones simultaneas!! En otras palabras, si una cadena de texto se traduce en Maverick, y es igual en Lucid o en Karmic, automaticamente se traducirá a estas versiones de Ubuntu!
<darkhole> una vez adentro nos aparecerá un listado de paquetes para traducir, estos son los paquetes que actualmente se pueden traducir por Launchpad.
<darkhole> Vamos a cualquiera de estos, por ejemplo al paquete yasm: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/yasm/+pots/yasm/es/+translate
<darkhole> Nos aparecerán todas las cadenas de texto que pueden ser traducidas. Normalmente se querrá ir a las oraciones que estan aun sin traducir, para esto vamos a seleccionar en la lista desplegable de la izquierda superior: Translating: Untranslated items yluego presionamos el boton "Change"
<darkhole> Deberian dirigirlos a esta página: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/yasm/+pots/yasm/es/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=untranslated
<darkhole> Desde esta pagina podrán visualizar todas las cadenas que estan sin traducir, y aportar sus sugerencias en la traduccion
<ClaseBot> IngForigua preguntó: como se sabe debian usa un bot de traduccion una pagina de platillas y .po, roseta tambien dispone de los .po, es recomendable traducir asi?
<darkhole> Es recomendable traducir a su gusto, personalmente no he visto la necesidad de traducir mediante archivos .po . Aunque es perfectamente posible. La ventaja de Launchpad frente a otras plataformas de traduccion es su facilidad. Por esto me parece mucho mejor Launchpad, ademas que es posibe usar toda la base de datos de traduccion de Launchpad.
<darkhole> Si vemos, hay una seccion en cada oracion que se llama "Suggestions"
<darkhole> Estas sugerencias son demasiado útiles para los traductores. Son sugerencias no necesariamente del mismo programa, sino de otros programas, de todo el abanico de programas que actualmente se estan traduciendo en Launchpad.
<ClaseBot> alucardni preguntó: Las traducciones que hacemos en Ubuntu vía Launchpad, se pasan a upstream?
<darkhole> Eso ahorra mucho tiempo!
<darkhole> En general, las traducciones de Launchpad estan a disposicion de cualquier proyecto, gracias a la licencia BSD, por eso si Mozilla Debian o Red hat quieren hacer uso de las mismas no hay problema.
<darkhole> Existen muchos proyectos que se estan pasando a la plataforma de Launchpad para traducir sus aplicaciones, como InkScape
<darkhole> Con respecto a la colaboracion con Debian, el equipo de traduccion tiene muy buenas relaciones con ellos y hasta nos ayudan traduciendo cosas en Ubuntu asi mismo nosotros les reportamos errores de traduccion y ellos hacen su parte en Debian :)
<ClaseBot> luis_lopez preguntó: en el caso especifico de KDE las traducciones no parecen estar muy sincronizadas... cuantos miembros del equipo de traduccion son traductores en proyectos upstream?
<darkhole> Cabe recordar que NO todos los paquetes de Ubuntu se pueden traducir en Launchpad. Algunos es necesario traducirlos en Debian, por eso la relacion es my buena entre ambos equipos de traductores
<darkhole> Lastimosamente, KDE tiene un estandar de traduccion un poco distinto (aunque se ha ido mejorando Launchpad para soportarlo) y no hay un contacto directo con la gente traducturo de KDE como si lo hay con la gente de GNOME
<darkhole> Bueno, terminando el punto de traducciones, SImplemente escriben su traducciony en la parte inferior derecha encontrarán un boton "Save & Continue", lo presionan, y listo!!! Ya han aportado con Ubuntu en la traduccion al Español!
<darkhole> Es muy sencillo, y cómodo.
<darkhole> no se si alguien tenga alguna pregunta relacionada al tema de realizar y guardar/enviar una traduccion en Ubuntu?
<darkhole> En realidad, como nos dimos cuenta, el proceso de traduccion de Ubuntu es muy sencillo gracias a la gran interfaz de Launchpad, para mi una de las mas utiles herramientas en Launchpad
<ClaseBot> luis_lopez preguntó: darkhole, hablanos un poco del proceso para hacer upload de archivos .po
<darkhole> Con respecto a los archivos .po, en realidad no quiero extenderme mucho, por eso acote esta charla a traduccion sobre Launchpad, pero en general, el proceso es simple:
<darkhole> Se descarga un archivo .po Se puede realizar con el vinculo "Download translation" en la parte superior izquierda de la pagina de traduccion de cualquier paque.
<darkhole> Desde la pagina que aparece, se puede seleccionar el formato .po o .mo (el .mo es binario, así que no nos sirve para traducir). Y Luego preinan el boton Request Download.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<darkhole> Esto les enviará un vinculo a su correo desde el cual pueden realizar la descarga del archivo
<darkhole> Luego usar algun programa que para traducirlo y finalmente subir el archivo usando el vinculo "Upload translation" ysiguien los pasos.
<darkhole> Para ser sincero nunca he usado este metodo de traduccion en Launchpad
<darkhole> 3. Consejos y recomendaciones
<darkhole> Por favor, siempre tener cuidado con las puntuaciones, muchas veces por un simple punto no se aprueba una traduccion
<darkhole> Recomendable visitar la pagina de los ultimos paquetes disponibles para traducir, dado que la comunidad de habla hispana ha hecho una gran labor y no hay muchos pauqtes disponibles para traducir
<darkhole> Consultar un diccionario, http://www.rae.es/rae.html es l diccionario de la RAE
<darkhole> http://www.wordreference.com/es/index.htm es como una wikipedia de traducciones, muy buena
<darkhole> Por favor, traducir en el contexto de la aplicacion.
<darkhole> 4. Como pertenecer al equipo oficial de traduccion
<darkhole> No me puedo extender mucho, pero les recomiendo revisar este vinculo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators#C%C3%B3mo%20entrar%20a%20formar%20parte%20del%20equipo
<darkhole> Ahi encuentran todos los requisitos para ser un miembro oficial del equipo de traductores.
<darkhole> Lo básico:
<darkhole> - Tener una cuenta en Launchpad
<darkhole> - Haber firmado el Codigo de Conducta de Ubuntu
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<darkhole> - Traducir con calidad siguiendo la guia de estilo
<darkhole> - Suscribirse a la lista de correos del equipo de traduccion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es-l10n
<darkhole> Aprovecho y uno este requisito con el 5º punto
<darkhole> 5. Comunicacion con el equipo de traduccion
<darkhole> A través de esta lista de correo nos pueden enviar las sugerencias, dudas comentarios sobre las traducciones en ubuntu.
<darkhole> - Y tener un minimo de traducciones
<darkhole> Esos son los requisitos... Bueno, espero haya sido una charla productiva y espero ver las traducciones de muchos de uds!
<darkhole> Por cierto, no se preocupen si no encuentran paquetes para traducir, aquí hay muchas cosas aún necesitan trabajo en la traduccion, no solo los paquetes sino documentacion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators#Plantillas%20interesantes%20para%20traducir
<darkhole> Bueno, buenas noches a todos, ha sido un placer compartir con uds!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Montando nuestro primer sitio web con Software Libre - Instructores: hollman
<hollman> o/ buenas noches
<hollman> bueno, buenas noches
<hollman> para quienes no me conozcan soy Hollman Enciso
<hollman> administrador Ubuntu Colombia
<hollman> y hoy les voy a dar una corta charla de como montar nuestro primer sitio web con software libre
<hollman> un sitio web Básico
<hollman> empezaremos desde las definiciones y herramientas para poder llegar a tener el sitio arriba
<hollman> habia preparado unos slides por que pensé que ibamos con lernid
<hollman> igual se las comparto para que sigan slide a slide
<hollman> yo les aviso cuando pasar a la siguiente ;)
<hollman> http://www.slideshare.net/hollmanenciso/nuestro-primer-sitio-web-con-software-libre
<hollman> bueno, vamos a montar nuestro sitio web
<hollman> con Drupal
<hollman> ya mas adelante hablamos un poco de este tal Drupal
<hollman> vamos al slide 2
<hollman> LAMP
<hollman> no les voy a decir, jejeje, ya pegue la definición de la wikipedia :P
<hollman> Linux
<hollman> Apache
<hollman> Mysql y
<hollman> PHP en este caso
<hollman> cuando contamos con estos 3 paquetes contamos con un servidor web
<hollman> para instalarlo en nuestros Ubuntus
<hollman> hay varias formas de hacerlo
<hollman> pues estos paquetes estan en los repositorios
<hollman> ya mas adelante les digo como les recomiendo YO instalarlos
<hollman> no nos adelantemos ;)
<hollman> vamos al slide 3
<hollman> Drupal
<hollman> Drupal es un CMS (Content manager System )
<hollman> o administrador de contenidos
<hollman> **sistema de gestion de contenidos
<hollman> hay muchos CMS's disponibles
<hollman> tal vez hayan escuchado drupal, Joomla, Wordpress etc
<hollman> etc
<hollman> son muchisimos
<hollman> yo les voy a enseñar a instalar Drupal, pues es con el que trabajo
<hollman> pero cabe aclarar que muchos de estos CMS's se instalan de forma muyy similar
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: cual es el mejor de todos los cms's?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, eso es como preguntar que es mejor Debian o Ubuntu ;)
<hollman> mas conocido como la guerra de distros
<hollman> pero igual hay unos premios/votaciones
<hollman> donde se destacan las mejores características de los CMS's
<hollman> Drupal a ganado varias
<hollman> pero no todas, como todo, nada es perfecto :P
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ahora le pego una buscada a este portal que le comento
<hollman> Drupal tambien es SL
<hollman> :D
<hollman> bueno, sigamos al siguiente slide
<hollman> PHPMyadmin
<hollman> en sí es un manejador / administrador de bd's mysql
<hollman> este ultimo lo vamos a utilizar
<hollman> lo voy a enseñar a instalar
<hollman> NO es necesario para montar nuestro sitio web
<hollman> pero para quienes no la llevan bien con la consola les va a facilitar las cosas
<hollman> ademas de crear, eliminar BD's,nos permite modificar
<hollman> jugar con la BD ;)
<hollman> esto ya un poco mas avanzado cuando programamos (quien lo haga) puede desde drupal interactuar con la BD
<hollman> BD == base de datos
<hollman> a este punto alguna pregunta ?
<hollman> vamos a seguir con la instalación ..
<hollman> espero medio min por si hay preguntas ...
<ClaseBot> IngForigua preguntó: Hay alternativas a phpmyadmin ?
<hollman> IngForigua, me ha corchado, realmente no conozco, solo he escuchado phpmyadmin y solo he trabajado con esta
<hollman> google me arroja chive :P
<hollman> pero bueno
<hollman> si hay :P
<hollman> solo que no las he trabajado
<hollman> ok, sigamos si no hay mas ?'s
<hollman> vamos al slide 5
<hollman> vamos a instalar primero nnuestro servidor web
<hollman> y lo vamos a dejar corriendo
<hollman> para luego poder montar nuestro CMS (Drupal)
<hollman> como les decia, el servidor web en este caso va a ser apache
<hollman> hay más, para quien quiera profundizar
<hollman> en Ubuntu podemos instalar LAMP desde synaptic
<hollman> APT
<hollman> o mas facilmente y como yo lo recomiendo es por medio de tasksel
<hollman> entonces, vamos a una consola
<hollman> terminal
<hollman> y ejecutamos el comando: sudo tasksel
<hollman> nos va a desplegar algo como lo que vemos en el slide 5 de la presentación
<hollman> nos desplazamos con las flechas de nuestro teclado
<hollman> seleccionamos con barra espaciadora
<hollman> cuando pone * es que está seleccionado
<hollman> y nos movemos entre los menus con TAB
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: no me sale eso???
<hollman> entonces. vamos seleccionar LAMP y damos en aceptar
<hollman> SergioMeneses, seguro lo escribiste mal
<hollman> revisa bien
<hollman> tasksel
<hollman> SergioMeneses, listo ?
<hollman> ok, SergioMeneses va a instalar por synaptic
<hollman> muy raro, posiblemente no tenemos tasksel en lubuntu
<hollman> a lo qeu damos en aceptar va a empezar a descaragar los paquetes
<hollman> apache2
<hollman> php5
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: en synaptic existe la opción de un "meta paquete" que instale todo?
<hollman> mysql-server-5.0
<hollman> SergioMeneses, nop
<hollman> **mysql-server-5.1
<hollman> en este proceso nos va a preguntar el password para mysql
<hollman> ingresamos una
<hollman> no olvidarla ;)
<hollman> el usuario por omision es root
<hollman> mas adelante podemos crear usuarios y asignar bases de datos
<hollman> pero eso no lo vamos a explicar ahora
<hollman> a lo que terminemos este proceso, vamos a instalar el phpmyadmin
<hollman> en la misma consola/terminal ejecutamos el comando sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<hollman> o si quieren de forma mas bonita
<hollman> en synaptic buscamos este paquete
<hollman> o en el centro de software ubuntu
<hollman> como les guste :P
<hollman> voy a esperar un poco ya que me dicen que no han terminado de instalar ....
<hollman> un min ...
<hollman> seguimos :P
<hollman> vamos al slide 7
<hollman> al terminar este proceso ya tenemos nuestro servidor web
<hollman> como lo comprobamos ?
<hollman> ingresando a el navegador web preferido firefox/chrome/opera el que sea
<hollman> y la ruta es http://localhost
<hollman> debe salir
<hollman> It Works
<hollman> ahora vamos a instalar drupal
<hollman> pero para eso debemos crear la base de datos
<hollman> ingresamos a http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<hollman> hacemos log in
<hollman> login
<hollman> y lo primero qeu vemos es una opcion para ingresar un nombre para nuestra base de datos
<hollman> ingresemos un nombre
<hollman> puede ser drupal
<hollman> y crear
<hollman> listo
<hollman> ahora vamos a descargar nuestro cms drupal
<hollman> lo podemos descargar desde el sitio oficial
<hollman> drupal.org
<hollman> ayer hice la presentación
<hollman> entonces el link que sale en el slide 9 esta ok
<hollman> el drupal debe estár en la raiz del servidor web
<hollman> que por omisión es /var/www/
<hollman> eso en este caso que es drupal
<hollman> en otras distros puede cambiar
<hollman> nuestro usuario del sistema no tiene permisos para trabajar en /var/www/ entonces debemos hacerlo como root
<hollman> podemos hacerlo por modo grafico
<hollman> ejecutando en consola sudo nautilus
<hollman> pero nos demoramos mas
<hollman> mas bien en consola vamos a
<hollman> cd /var/www/
<hollman> luego el comando
<hollman> sudo wget http://ftp.drupal.org/files/projects/drupal-6.19.tar.gz
<hollman> con este comando descargamos drupal
<hollman> que al día de hhoy esta en la versión 6.19
<hollman> esto nos descarga un comprimido en tar.gz
<hollman> para descomprimirlo ejecutamos en la consola
<hollman> sudo tar -xvzf drupal-6.19.tar.gz
<hollman> este comando nos descomprime el archivo y nos muestra como lo hace :P
<hollman> una vez descomprimido renombramos el directorio para que quede mas amigable
<hollman> ejecutamos en la consola
<hollman> sudo mv drupal-6.19 drupal
<hollman> por omisión drupal requiere hacer unos cambios antes de entrar a instalar
<hollman> entramos al directorio donde se encuentran estos archivos
<hollman> en la consola ejecutamos
<hollman> cd /var/www/drupal/sites/default
<hollman> y ahí creamos el directorio files
<hollman> que es donde drupal va a almacenar algunos archivos
<hollman> por ejemplo los que subamos com adjuntos
<hollman> lo creamos ejecutando en consola
<hollman> sudo mkdir files
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: al escribir en el navegador http://localhost/phpmyadmin me muestra el siguiente error Oops! This link appears to be broken.
<hollman> ahora le damos permisos
<hollman> en consola
<hollman> sudo chmod 777 files
<hollman> SergioMeneses, su pc esta poseido :P
<hollman> SergioMeneses, si instalo phpmyadmin ?
<hollman> sigamos
<hollman> ahora en ese mismo directorio donde estamos ubicados hay un archivo de configuración
<hollman> se llama default.settings.php
<hollman> sacamos una copia que se llame settings.php
<hollman> en consola:
<hollman> sudo mv default.settings.php settings.php
<hollman> y tambien le damos permisos a este archivo mientras realizamos la instalación
<hollman> sudo chmod 777 settings.php
<hollman> ok ahora si vamos a instalar drupal
<hollman> estabamos en los pasos previos para poder hacer la instalación
<hollman> entramos al navegador web
<hollman> http://localhost/drupal
<hollman> voy a acelelrar un poco por que se me va a acabar el tiempo ...
<hollman> una vez ingresemos
<hollman> lo primero que nos pregunta drupal es el idioma
<hollman> por omisión es ingles
<hollman> pero se peude instalar en muuuchos idiomas
<hollman> http://localize.drupal.org/
<hollman> acá encontramos los idiomas disponibles
<hollman> seleccionamos ingles por que es el único que tenemos en este momento y siguiente
<hollman> el segundo paso son los datos de la bd
<hollman> ingresamos el usuario, el password y el nombre de la base de datos que crearon anteriormente en el phpmyadmin
<hollman> y siguiente
<hollman> al dar siguiente drupal va a instalar
<hollman> al terminar nos saca una alerta
<hollman> que quitemos los permisos de el archivo de configuración settings.php
<hollman> esto por cuestiones de seguridad
<hollman> vamos nuevamente a la consola y ejecutamos
<hollman> sudo chmod 644 settings.php
<hollman> listo
<hollman> listo
<hollman> ingresamos los datos de nuestro sitio web
<hollman> el nombre, el usuario del admin
<hollman> el correo etc ....
<hollman> ya tenemos nuestro sitio web con drupal
<hollman> preguntas a este punto ?
<hollman> parece que o los deje muy confundidos o expongo tan bien que todo va claro :P
<hollman> o que los dormí :P
<hollman> bueno, sigo
<hollman> drupal consta de nodos
<hollman> que son "paginas"
<hollman> themes qeu son las apariencias
<hollman> y modulos
<hollman> que son funcionalidades extras que lepodemos dar a drupal
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<hollman> como por ejemplo los add-ons de firefox
<hollman> para instalar un modulo, debemos descargar y descomprimir el contenido en la ruta dentro de drupal /drupal/modules
<hollman> y los poedemos descargar de http://drupal.org/project/Modules
<hollman> los themes igualmente, dentro de la ruta /drupal/themes
<hollman> y se descargan de http://drupal.org/project/Themes
<hollman> una vez en drupal, tenemos un panel de administracion
<hollman> donde podemos administrar todas y cada una de las funciones de drupal como usuarios, permisos, roles, modulos, themes, etc
<hollman> bueno, por tiempo quedamos acá
<hollman> no alcanzo a explicarles como administrar el drupal
<hollman> pero ya ahí tenemos el sitio web disponible
<hollman> solo es cuestion de entrar a jugar y en poco tiempo seremos todos unos webmasters ;)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<hollman> termino, creo que un segundo UOWES hablare de adminitrar drupal
<hollman> preguntas ?
<hollman> bueno
<hollman> muchas gracias
<hollman> eso fue todo
<hollman> buena noche
<ClaseBot> Morell preguntó: drupal me pregunta el nombre de la base de datos y el username
<hollman> Morell, el nombre fue el que le dimos cuando entramos en phpmyadmin
<hollman> el usuario fue el que ingresamos al instalar LAMP
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos ha sido todo por hoy...
<SergioMeneses> los esperamos mañana en la cuarta jornada de la ouwes
<SergioMeneses> consulten el calendario https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<chrisyagami> hooolaaaaaa.... enfermera suiza *O*
<chrisyagami> O.o'...
<openweek6> ?
<chrisyagami> hola gente O_O'
<chrisyagami> oigan las clases deberian empezar ?!
<alucardni> Hola a todos
<alucardni> vamos empezar dentro de 10 minutos aproximadamente
<hask> Hola!
<fitoria> Random Fortune: How do I type "for i in *.dvi do xdvi $i done" in a GUI? 	-- Discussion in comp.os.linux.misc on the intuitiveness of interfaces
<alucardni> solo quiero recordarles que pueden visitar los logs de los días anteriores
<alucardni> en la wiki del evento ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekMaverickLog
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Ubuntu en la Oficina: Creando formularios editables en OOo - Instructores: hask
<leogg> Buenas comunidad! Bienvenidos al día 4 del Ubuntu Open Week en español!
<leogg> Vamos a iniciar con una charla de hask de la comunidad Ubuntu Nicaragua
<leogg> Adelante hask !
<hask> Buenos días/tardes/noches a todos :-)
<hask> Mi nombre es Gema Jiménez Cantarero
<hask> (http://launchpad.net/~hask)
<hask> Soy miembro de la comunidad de Ubuntu de Nicaragua desde hace 14 meses aproximadamente
<hask> esta es mi primera participación oficial como ponente en un evento de software libre
<hask> así que,
<hask> como podrán suponer, estoy sumamente emocionada por estar compartiendo con ustedes esta charla :-)
<hask> El día de hoy vamos a ver cómo crear formularios editables utilizando la suite de ofimática OpenOffice.org Writer
<hask> El propósito de esta charla no es darles detalles muy técnicos sobre cómo hacer estos formularios,
<hask> ya que ni yo soy muy ducha en ese tipo de temas,
<hask> Mi objetivo es darles a conocer los pasos básicos
<hask> para crear formularios que luego puedan ser guardados
<hask> en un formato de archivo editable (léase .odt) o en formato PDF, o incluso
<hask> como plantillas que podamos estar utilizando día a día
<hask> Primero, ¿para qué son útiles los formularios?
<hask> Quizá algunos pensamos, ¿para qué un formulario en writer si existen servicios en la web
<hask> como google docs
<hask> que son mucho más fáciles de utilizar y distribuir?
<hask> Pues bien, en la oficina trabajamos con documentos que usualmente requieren  modificaciones
<hask> quizá muy pocas,
<hask> Algunos de estos documentos sólo requieren cambios en los mismos datos
<hask> por ejemplo: nombre, fecha de elaboración, costos, etc.
<hask> Estos pequeños cambios en documentos
<hask> usualmente los hacemos al elaborar una cotización o proforma,
<hask>  una solicitud de compras, un reporte de gastos, un cuestionario, etc.
<hask> y generalmente estamos cambiando los mismos campos una y otra vez
<hask> En estos casos, los formularios se convierten en una herramienta útil para crear documentos que permitan al usuario editar
<hask> solamente la información que se requiere que edite.
<hask> Los formularios también son útiles para permitir que un usuario ingrese información en una base de datos
<hask> ya que permiten enlaces que pueden realizarse a través de consultas SQL.
<hask> También, podemos asignar macros a los campos del formulario que queremos que tengan funciones especiales.
<hask> En mi experienca personal, he encontrado que los formularios en writer son de gran utilidad para el manejo de documentos internos,
<hask> al hacer un checklist, al levantar un inventario, etc.
<hask> También me han ayudado al agilizar el trabajo con algunos documentos que parten del mismo contenido,
<hask> por ejemplo al hacer una tabla de costos,
<hask> una solicitud de compras
<hask> una cotización, etcétera.
<ClaseBot> obed preguntó: y pueden con mysql? digo n.n
<hask> creo que sí se puede, pero yo no lo he intentado
<hask> :P
<hask> En esos casos particulares, donde trabajamos con el mismo tipo de documento,
<hask> una buena solución ha sido crear el formulario con los datos fijos y guardarlo como plantilla.
<hask> ¿Por qué los formularios pueden ayudarme a agilizar mi trabajo?
<hask> Simple y sencillamente es porque una vez que lo creé
<hask>  no tengo que estarme preocupando después por el formato del documento :P
<hask> (por lo incómodo que es el hacer una modificación pequeña y perder el orden que se llevaba en el documento)
<hask> Ahora, hablando de las funciones básicas
<hask> para crear formularios en Writer, disponemos de una serie de controles que podemos incorporar con facilidad
<hask> Primeramente, debemos habilitar las barras de Diseño de Formularios
<hask> acá un screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/view/UBt2WQ.html
<hask> también habilitamos la barra Campos de Control de Formularios
<hask> http://imagebin.ca/view/sAG7HtR.html
<hask> Ésta última, la barra de campos de control
<hask> es donde se encuentran todos los controles que podemos agregar a nuestro documento.
<hask> La barra Diseño de Formularios contiene opciones de "formato" de los controles,
<hask> tales como alineación, anclaje, posición y tamaño,
<hask> campos de control, secuencia de activación, entre otros.
<hask> La barra de diseño también puede ser llamada/activada desde la barra de control de formularios.
<hask> Ahora bien, del primer control del que les comentaré es el botón de Modo Diseño
<hask> El Modo Diseño nos permite ir probando los cambios que hacemos en el documento.
<hask> Cuando desactivamos este modo, podemos hacer pruebas de los controles que hemos puesto en el documento
<hask> así, podemos ingresar datos en los campos de texto, seleccionar botones de opción y cuadros de selección,
<hask> Una vez que activamos nuevamente el modo de diseño,
<hask> podremos modificar las propiedades de los controles agregados
<hask> En Writer tenemos una amplia variedad de controles disponibles para la creación de nuestros formularios.
<hask> A continuación les comentaré de los más básicos:
<hask> Campo de Texto: el más básico, podemos utilizarlo para ingresar datos sin formatos.
<hask> En mi caso sólo lo utilizo para información general como el nombre de un cliente que pide una cotización,
<hask> comentarios adicionales a una pregunta, etc.
<hask> Unida al campo de texto, podemos agregar una etiqueta y enlazarla a través de las propiedades del campo de texto.
<hask> Acá pueden ver las propiedades de un campo de texto: http://imagebin.ca/view/uYRLwAM.html ;)
<hask> Luego, tenemos las casillas de verificación,
<hask> las cuales no requieren mucha configuración de nuestra parte
<hask> Hay que recordar que estas casillas nos permiten la selección de más de una opción en la misma pregunta,
<hask> así que es conveniente utilizarlas sólo cuando se tienen opciones múltiples.
<hask> Estas casillas cuentan con su etiqueta, no es necesario enlazarla con una externa.
<hask> Otro screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/view/9Emz1550.html
<hask> Otro control que podemos utilizar es el Botón de Opción.
<hask> Este sólo permitirá escoger una opción del mismo grupo.
<hask> Algo que quiero hacer notar es que para que un grupo de botones de este tipo funcione correctamente
<hask> debemos darle el mismo nombre a cada botón en las propiedades.
<hask> (lo digo porque a mí me pasó en el primer formulario que hice -.-)
<hask> Screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/view/Npo4F9.html
<hask> En la imagen que les muestro, pueden ver que en la tercera pregunta hay 4 botones de opción.
<hask> Estos 4 botones deben llevar el mismo nombre, en el ejemplo es "Edad" para que funcionen
<hask> y no permitan que escojamos más de uno en la misma pregunta.
<hask> Por otro lado, tenemos campos preformateados, como el de fecha, hora, moneda, entre otros.
<hask> este es un ejemplo de un campo de fecha: http://imagebin.ca/view/ixulwR2.html
<hask> podemos crear listas, cuandros combinados, o campos de edición de imágenes...
<hask> Writer tiene más controles disponibles, sin embargo debido al tiempo no los abordaremos. :(
<hask> Acá pueden ver una referencia de los controles de los que dispone Writer: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/37087
<hask> Para crear un formulario sencillo dentro de un documento
<hask> primero debemos activar el Modo Diseño que les había comentado anteriormente.
<hask> Insertamos los controles dando click en el ícono del control que queremos en la barra de de controles
<hask> y luego lo ubicamos en el lugar del documento donde queremos que vaya.
<hask> Es bueno hacer notar que una vez que seleccionamos un tipo de control,
<hask> éste queda activo por lo que podemos seguir agregando más del mismo tipo
<hask> sin necesidad de clickear cada vez en el ícono del control.
<hask> Una vez que insertamos los controles, debemos configurar su apariencia y comportamiento.
<hask> Para esto podemos dar click derecho en el control seleccionado y posicionarnos en Campo de Control.
<hask> Se nos desplegará un menú de propiedades, como el que les había presentado anteriormente
<hask> http://imagebin.ca/view/uYRLwAM.html
<hask> En este menú podemos editar el aspecto del control, las etiquetas, nombre, y el comportamiento
<hask> por ejemplo qué hará el botón de opción una vez que sea seleccionado o qué campo se activará en dependencia de la respuesta en otro.
<hask> En la parte del Comportamiento
<hask> esto requiere el uso de macros
<hask> OpenOffice cuenta con una buena cantidad de macros disponibles para utilizar en nuestros formularios
<hask> También, según lo que he leido (porque aún no pruebo), podemos ingresar scripts para hacer funcionar algunos botones
<hask> como les decía al inicio, el objetivo de esta charla es ver las funciones básicas para crear formularios
<hask> Este proceso de agregar y configurar lo vamos repitiendo por cada control que agreguemos.
<hask> Al final, cuando ya tenemos listo nuestro documento, tenemos la opción de guardarlo como un archivo PDF
<hask> la mayoría de controles permanecen editables, este caso por si queremos hacer un documento para llenar e imprimir
<hask> Si queremos algo para guardar, lo más conveniente es convertir el documento en una plantilla de openoffice
<hask> Acá tengo un ejemplo del primer formulario que realicé:
<hask> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/UOWES/Ficha%20organizaciones%20%281%29.ott?w=b422540c&dl=1
<hask> cuando lo revisen
<hask> podrán ver que aún hay algunos errores :P
<hask> en lo personal, tuve bastantes problemas para hacer funcionar el botón de opción en cada pregunta del cuestionario
<hask> Lo que quiero decir es que este tipo de cosas se van aprendiendo con la práctica.
<hask> Este otro: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/UOWES/Cuestionario%20Curso%20%281%29.ott?w=fb44f8d4&dl=1
<hask> es un ejemplo que hice para hoy
<hask> ahí podrán ver un campo de fecha
<hask> para finalizar, les dejo algunos enlaces donde pueden leer más sobre la creación de formularios en OOo
<hask> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/BASIC_Guide/Working_With_Forms
<hask> Este es un pdf bastante completo: http://documentation.openoffice.org/manuals/oooauthors2/0215WG-UsingFormsInWriter.pdf
<hask> y bueno, la principal ayuda que es la que podemos encontrar en el mismo OpenOffice ;)
<hask> Edward_Elric:   probemos con este enlace http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6628816/Cuestionario%20Curso.ott
<hask> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6628816/Ficha%20para%20organizaciones-redes%20de%20mujeres-feministas.odt
<hask> Creo que eso es todo, hubiera querido abarcar más y traerles presentaciones pero tuve poco tiempo para trabajar en ello
<hask> aún así, espero que esta charla les haya servido :)
<ClaseBot> Edward_Elric preguntó: Es mejor utilizar openoffice o libreoffice para realizar documentos ?
<hask> Edward_Elric: al momento no he probado libreoffice
<hask> pero entiendo que es lo mismo,
<hask> Ahora, para realizar documentos y estos formularios creo que podemos utilizar cualquier procesador de textos
<hask> pero al momento Writer es el más "usable"
<hask> Como ejemplo, el ejemplo de formulario de organizaciones que les puse
<hask> es uno que hice para un cliente, que lo pedía en openoffice y en el procesador privativo
<hask> Obviamente el procesador privativo fue un dolor de cabeza, mientras que en OpenOffice es proceso es mucho más rápido
<hask> Bueno, eso es todo por el momento
<hask> ¿tienen alguna pregunta adicional?
<ClaseBot> chrisyagami preguntó: emm... esta prohibido decir MS WORD ?!
<hask> chrisyagami: Jejeje, la verdad no estoy segura. Esta es mi primera vez en el OpenWeek. En lo personal prefiero no decirlo
<hask> pero es más una cuestión de criterio personal ;)
<alucardni> Muchas gracias hask, muy interesante tu charla :)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<hask> Gracias alucardni, gracias a todos por estar acá :)
<alucardni> ya que terminamos temprano y si no hay preguntas, tomemos un receso antes de la siguiente charla
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Shapado: sitio colaborativo de preguntas y respuestas - Instructores: kuadrox
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Shapado: sitio colaborativo de preguntas y respuestas - Instructores: krawek
<krawek> buenas noches
<krawek> esta noche les voy a hablar sobre shapado
<krawek> mi nombre es David Cuadrado y soy uno de los desarrolladores principales de shapado
<krawek> lo primero es agradecer a la gente de ubuntu-co por la invitacion. en especial a Sergio Meneses y Diego Forigua.
<krawek> pueden seguir la presentacion aqui: http://goo.gl/4fp0
<krawek> que es shapado? ...
<krawek> Shapado es una _plataforma_ web que permite la creación de sitios de preguntas y respuestas
<krawek> estos sitios tienen su propia configuracion y se pueden aislar de los otros sitios creados en shapado
<krawek> shapado tambien tiene la posibilidad de deshabilitar los sitios y funcionar como una _aplicacion_ de preguntas y respuesta. (si lo instalan localmente)
<krawek> notese la diferencia entre plataforma(varios sitios) y aplicacion(un solo sitio)
<krawek> -- slide 3
<krawek> Un "sitio de preguntas y respuestas" permite a sus usuarios hacer y contestar preguntas de manera ordenada, un ejemplo de este tipo de sitios es yahoo.answers o la seccion de Q&A de launchpad.
<krawek> para un ser humano hay 2 formas basicas de aprender: imitar o preguntar.
<krawek> cuando somos niños hacemos eso muy frecuentemente
<krawek> de esa manera empezamos a formar nuestra base de conocimiento
<krawek> los sitios de preguntas y respuestas permiten a las comunidades que los componen crear una base de conocimientos alrededor de un tema de interes mutuo.
<krawek> recuerda que compartir el conocimiento es el primer paso hacia la comunidad
<krawek> "Collecting data is only the first step toward wisdom but sharing data is the first step toward community" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrCsq2yPjfU :P
<krawek> Para quienes participamos activamente en el soporte de alguna ditribución(IRC,Listas de correo,Foros) es comun observar que hay preguntas que se repiten una y otra vez, shapado ayuda a solucionar este problema
<krawek> (slide 5)
<krawek> uso de shapado
<krawek> para empezar a usar shapado solo vayan a http://ubuntu.shapado.com/users/login y seleccionen el proveedor de cuenta que mas usen o mas les guste (tu cuenta gmail, tu cuenta en launchpad, tu cuenta yahoo, twitter, facebook, etc..)
<krawek> para la proxima version, shapado v4 planeamos ofrecer mas proveedores de cuenta, incluyendo a identi.ca (esto ya esta implementado)
<krawek> launchpad si esta soportado actualmente
<krawek> despues de ahi el sistema te redirecciona a la pagina que estabas viendo anteriormente o a la lista de preguntas
<krawek> espero que todos vayan bien hasta aqui :)
<krawek> (slide 6: componentes de shapado)
<krawek> shapado tiene 3 "componentes" principales: las preguntas, las respuestas y los comentarios.
<krawek> a diferencia de un foro o lista de correo, shapado solo sirve para hacer preguntas y obtener respuestas.
<krawek> no nos interesan las discusiones infinitas, solo nos interesa obtener respuestas.
<krawek> los comentarios sirven para pedir explicación sobre una respuesta o pregunta, pero _nunca_ deben usarse para contestar las preguntas principales.
<krawek> en el slide el verde es la pregunta
<krawek> luego se hace un comentario preguntando de que tipo y luego una respuesta
<krawek> todas las preguntas tienen un idioma para que sea facil filtrarlas
<krawek> como usuario puedes elegir que idiomas conoces en la pagina de configuracion
<krawek> y solo se listaran las preguntas en los idiomas que elijas en la pagina principal
<krawek> Existen muchos idiomas y la muchas personas que solo conocen su idioma nativo
<krawek> o personas bilingues, es raro encontrar una persona que hable 3 o mas idiomas
<krawek> shapado tiene en cuenta esta caracteristica de la humanidad
<krawek> además de ofrecer una interfaz grafica en distintos idiomas, shapado permite a sus usuarios escoger que idiomas conoce para solo mostrarle las preguntas en estos idiomas
<krawek> por defecto, shapado autodetecta el idioma del usuario
<krawek> eso fueron los slides 7 y 8
<krawek> slide 9: reputacion/karma
<krawek> hay alguna pregunta hasta ahora?
<krawek> ok sigo :)
<krawek> la reputacion en shapado se modifica dependiendo de la actividad del usuario,
<krawek> otros usuarios pueden darte votos para subir tu reputacion. cada respuesta o pregunta sube tu reputacion.
<krawek> todos los aportes aumentan tu reputacion
<krawek> el modelo esta previsto para que a medida que vayas ganando reputacion puedas hacer mas cosas dentro del sistema
<krawek> al final y como premio maximo el sistema te da acceso a todas acciones de moderador en el sitio.
<krawek> en shapado la comunidad administra el sitio.
<krawek> (slide 10: wiki)
<krawek> shapado es un _wiki_ de preguntas y respuestas
<krawek> cada cambio que haces queda registrado y se puede revertir
<krawek> o simplemente ver la diferencia entre versiones
<krawek> algo importante de shapado es que otros usuarios pueden modificar tus preguntas y/o respuestas para mejorarlas
<ClaseBot> IngForigua preguntó: launchpad funciona con karma pero este "exipira" en shapado este expira ?
<krawek> en la implementacion actual el karma no expira. aunque estamos pensando en disminuirlo un poco dependiendo de los dias de inactividad
<krawek> les recuerdo que pueden hacer sus preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<krawek> slide 11:los votos
<krawek> como ya lo dije, un sitio en shapado es manejado por la comunidad
<krawek> los usuarios usan los votos como medio de control o para agradecer a las personas que hacen las preguntas o responden.
<krawek> los votos son una parte importante del modelo porque ayudan a controlar.
<krawek> cada voto positivo que recibas incrementa tu reputacion.
<krawek> slide 12: etiquetas
<krawek> otra parte importante de shapado son las etiquetas (tags), mediante ellas podemos organizar las preguntas y acceder rapidamente a la informacion
<krawek> por ejemplo encontrar todas las preguntas etiquetadas como "ubuntu" y "books" seria tan simple como: http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/tags/ubuntu+books
<ClaseBot> di3gopa preguntó: shapado es muy parecido a stackoverflow, fue construido desde cero, o esta basado en otro software?
<krawek> es responsabilidad de la comunidad mantener una buena estructura de tags mediante el re-etiquetamiento constante. (en el grupo de ubuntu hace falta un poco este trabajo )
<krawek> shapado esta inspirado en stackoverflow y fue escrito desde 0
<krawek> slide 13: insignias
<krawek> las insignias (o badges en ingles) son premios que el usuario gana a medida que hace actividades en el sistema.
<krawek> estan relacionadas con la reputacion pero no de forma directa.
<krawek> por ejemplo, puedes ganar insignias por llenar todos los campos de tu perfil. puedes ganar insignias por hacer comentarios o cuando tu pregunta recibe muchas visitas.
<krawek> cuando recibes muchos votos tambien, etc..
<krawek> puedes ver la lista completa de insignias aqui: http://ubuntu.shapado.com/badges
<ClaseBot> carloskispe preguntó: como se integran facebook y twitter? Solo es para el login o tiene mas interacciones? Y identi.ca?
<krawek> el soporte para identi.ca esta en camino. ya casi esta listo
<krawek> la integracion con facebook es solo para preguntas por ahora
<krawek> err, solo para loguearse
<krawek> con twitter te puedes autenticar pero tambien puedes preguntar desde twitter si el sitio esta configurado para hacerlo
<krawek> estamos planeando mejor integracion con todas estas redes sociales para shapado4
<krawek> slide 14: expertos
<ClaseBot> obelich1 preguntó: shapado se puede descargar e instalarse en algun servidor algo tipo wiki o solo tiene el servicio en la web ?
<krawek> shapado es totalmente libre/opensource. puedes descargarlo e instalarlo en tu servidor si quieres.
<krawek> otra pregunta?
<krawek> sigo
<krawek> slide 14: En toda comunidad siempre hay usuarios expertos.
<ClaseBot> carloskispe preguntó: tiene una API shapado? si tiene, es readonly o tambien permite crear preguntas y contestar? asi para integrar con gwibber
<krawek> Shapado tiene un sistema que permite detectar a los usuarios expertos y contactarlos directamente para que ayuden a resolver alguna pregunta.
<krawek> para detectar a los usuarios expertos se tiene en cuenta la reputacion, las preguntas contestadas, las etiquetas y los badges.
<krawek> --- shapado si tiene API json. no es publica totalmente (porque le hace falta documentacion). puedes crear preguntas y contestar usando una api key
<krawek> sino, es readonly
<krawek> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/memijhalhgmhogggefheaklhdkagjcdh?hl=en esta extension usa la api de shapado, por ejemplo
<krawek> slide 15: objetivo
<krawek> esta parte es importante
<krawek> un sitio en shapado serviria para grupos de estudio, comunidades de usuarios(como ubuntu), empresas, etc..
<krawek> en todos estos escenarios siempre se necesitan generar bases de conocimiento solidas que ayuden al grupo a crecer
<krawek> estas son algunas de las ventajas que shapado les puede ofrecer:
<krawek> - traducido a mas de 25 idiomas. se pueden filtrar preguntas por idioma
<krawek> - las _preguntas_, aunque especificas, estan _abiertas_ a todo el mundo (si el grupo es publico)
<krawek> - sirve como _repositorio de preguntas y respuestas_, por ejemplo es facil encontrar preguntas antiguas o preguntas relacionadas
<krawek> - se pueden _filtrar y categorizar_ preguntas por etiquetas (tags)
<krawek> - limita acciones dependiendo de la _reputacion/karma_ del usuario (usuarios con poco karma no pueden hacer daños)
<krawek> - tiene una lista de _expertos_ en temas, los cuales son _contactados automaticamente_ por el sistema para contestar las preguntas
<krawek> - se pueden _editar_ las preguntas y respuestas
<krawek> - funciona como _wiki_ (usuarios con la suficiente reputacion puede editar preguntas o respuestas de otras personas)
<krawek> - es facil de mantener (interfaz de administracion, roles de usuario, etc..)
<krawek> - tiene caracteristicas _sociales_ (seguir a otras personas, reputación, votos)
<krawek> - todo el contenido de preguntas y respuestas del grupo se puede _descargar gratuitamente_ en formato json.
<ClaseBot> carloskispe preguntó: como se determina quien es experto?
<krawek> - inicialmente un usuario solo puede hacer _una respuesta por pregunta_ por lo que se evitan las discusiones eternas.
<krawek> carloskispe: para detectar a los usuarios expertos se tiene en cuenta la reputacion, las preguntas contestadas, las etiquetas y los badges. (mira el slide 14 arriba ^  para mas info)
<krawek> - las preguntas se pueden compartir en facebook, twitter, y otras redes
<krawek> - soporte para preguntas y respuestas _anonimas_
<krawek> - API json que permite integrarlo con aplicaciones locales (integracion con el irc?)
<krawek> - altamente optimizado para motores de busqueda (SEO)
<krawek> los desarrolladores de diaspora hicieron un bot irc que se integra con shapado
<krawek> para el sitio diaspora.shapado.com
<krawek> algo importante es que las preguntas que se hacen en shapado no se deben responder con "busque en google!" porque precisamente el objetivo es ser encontrado por google
<krawek> por ejemplo http://www.google.com/search?q=where+can+I+buy+ubuntu+books%3F http://www.google.com/search?q=Which+software+could+I+use+for+taking+pictures+with+my+webcam%3F http://www.google.com/search?q=es+posible+restaurar+ubuntu+sin+instalar
<ClaseBot> jfalvarez preguntó: solo se puede exportar *todas* las preguntas o se pueden exportar solo ciertas preguntas? o exportar solo un tag o alguna cosa mas especifica?
<krawek> slide 16: algunos grupos
<krawek> jfalvarez: se pueden exportar las preguntas filtradas
<krawek> continuo
<krawek> actualmente en shapado tenemos grupos para diferentes temas
<krawek> por ejemplo para las elecciones pasadas de colombia tuvimos un grupo politico llamado Ola Verde en el que participamos activamente: http://olaverde.shapado.com/
<krawek> este grupo se convirtio en fuente primaria de informacion porque la pagina del partido verde estaba hecha en flash
<krawek> y no daba buenos resultados en google
<krawek> (esto en colombia)
<krawek> tenemos grupos de comida y recetas: http://rocoto.shapado.com/
<krawek> preguntas sobre Microsoft y sus productos (creo): http://mqna.shapado.com/
<krawek> preguntas de deportes, futbol en este caso: http://www.fifaquestions.com/
<krawek> educacion sexual (para mujeres, parece): http://www.mujersexual.com/ (NSFW)
<krawek> el grupo de blueobelisk tambien esta en shapado ! http://blueobelisk.shapado.com/
<krawek> y tambien el sitio oficial de preguntas del padre de ubuntu (Debian) esta en shapado: http://ask.debian.net
<krawek> de esa misma forma podemos encontrar muchos mas grupos sobre diversos temas de interes
<krawek> ahora les voy hablar un poco sobre el futuro
<krawek> para la proxima version de shapado (v4) estamos planeando grandes cambios. entre ellos estan:
<krawek> nueva interfaz grafica( rediseno total, ya tenemos los primeros mockups)
<krawek> de esta parte esta encargado un buen amigo y excelente diseñador que hoy nos acompaña: dgfrancisco
<krawek> - uso de tecnologias html5 como websockets para tener un feed realtime de las actividades en el sitio
<krawek> - archivos adjuntos
<krawek> - contestar y responder desde el email!
<krawek> - contestar y responder desde twitter e identica (twitter ya esta soportado)
<krawek> y muchas otras cosas.. :)
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<krawek> alguien tiene alguna pregunta? no importa si ya lo dije durante la charla, se que no todos estuvieron leyendo todo lo que dije
<krawek> como decia el profesor de patcito: "no hay pregunta mala"
<krawek> si alguien quiere puede hacer la pregunta en http://ubuntu.shapado.com para empezar a probar de una vez el sitio.
<ClaseBot> carloskispe preguntó: los feeds de shapado estan en el formato atom ActivityStream? eso permitiria seguir las preguntas desde identi.ca o buzz
<krawek> no se lo que es ActivityStream (lo investigaremos). el feed de las actividades esta en formato atom: http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions.atom
<ClaseBot> Andphe preguntó: se puede cambiar el aspecto de un grupo alojado en shapado.com ?
<krawek> shapado tiene distintas opciones de configuracion y themes predefinidos
<krawek> tambien puedes subir tu propio css
<krawek> poner links, cambiar el footer, muchas otras cosas
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<krawek> bueno, creo que es todo
<krawek> muchas gracias a los asistentes, se que hay temas que se quedaron por fuera pero el tiempo es corto. quizas para una proxima sesion.
<krawek> estamos en http://shapado.com por si hay mas preguntas :) (o en #shapado )
<krawek> este fin de semana estaremos lanzando una plataforma (hermana de shapado). esten pendientes!
<krawek> ah y gracias de nuevo a todos los organizadores del UOW-es
<leogg> Muchas gracias krawek !
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Xubuntu 10.10 - Instructores: mmgc84
<leogg> Damos la bienvenida a mmgc84
<leogg> de la comunidad Ubuntu Nicaragua
<leogg> adelante mmgc84 !
<SergioMeneses> mmgc84, bienvenido!!
<mmgc84> jelou, jelou
<mmgc84> Muchas gracias por la oportunidad que me dan el dia de hoy
<mmgc84> Soy Marcelo  Gutierrez
<mmgc84> miembro del grupo Ninjas de ubuntu Nicaragua
<mmgc84> en la clase de hoy vamos a hablar un poco de Xubuntu 10.10
<mmgc84> Xubuntu es una distribucion Oficial de la familia Ubuntu esta basado sobre el núcleo característico de Ubuntu con un entorno de escritorios basado en XFCE.
<mmgc84> Diseñado para usuarios con computadores que poseen recursos limitados de sistema, o para usuarios que buscan un entorno de escritorio altamente eficiente
<mmgc84> No dispone de una variante para netbooks, y tiene 2 formas de instalacion: Live CD e instalacion en modo alternativo texto.
<mmgc84> El primer lanzamiento oficial de Xubuntu fue el 1 de junio de 2006, versión 6.06 "Dapper Drake"
<mmgc84> Requisitos mínimos:      * 333 MHz procesador     * 192 MB de memoria (RAM)     * Al menos 1.5 GB de disco     * Tarjeta gráfica VGA
<mmgc84> El sistema corre con 128 MB de ram
<mmgc84> pero se comienda 256 para trabajar decentemente
<mmgc84> Sin embargo, para garantizar un grado de operatividad mínimo se recomiendan:      * 800 MHz procesador     * 256 MB de memoria (RAM)     * 6 GB de disco     * Tarjeta gráfica 800x600 de resolución
<mmgc84> A diferencia de Lubuntu, Xubuntu cuenta con un sistema que se caracteriza por alto rendimiento sin embargo es muy personalizable,
<mmgc84> alguna pregunta??
<mmgc84> tiene aceleracion grafica integrada por defecto y el sistema de paneles es altamente personalizable
<mmgc84> me refiero integrada pero no habilitada
<mmgc84> Oj0
<mmgc84> tambien se puede añadir un monitor de CPU, un governador de CPU, que no viene por defecto "apt-get install xfce4-governor-plugin" y un monitor de disposito de red entre otros mas.
<mmgc84> todos esto se agregan al panel
<mmgc84> Algo de lo nuevo que trae la version 10.10:
<mmgc84> 1. Un tema nuevo del equipo Shimmer. Conocido como Bluebird,
<mmgc84> es de color más claro que los temas en las versiones anteriores, Albatross para 9.04 y 9.10,
<mmgc84> el conjunto de icono fue mejorado tambien asi como las notificaciones.
<mmgc84> y para el 1004 tambien nos quedamos con el tema de Albatros
<mmgc84> entonces 1004 es una gracia para los ojos un temas mas claro
<mmgc84> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-141010-111510.php
<mmgc84> ahi le pueden hechar un vistaso
<mmgc84> cabe destacar que yo vengo probando 1010 desde alfa 1
<mmgc84> o algo asi x), estoy un poco aburrido y quiero 1104 ya!!!!
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84>  Xubuntu ahora usa Parole, el Media Player de XFCE4.  Esta escrito en C, con GNU GPL v2
<mmgc84> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-141010-110135.php
<mmgc84> ahi esta un vistazo del Parole media player
<mmgc84> este vino a sustituir Totem
<mmgc84> Xfburn reemplazo Brasero como herramienta de quemado CD/DVD.
<mmgc84> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-141010-112151.php
<mmgc84> es una herramienta tan potente como brasero
<mmgc84> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-141010-112151.php
<mmgc84> Como simempre desde hace rato, la gente de Xubuntu esta dejando atras las aplicaciones nativas de Gnome para reemplazarlas por las nativas de XFCE. x)
<mmgc84> Xfce4-taskmanager reemplazo Gnome-Task-Manager, provee funciones similares usando menor recursos.
<mmgc84> aqui pueden hecharse un taco de ojo
<mmgc84> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-141010-112151.php
<mmgc84> era esta
<mmgc84> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-141010-110630.php
<mmgc84> perdon x)
<mmgc84> Xubuntu Se caracteriza por utilizar aplicaciones GTK+ diseñadas para utilizar menos recursos
<mmgc84> como por ejemplo, utiliza Gnome Office en lugar OpenOffice.org)
<mmgc84> alguna pregunta ????
<mmgc84> entonces en Xubuntu 1010 Gnumeric se actualizo a la version 1.10.8 y Abiword a la 2.8.6.
<mmgc84> y aqui el pantallazo de las 2 aplicaciones corriendo juntas
<mmgc84> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-141010-111143.php
<mmgc84> 6. Otras aplicaciones que trae por defecto:
<mmgc84> -Gigolo 0.4.1, con interfaz sencilla para conectarse fácilmente a sistemas de archivos remotos o en red.
<mmgc84> pero ojo que no me refiero a este gigolo
<mmgc84> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deuce_Bigalow:_European_Gigolo
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84> sino a como dcie ahi es una herramienta para accesar a la red
<mmgc84> xubuntu 1010 trae -Pigin 2.7.3 como cliente de mensajeria multiprotocolo.
<mmgc84> tambien trae Ristretto 0.0.22 es un visor de imágenes rápido y ligero para el entorno de escritorio de Xfce.
<mmgc84> viendolo bien ahorita trae nombres asi como en Italiano no sé por que si
<mmgc84> Ristreto
<mmgc84> funciona a la perfeccion en maquinas con recursos pobres
<mmgc84> Como siempre nosotros seguimos rebeldes
<mmgc84> seguimos con pidgin y...
<mmgc84> Y mi queridisomo "Programa de manipulación de imágenes de GNU Gimp 2.6.10"
<mmgc84> todo esto viene instalado por defecto
<mmgc84> 0jO
<mmgc84> preguntas?????
<mmgc84> Xfce para mi va sobre LXde por que es un mas personalizable
<mmgc84> pero si tenes pocos recursos +1 LXDE
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84> Todo el mundo se preguntara por que uso Zimage,
<mmgc84> ??????
<mmgc84> para alojar imagenes en la web??
<mmgc84> bueno basicamente es porque Xubuntu cuando haces una captura de panatalla te permite subir las imagenes directamente a Zimagez
<mmgc84> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-141010-141445.php
<mmgc84> ahi podemos ver como trabaja
<mmgc84> entonces me pareceio de lo mejor probar la herramienta
<mmgc84> y funciona muy bien
<mmgc84> hay algunos detalles que afinar, seria de lo mejor poder decirle de que tamaño quieres la imagen en la nube
<ClaseBot> juancarlospac0 preguntó: por que Zimage?
<mmgc84> si hacen eso uffff seriade lo mejor
<mmgc84> Uhhhhhhhh no sé
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84> hay un monton  de lugares donde podes hacer hosting de imagenes
<mmgc84> talves conocen a alguien en Zimagez
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84> quiero hablar un poco de BUGS ahora
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84> no todo es color Bluebird en Xubuntu
<mmgc84> Bug 621927
<mmgc84> este es un bug que acosa muchas variantes 10.10
<mmgc84> La variable TERM no esta definida en Xfce4-terminal.
<mmgc84> no solo xcfe4-terminal
<mmgc84> quazel
<mmgc84> Esto causa diferentes problemas para muchos usuarios de la terminal.
<mmgc84> Dije muchos no todos!! en mi caso el dia de hoy funciona bien x)
<mmgc84> Solucion al error en Bug 621927: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<mmgc84> ahi radica la solucion al error
<mmgc84> a como dije se tiene que buscar la solucion para xfce4-terminal
<mmgc84> porque este problema afecta varias terminales emuladas
<mmgc84> cambiemos de error entonces
<mmgc84> Bug 621927
<mmgc84> Este seria para mi un error de de lo mas minimo que existe.
<mmgc84> Este es el Bug  580081
<mmgc84> -La documentacion de Xubuntu todavia se refiere a la version version 9.10.
<mmgc84> entonces basicamente si buscan la ayuda de Xubuntu va a mostrar ayuda de 9.10
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84> el error todavi NO esta asignado
<mmgc84> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-docs/+bug/580081
<mmgc84> esos son 2 errores especificos de Xubuntu
<mmgc84> pero hoy en dia se ven menos errores
<mmgc84> y la distro funciona de lo mejor
<mmgc84> bueno juancarlospac
<mmgc84> si cambio bastante
<mmgc84> tanto cambio que dejaron algo relativamente trivial para dedicarse a algo mejor
<mmgc84> quiero hablarles ahora un poco de involucrarse al proyecto
<mmgc84> ya que vamos de salida ya!!!
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84> Invulacrate > http://xubuntu.org/devel
<mmgc84> Aqui podes unirte a la causa y comenzar a trabajar en:
<mmgc84> -Bugs
<mmgc84> -Promocion de Soporte y desarrollo
<mmgc84> -Marketing y Localizacion
<mmgc84> Marketing y Artwork era x)
<mmgc84> -Traducciones y Localizacion
<mmgc84> y para mis amigos que les gusta programar
<mmgc84> Programacion y empaquetado
<mmgc84> tambien esta incluido en el paquete
<mmgc84> Invulacrate > http://xubuntu.org/devel
<mmgc84> asi que ya lo saben
<mmgc84> otro poco mas de informacion
<mmgc84> Listas de correo
<mmgc84> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Lists
<mmgc84> Aqui podes unirte a la de usuario regulares donde se discute utilizacion basica
<mmgc84> o podes unirte a la lista de desarrolladores de proyecto.
<mmgc84> juancarlos lo que se muestra en esa parte de DOCUMENTACION
<mmgc84> son enlaces que se mantienen hoy en dia
<mmgc84> si ami me molestaba en 1004
<mmgc84> pero si analizamos el asunto , yo como usuario te puedo decir que igual sirve la pagina
<mmgc84> Hasta aqui llego yo
<mmgc84> tienen alguna pregunta?
<mmgc84> En una Tablet Pc Hp funciona de maravilla
<ClaseBot> Morell preguntó: Soporta pantallas touch con stylus como para instalarlo en una compaq tc1100?ç
<mmgc84> recordemos que trabaja con el mismo kernel de Ubuntu
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<mmgc84> tiene diferencias pero funciona bien
<mmgc84> otra pregunta??
<mmgc84> Xubuntu
<mmgc84> utiliza thunar
<mmgc84> como navegador de archivos
<mmgc84> muy bueno tambien
<mmgc84> Otra mas??
<mmgc84> Quiero destacar que con cada version nueva los cambios que se ven son relamente grandes
<mmgc84> mejoran redimiento y usabilidad a la vez
<mmgc84> yo me quedo con Xubuntu por un buen rato
<mmgc84> trae Firefox
<mmgc84> si qieres un navegador wenb ligero
<mmgc84> pos probar Kazehakaze
<mmgc84> que funciona de maravilla
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó:
<mmgc84> para mi el navegador mas ligero y funcional que existe en modo grafico x)
<ClaseBot> Leonzero preguntó: ¿que navegador web tiene por defecto?
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> juancarlospac0 preguntó: usa aplicaciones por defecto hechas en Python o solo C ?
<mmgc84> en verdad no he estudiado en codigo de las aplicaciones
<mmgc84> pero hoy en dia enlazas python a gtk en un 2 por 3
<mmgc84> tiene que funcionar con python
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84> viene instalado por defecto
<mmgc84> python uffff se usa en todos lados hoy en dia
<mmgc84> gracias chrisyagami
<mmgc84> estamos aprendiendo todos el dia de hoy
<mmgc84> siii es mas ligero que el viento
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84> Kazehakaze
<mmgc84> quiero darle las gracias a todos por haber leido mis locuras el dia de hoy
<SergioMeneses> mmgc84, muchisimas gracias
<SergioMeneses> muy buena charla :D
<mmgc84> he invitarlos a que conozcan el POSOL
<mmgc84> http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/
<mmgc84> a ustedes Sergio
<mmgc84> suerte a todos
<mmgc84> hasta la proxima
<mmgc84> sigo en mi propaganda
<mmgc84> http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/
<mmgc84> Si viene
<mmgc84> leonzero
<mmgc84> si viene
<mmgc84> x)
<ClaseBot> Leonzero preguntó: ¿Xubunut viene con un centro de software como Ubuntu?
<mmgc84> si viene
<SergioMeneses> mmgc84, de nuevo muchas gracias... excelente charla
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Ubuntu Netbook Edition - Instructores: alucardni - Diapositivas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/UNE.pdf
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Ubuntu Netbook Edition: http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes/maverick/UNE.pdf
<SergioMeneses> a continuacion el compañero alucardni
<SergioMeneses> demosle la bienvenida :D
<alucardni> Hola a todos!!! o/
<alucardni> Mi nombre es José Ernesto Dávila Pantoja y soy de Nicaragua.
<alucardni> ya todos tienen las diapositivas???
<alucardni> [SLIDE 1]
<alucardni> Actualmente soy Team Leader del Ubuntu Nicaraguan Team y soy Ubuntu Member. Para más detalle sobre mis actividades dentro de la comunidad Ubuntu pueden ver mi perfil en Launchpad http://launchpad.net/~josernestodavila
<alucardni> [SLIDE 2]
<alucardni> Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition Maverick Meerkat incluye el entorno de escritorio Unity, diseñado específicamente para Netbooks y dispositivos "touch".
<alucardni> Hagamos un "tour" por el nuevo entorno de escritorio ;
<alucardni> ;)
<alucardni> Cuando iniciamos sesión en Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition, veremos una barra en el margen izquierdo con las aplicaciones más comunes y el panel superior muy similar al que nos tiene acostumbrado GNOME.
<alucardni> Para ejecutar una aplicación basta con pulsar el icono correspondiente en el lanzador. Un pequeño triángulo a la izquierda del icono indicará que se está ejecutando esa aplicación y un triángulo del lado derecho del icono indicará que esa aplicación es la ventana actual
<alucardni> [Slide 3]
<alucardni> Si tenemos varias ventanas de la misma aplicación, al pulsar en el icono en el lanzador podremos ver todas las ventanas en un efecto tipo "exposé" y podemos escoger cual de las ventanas queremos ver pulsando sobre ella.
<alucardni> Por cierto, cuántos aquí tienen instalado Ubuntu Netbook Edition Maverick???
<alucardni> o/
<alucardni> bue...
<alucardni> [Slide 4]
<alucardni> Al hacer click derecho sobre el icono de una aplicación en el lanzador, podemos cerrar la aplicación, además de agregarla o eliminarla del lanzador.
<alucardni> Igualmente podemos eliminar un icono del lanzador arrastrándolo y soltándolo sobre el escritorio
<alucardni> de igual forma podemos ordenar los iconos en el lanzador arrastrándolos hasta la nueva posición
<alucardni> [SLIDE 5]
<alucardni> Si pulsamos sobre el logo de Ubuntu en el panel superior se nos muestra una pantalla con iconos que representan tareas y destinos comunes en Ubuntu, por ejemplo: el icono Web, ejecutará Firefox.
<alucardni> Desde aquí también podemos buscar por cualquier archivo o aplicaciones en la barra de búsqueda. Si la aplicación no está instalada, igual se nos mostrará su icono y al pulsarlo nos llevará al Ubuntu Software Center para su respectiva instalación desde los repositorios :)
<alucardni> Preguntas hasta el momento?????
 * alucardni piensa que hoy nos vamos a ir temprano ;)
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: puedo usar el wine como lo hago normalmente en el pc de escritorio???
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: interesante pregunta,
<alucardni> recordemos que este entorno de escritorio está corriendo (en mi caso) en una netbook
<alucardni> y bueno, yo no soy usuario de wine, pero no creo que una netbook de el ancho para correr wine + algún juego
<alucardni> !next
<ClaseBot> my7h0z preguntó: si tengo 2 navegadores y presiono web me da a escojer que navegador usar?
<alucardni> my7h0z: en ese caso asumo que te ejecutará el navegador predeterminado
 * alucardni solo usa firefox xD
<alucardni> [SLIDE 6]
<ClaseBot> Leonzero preguntó: ¿El menu unity siempre está presente o se puede ocultar?
<alucardni> Leonzero: si te referís al lanzador (el que está a la izquierda) siempre está presente
<alucardni> Leonzero: y no se puede ocultar
<alucardni> La pantalla de Archivos y Carpetas funciona de forma similar.
<alucardni> Muestra los archivo utilizados recientemente en la parte superior y las Carpetas favoritas con una barra de búsqueda encima de todo. De esta forma podemos acceder fácilmente a los archimos que utilizamos con frecuencia así como por el resto de carpetas de nuestro $HOME
<alucardni> Debo mencionar que Unity hace uso "intensivo" de zeitgeist
<alucardni> http://zeitgeist-project.com/
<alucardni> para identificar que aplicaciones y archivos utilizamos más seguido
<alucardni> Si tiene la necesidad de mayor control sobre los archivos/carpetas puedes pulsar el icono de carpeta en la parte superior derecha para abrir el Navegador de Archivos Nautilus.
<alucardni> Si han usado en Netbook Edition de versiones anteriores la siguiente diapositiva/lámina/slide les va a gustar
<alucardni> [SLIDE 7]
<alucardni> Una de las grandes mejoras del Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition es que incluye una opción de múltiples escritorios a través de "Áreas de Trabajo".
<alucardni> \o/
<alucardni> Basta con pulsar el icono púrpura de Áreas de Trabajo para cambiar de aplicaciones entre las distintas áreas de trabajo.
<alucardni> También podemos cambiarnos de área de trabajo utiliza la combinación CTRL + ALT + cualquier tecla direccional.
<alucardni> Preguntas, dudas, comentarios hasta el momento???
<alucardni> perfecto, ya vi que se quieren ir temprano. LOL
<alucardni> [SLIDE 8]
<alucardni> Una de las características del diseño de Unity es aprovechar al máximo el espacio vertical,
<alucardni> por lo que se implementó una de las características que dio mucho que hablar durante este ciclo de desarrollo y es el menú global para todas las aplicaciones.
<ClaseBot> SergioMeneses preguntó: ese es el tema del entorno por defecto?
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: si, yo no cambio los temas casi nunca
 * alucardni tiene tres años con la misma plantilla en el blog xD
<alucardni> por cierto, algunas aplicaciones no utilizan todavía el menú global
<alucardni> Firefox es un ejemplo
<ClaseBot> my7h0z preguntó: que es el menu global?
<alucardni> my7h0z: como dije anteriormente, el Netbook edition quiere aprovechar al máximo el espacio vertical
<alucardni> por lo que las aplicaciones "exportan" su menu para mostralo en el panel superior
<alucardni> my7h0z: fijate bien en el screenshot de la diapositiva
<alucardni> my7h0z: exacto
<alucardni> como todas las aplicaciones, por default se abren maximizadas, en el panel se muestra el menú de la aplicación que está en primer plano
<alucardni> y al cambiar a otra aplicación pues se muestra el menu que le corresponde
<alucardni> y si nos fijamos en el screenshot
<alucardni> podemos darnos una mejor idea de porqué se movieron los botones de cerrar, minimizar, maximizar para la esquina superior izquierda
<alucardni> al maximizar una aplicación estos botones se "incrustan" en el panel superior (junto al menu global)
<alucardni> al estar a la izquierda, no interfieren con al área de notificación (donde está el reloj y demás)
<alucardni> ;)
<alucardni> y hablando del área de notificación...
<alucardni> [SLIDE 9]
<alucardni> Otra de las grandes novedades que nos ha traido Maverick, es la implementación del Sound Menu (Menú de Sonido)
<alucardni> que está en el icono del "parlantito" desde el cual controlamos el volumen :D
<alucardni> Como muchos ya sabrán, existe un proyecto que entre otras cosas tiene que objetivo "limpiar" el área conocida como Bandeja del Sistema (que ahora conocemos como el Area de Notificación).
<alucardni> Uno de los principales problemas era que los iconos en esta área no tenía un comportamiento estándar (algunos se activaban con el click izquierdo, otros con el click derecho). Actualmente el Area de Notificación nos muestra iconos que no son más que un menú que nos permite interactuar de forma simple con una aplicación que está en segundo plano.
<alucardni> En algunos casos, los reproductores de música tienen un indicador en el área de notificación, pero esto suena redundante, por lo que se implementó la posibilidad de controlar el reproductor desde el menú donde controlamos el sonido en el área de notificación.
<alucardni> bueno, si no hay preguntas ...
<alucardni> Para finalizar,
<alucardni> pueden ver Unity corriendo en una tablet
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> my7h0z preguntó: para pasar 10.04 a 10.10 tengo que bajar el iso e instalar de nuevo?
<alucardni> my7h0z: no necesariamente, podes hacer un dist-upgrade sin problema alguno
<ClaseBot> Leonzero preguntó: ¿que es ese icono de monitor al lado del indicador de bateria en el area de notificacion?
<alucardni> ups
<SergioMeneses> muchachos que pena al parecer al compañero alucardini se le cayo la conexion
<alucardni> problemas con la conexión :D
 * alucardni volvió
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, sigue :D
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<alucardni> como les decía pueden ver Unity corriento en una table aquí --> http://tinyogg.com/watch/fJhvS/
<alucardni> *corriendo en una tablet
<alucardni> :D
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, apenas te caiste no pudiste ver esta pregunta... te la paso: Leonzero preguntó: ¿que es ese icono de monitor al lado del indicador de bateria en el area de notificacion?
<alucardni> Leonzero: ese icono lo tengo ahí para contolar la pantalla cuando conecto la netbook a un proyector
<alucardni> :D
<alucardni> me gustaría leer sus comentarios sobre el video...
<alucardni> esto es lo que traía preparado para ustedes
<alucardni> muchas gracias
<alucardni> y los esperamos mañana :)
<ClaseBot> chrisyagami preguntó: ya se pueden agregar gadget's personalizables al panel superior ?!
<alucardni> chrisyagami: noup
<ClaseBot> chrisyagami preguntó: Como le hiziste para tener el icono del monitor?
<alucardni> puedes agregar iconos en el area de notificación si la aplicación dispone de esa funcionalidad, (como el caso de las Preferencias de Pantalla)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<cryss> .
<SergioMeneses> saludos....
<obed> :P
<fitoria> hola hola!
<fitoria> probando 1, 2, 3... siiiiiiiiiiiii?
<SergioMeneses> saludos muchachos
<leogg> fitoria haciendo prueba de mic :p
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros continuando con el ciclo de charlas...
<SergioMeneses> contamos esta vez con la presentación de fitoria y su tema denominado: " Desarrollo de aplicaciones web en Ubuntu "
<SergioMeneses> demosle la bienvenida
<SergioMeneses> fitoria, podes seguir
<fitoria> Oki
<Edward_Elric> hi
<fitoria> gracias SergioMeneses
<Edward_Elric> jay muy pocos hoy
<Edward_Elric> k onda
<fitoria> Bienvenidos todos y todas
<fitoria> Soy Adolfo J. Fitoria miembro de la comunidad de Ubuntu Nicaragua desde hace un par de años.
<fitoria> actualmente trabajo para una organización no gubernamental como
<fitoria> desarrollador web bajo tecnologías
<fitoria> libres de código abierto.
<fitoria> espero que esta pequeña charla
<fitoria> les agrade y aprendan algo útil :-)
<fitoria> Para empezar, ¿Qué es desarrollo web?
<fitoria> Desarrollo web es el término que agrupa una serie de tecnologías para
<fitoria> construir aplicaciones
<fitoria> Esperaremos unos minutitos
<fitoria> para iniciar
<fitoria> me estaba adelantando :P
<Edward_Elric> XD
<Edward_Elric> si un poco
<Edward_Elric> m4v: hi
<virem> solo faltan 4 min para las 4
<Edward_Elric> :D~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Edward_Elric> m4v: contesta chaval
<Edward_Elric> no andas de mal humor
<leogg> por favor, ocupemos #ubuntu-charlas-chat para charlar
<Ma_Po> leogg: shoot everybody
<Ma_Po> please!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Desarrollo de aplicaciones web en Ubuntu - Instructores: fitoria
<fitoria> Hola a todos y todas!!
<fitoria> Soy Adolfo J. Fitoria miembro de la comunidad de Ubuntu Nicaragua
<fitoria> desde hace un par de años.
<fitoria> actualmente trabajo para una organización no gubernamental como
<fitoria> desarrollador web bajo tecnologías
<fitoria> libres de código abierto.
<fitoria> Espero que les guste mi pequeña y humilde charla
<fitoria> :-)
<fitoria> y que aprendan algo que les sirva en un futuro
<fitoria> empezamos pues
<fitoria> Desarrollo Web con Ubuntu
<fitoria> Para empezar
<fitoria> ¿Qué es desarrollo web?
<fitoria> Desarrollo web es el término que agrupa una serie de tecnologías para
<fitoria> construir aplicaciones
<fitoria> que corren en base a internet.
<fitoria> A estas aplicaciones que corren sobre
<fitoria> internet se les llama comúnmente aplicaciones web. :-)
<fitoria> Ejemplos de aplicaciones web: la wiki de Ubuntu
<fitoria> En la wiki todos podemos editar el contenido de lo que hay.
<fitoria> para poder tener contenido hay que guardarlo en algún lugar y acá viene
<fitoria> uno de los componentes mas importantes de las aplicaciones web: la base de datos.
<fitoria> Las mas populares son MySql y PostgreSQL, ambas del esquema de base
<fitoria> de datos relacionales usando sql;
<fitoria> pero también hay bases de datos no relacionales (también conocidas como NoSQL)
<fitoria> pero eso puede ser tema para otra charla
<fitoria> algunas de estas no relacionales
<fitoria> son MongoDb, couch, riak
<fitoria> entre muchas otras
<fitoria> por ejemplo Shapado(ver sesiones anteriores) usa mongoDb.
<fitoria> y Ruby on Rails.
<fitoria> En ubuntu están empaquetadas y disponibles a la distancia de un apt-get ;-)
<fitoria> Ahora bien, tenemos nuestros datos, necesitamos un par de elementos más para construir
<fitoria> nuestras aplicaciones web: un servidor web y uno/varios lenguajes de programación.
<fitoria> Actualmente con el avance de las tecnologías hay muchas opciones disponibles para
<fitoria> construir su aplicación entre las cuales se deben escoger por el tipo de producto
<fitoria> esperado y nuestras habilidades.
<fitoria> Entre los lenguajes mas populares están PHP, Java, Ruby y Python auque es posible
<fitoria> crear aplicaciones usando otros lenguajes como perl, haskell, erlang, C/C++, etc
<fitoria> disponibles pero no tan utilizados.
<fitoria> Normalmente los lenguajes nos sirven como una capa intermedia para leer y escribir en nuestra
<fitoria> base de datos, procesar información y presentarsela al usuario mediante el navegador.
<fitoria> El navegador donde le presentarás al usuario tu aplicación y el interactuará con ella.
<fitoria> Por el momento tenemos ya varios elementos descritos: base de datos, lenguaje de programación, navegador;
<fitoria> pero aún nos falte el elemento mas importante, el servidor web.
<fitoria> El mas común y rey del mercado es Apache aunque también tenemos disponibles otros como lighttpd, ngix, zope.
<fitoria> En resumen, todo esto junto se ve de esta manera:
<fitoria> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/24/Tecnologias_del_internet.png
<ClaseBot> openweek0 preguntó: Que tipo de Aplicaciones ?
<fitoria> openweek0: aplicaciones web las usamos todos los dí as
<fitoria> y no nos damos cuenta
<fitoria> van desde la wiki, el correo, twitter, el facebook, tu blog y casi todo lo que ves en internet
<fitoria> ahora
<fitoria> openweek0: respondí a tu pregunta?
<fitoria> bueno
<fitoria> ahora si vieron el link de la wikipedia
<fitoria> ven los elmentos que conforman las aplicaciones web en general
<fitoria> el servidor, cliente, navegador, lenguaje y la bd
<fitoria> resumidos así: http://imgur.com/9dmOp ;-)
<fitoria> ahora, que necesitamos instalar en ubuntu para desarrollar un hola mundo?
<fitoria> todo el software antes mencionado
<fitoria> y un simple editor de texto!
<fitoria> Para principiantes está: geany, gedit, kate(kde power!), komodo
<fitoria> y para mas avanzados y barbudos esta: vim o emacs ;-)
<fitoria> lo básico que deben de buscar en un editor de texto es que:
<fitoria> resalten sintaxis y usen espacios envez de tabulaciones,
<fitoria> los editores antes mencionados soportan estas funciones.
<fitoria> Y si quieren entrarle a la parte de diseño ahi está inkscape y gimp
<fitoria> que les pueden servir
<fitoria> para diseñar sus páginas a todo color ;-)
<fitoria> Una configuración básica para servicios web en GNU/Linux se le conoce
<fitoria> como LAMP(Linux Apache Mysql [php, python, perl, ruby?]) para
<fitoria> instalar por ejemplo un lamp básico se hace con apt
<fitoria> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server y listo!
<fitoria> un parentesis acá: ubuntu trae en sus ediciones de servidor la opción de instalar un LAMP en la misma instalación base
<fitoria> Otra opción sencilla es usar xampp que es un tar.gz con todo
<fitoria> compilado y listo para usar, trae mysql, php, perl, phpmyadmin,
<fitoria> apache y algunos módulos administrativos.
<fitoria> Pueden descargar xampp desde la dirección de apache y sus super-amigos
<fitoria> http://www.apachefriends.org/es/xampp.html
<fitoria> la documentación sobre instalación y uso es muy buena, la recomiendo para los que desean iniciar en esto
<fitoria> OJO: xampp no es para producción(aunque he visto gente que lo usa así XD) es solo para desarrollo.
<fitoria> personalmente
<fitoria> prefiero tener todo instalado por separado aunque sea un poco mas dificil de iniciar
<fitoria> pero se garantizaran mas estabilidad y se acostumbrarán a ese tipo de ambiente
<fitoria> que normalmente se usa
<fitoria> Preguntas hasta el momento???
<fitoria> <openweek0> xampp podría ser algo similar al Wamp ?
<fitoria> openweek0: algo así
<fitoria> wamp es Winbug, apache, mysql, php
<fitoria> lamp es linux, apache, mysql, php
<fitoria> y xampp es esto mismo para varias plataformas en un solo paquete comprimido y listo para usar
<fitoria> !q
<ClaseBot> magu42 preguntó: dadas las novedades de oracle, no seria saludable usar postresql , o no es tan bueno como mysql?
<fitoria> ClaseBot: postgres en mi opinion es mejor que mysql
<fitoria> magu42
<fitoria> pero mysql es mas popular por que ha estado mas "casado con php"
<fitoria> y casi todos los servicios de hosting de bajo precio
<fitoria> te ofrecen por defecto mysql
<fitoria> pero podrías usar cualquiera
<fitoria> o si le temes a oracle
<fitoria> hay un par de forks de mysql
<fitoria> uno de ellos llamado MariaDb
<ClaseBot> openweek0 preguntó: Xampp es similar al Wampserver ?,
<fitoria> openweek0: xampp es xampp en ambas plataformas, es simiilar si
<ClaseBot> xombra preguntó: como editor WYSIWYG cual recomienda?
<fitoria> xombra: me gusta tinymce aunque es algo pesado, hay varios muy buenos si, cosa de gustos
<fitoria> bueno un editor WYSIWYG es un editor que se puede incrustar en un formulario web
<fitoria> al estilo de los editores que te pone wordpress o blogger a la hora de hacer un nuevo post
<fitoria> te permite poner negritas, cursivas y otros formatos
<ClaseBot> openweek0 preguntó: Si hablamos de capacidad mysql tiene un mayor tiempo de respuesta para una query con millones de registros, hasta donde sé, aunque por el tema del software libre y todo eso, se prefiere el postgresql
<fitoria> openweek0: postgres es mucho mejor a la hora de manejar grandes cantidades de datos
<fitoria> y mas seguro
<fitoria> y confiable
<fitoria> también tiene cosas que mysql no posee
<fitoria> pero eso sería tema para otra charla :P
<ClaseBot> xombra preguntó: que sea similar a dreamweaver
<fitoria> xombra: editor similar a dreamweaver?
<fitoria> pues esta bluefish
<fitoria> y kompozer(no se si asi se escribe)
<fitoria> pero mi recomendacion
<fitoria> es que no usen ningun editor estilo dreamweaver
<fitoria> por que producen código muy sucio y dificil de mantener :-s
<fitoria> y no aprendes nada XD
<fitoria> otro punto
<fitoria> que quiero decir
<fitoria> es sobre los frameworks de desarrollo web
<fitoria> son geniales!
<fitoria> hay muchos por ahi entre los mas populares están:
<fitoria> Ruby On Rails, que usa ruby como lenguaje de programación y se basa en el patrón MVC.
<fitoria> Django: muy parecido a rails pero usa Python(es mi preferido)
<fitoria> estan CakePHP o Symphony
<fitoria> muy populares para PHP
<fitoria> también en nicaragua se ha desarrollado uno llamado almidon (http://almidon.org)
<fitoria> en php
<fitoria> y otro muy bueno
<fitoria> (creo que me mataran si digo esto)
<fitoria> es ASP.NET MVC
<fitoria> que es libre, y ya está integrado con la plataforma Mono :-P
<ClaseBot> openweek0 preguntó: asi es sería otro tema para debatir. no soy linuxero, ni le voy al windows, solamente hago un par de cartas en word y una que otra en excel, aparte un que otro sistema web. Ahora que ventajas tendría pasarme a desarrollar en el ambiente Ubuntu ? El mismo Apache, el mismo Postgresql, similares editores casi todo igual, por cierto mi hermano se instaló Ubunto y le encantó
<fitoria> openweek0: interesante
<fitoria> mira
<fitoria> generalmente estas herramientas son hechas y pensadas en ambiente linux
<fitoria> y luego son portadas a windows y otros sistemas operativos
<fitoria> y es mucho mas facil
<fitoria> trabajar
<fitoria> en ubuntu u otro sabor de linux
<fitoria> por que?
<fitoria> por que los servicios son nativos :-) las herramientas estan a un comando de distancia para instalar
<fitoria> y mantienes un ambiente de desarrollo actualizado
<fitoria> mucho mas facil
<fitoria> ademas algunas cosas y librerías
<fitoria> y algunos frameworks web
<fitoria> funcionan much mejor en linux
<fitoria> para que funcionen en windows hay que hacer algunos pasos muy tequiosos
<fitoria> engorrosos*
<ClaseBot> obed preguntó: que es mejor, para mantenimiento y escalabilidad en un sistema con pocos registros pero que se prevee a corto plaso cientos e incluso miles, y ais en la escala de crecimiento... mysql, posgres,...?
<fitoria> obed: en mi opinion postgres, pero la escalabilidad no solamente depende de la herramienta de bd que uses
<fitoria> sino de como organizas tu código
<fitoria> y tu db :-)
<fitoria> sobre tendencias
<fitoria> del desarrollo
<fitoria> esta ademas del uso de frameworks
<fitoria> está el uso de javascript al lado del servidor
<fitoria> y las aplicaciones en tiempo real
<fitoria> por ejemplo en Facebook usan comet
<fitoria> una tecnología para que el chat(que muchos odiamos) sea posible
<fitoria> otra tendencia fuerte es el uso de bases de datos no relacionales
<fitoria> que nos dan mucha ventaja en escalabilidad
<fitoria> pero aún no son tan populares o soportadas por servicios de hosting
<ClaseBot> Edward_Elric preguntó: que opinas de icefaces?
<fitoria> Edward_Elric: no lo he usado :-(
<fitoria> no te podría dar una opinión en ese caso
<fitoria> han visto que
<fitoria> muchas paginas populares(flickr, twitter, facebook, identi.ca) pueden comunicarse
<fitoria> con aplicaciones de escritorio, otras aplicaciones y servicios?
<fitoria> esa es otra tendencia
<fitoria> muy interesante
<fitoria> el uso de API's en las apilcaciones web
<fitoria> un API se define como Interfaz Programable de Aplicación
<fitoria> en español: son un conjunto de funciones que nos permiten hacer uso de funcionalidades de dicha aplicación
<fitoria> por ejemplo el API de twitter permite que tengamos clientes de escritorio o móviles
<fitoria> o desarrollemos servicios entorno a esto
<fitoria> ejemplos de esto
<fitoria> http://igor.appspot.com => aplicación para tendencias electorales vía twitter
<fitoria> si ven mas abajo está el link al código fuente
<fitoria> la aplicación esta sin uso
<fitoria> por que no hay elecciones ahorita
<fitoria> :P
<fitoria> pero en tiempos de elecciones se ve interesante
<fitoria> en internet
<fitoria> hay buenos tutoriales para inciarse en este mudno
<fitoria> mundo*
<fitoria> desde html, javascript, django, ruby on rails
<fitoria> tienen libros/tutoriales gratuitos(y algunos libres tambien) muy  buenos
<fitoria> mas preguntas?
<ClaseBot> obed preguntó: que lenguaje , para ti, es mejor o mas simple, para desarrollo de aplicaciones?
<fitoria> obed: es cuestión de gusto, y una opinión muy personal
<fitoria> pero el lenguaje mas útil es python y lo uso con django
<fitoria> pero tambien te recomiendo php
<fitoria> ya que es facil iniciar
<fitoria> y está muy ligado a apache, myqsl o postgres
<fitoria> el problema con php
<fitoria> jejeje
<fitoria> es que
<fitoria> propicia malas prácticas en el código
<fitoria> y es un lenguaje feito ;-)
<fitoria> OJO: no hay lenguaje o plataforma perfecta
<fitoria> al final depende de tus necesidades
<fitoria> en el mundo del desarrollo web
<fitoria> hay que usar de todo!
<fitoria> para cumplir con las tareas
<fitoria> eso es un reto bien interesante :-P
<fitoria> lleva de todo un poco
<fitoria> entre saber de servidores, lenguajes, protocolos, navegadores, frameworks y demas cosas
<fitoria> tienen para volverse locos XD
<fitoria> mas preguntas?
<fitoria> aa si
<fitoria> se me olvidaba
<fitoria> algo que tienen que hacer
<fitoria> siempre siempre
<fitoria> es saber y investigar sobre seguridad
<fitoria> ya que las apps web son
<fitoria> accesibles a todo el mundo gracias a las maravillas de internet
<fitoria> todo el mundo va a querer intentar entrar
<fitoria> :P
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<fitoria> Bueno ya casi que nos corren
<fitoria> mas preguntas?
 * fitoria estornuda :-s
<fitoria> bueno creo que no hay mas preguntas?
<fitoria> <Andphe> https://launchpad.net/~andphe/+archive/php para los que necesiten PHP 5.2.14 en lucid y maverick
<fitoria> gracias Andphe!
<fitoria> bueno creo que sería todo por mi parte
<fitoria> ojala les sirva :-)
<ClaseBot> openweek0 preguntó: sos de san isidro, Matagalpa ?
<fitoria> openweek0: No
<fitoria> soy de managua
<fitoria> pero casi soy nacionalizado de Jinotega
<fitoria> XD
<fitoria> pero eso es otra historia
<fitoria> para mas dudas
<fitoria> no duden escribirme
<fitoria> a
<fitoria> adolfo[arroba]fitoria[punto]bet
<fitoria> adolfo[arroba]fitoria[punto]net*
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<fitoria> seguirme en twitter/idetica @fitoria
<fitoria> o en mi blag: http://fitoria.net
<ClaseBot> openweek0 preguntó: ahh es que de ahi habia alguien con tu nombre hace mucho tiempo. Productiva la charla, buen aporte, aunque 30 minutos no son nada.
<fitoria> openweek0: en que tiempo? tal vez era mi papá :P
<fitoria> el se llama igual
<fitoria> http://www.slideshare.net/AdolfoFitoria/desarrollo-web-5409598 aca una presentación que hice hace tiemp
<fitoria> pero con un tema algo distinto :P
<fitoria> bye!
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-16
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Organizando eventos: Reuniones en un café, Fiestas de instalación  - Instructores: huayra
<SergioMeneses> éxcelente charla fitoria muchisimas gracias!!!
<SergioMeneses> ahora continuando con nuestro cronograma https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> tenemos al compañero huayra
<SergioMeneses> bienvenido huayra ....
<huayra> gracias SergioMeneses
<huayra> bienvenid@s a tod@s
<huayra> La charla de hoy se centrará en lo que son el planeo de eventos
<huayra> he hecho unas láminas para esta ocasión y se puden ver en Slideshare:
<huayra> http://www.slideshare.net/huayrass/organizando-eventos-ubuntu-uowes-v10
<huayra> Mi nombre es Rubén Romero, soy Quiteño de 29 años y usuario de Ubuntu desde el 2005. Usuario de GNU/Linux desde 1997
<huayra> Trabajo en ventas y marketing y he organizado muchos eventos a nivel profesional y de la comunidad
<huayra> espero con esto poder aportar a sus comunidades locales para que creen eventos por todas partes :)
<huayra> Vamos
<huayra> Me imagino que ya todos tienen las láminas así que las trataré de una en una
<huayra> un evento existe primordialmente con el objetivo de construir una comunidad local más grande
<huayra> Ubuntu se diferencia por su comunidad
<huayra> y al crear eventos esto es más una regla que una excepción
<huayra> Estamos acostumbrados a intercatuar virtualmente (como ahora)
<huayra> pero el impacto en el mundo se crea en el mundo real
<huayra> fuera de la pantalla
<huayra> y por eso promover ubuntu es  importante
<huayra> los eventos son el arena qie nos permite interactuar con los de siempre (los del chat ;)
<huayra> y con gente nueva que quiere saber más acerca de este universo nuestro
<huayra> Eso fué la lámina 3.. Vamos ahora a la 4: Dimensiones
<huayra> Para crear un evento tenemos que tener un quién, un cuando, un donde y un por qué
<huayra> obviamente necesitamos un como hacer el evento
<huayra> regresaremos más tarde a estos puntos en detalle
<huayra> pero esto les da una idea de lo que es necesario tener en mente
<huayra> Lamina 5: un gran plan!
<huayra> Definir a quién le vas a hablar
<huayra> y por qué habrían de interesarse en el tema
<huayra> para esto necesitas un donde y un cuando
<huayra> Nos topamos en tal lugar, tal día a cierta hora
<huayra> Y para lograr esto necesitas cooperar con otra gente
<huayra> necesitas probablemente servidores para automatizar instalaciones
<huayra> o red para tener acceso a internet
<huayra> o una sala o agora para poder charlar
<huayra> además, dependiéndo del evento, puede ser buena idea tener acceso a recursos económicos para pode lograr el mayor efecto posible
<huayra> hasta ahora todo bien?
<huayra> Tiene alguién preguntas por el momento antes de pasar a los distintos eventos?
<huayra> ya saben que pueden preguntar en #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<huayra> Lo más simple es empezar con eventos que no requierán mucho planeo
<huayra> lo qué nos lleva a la siguiente lámina
<huayra> la 6: De plan a realidad I: Café
<huayra> Una reunión en un acfé es la cosa más simple de planear
<huayra> pues no necesita mayor plan
<huayra> y sirve de mucho para crear una comunidad
<huayra> La frecuencia de reuniones puede ser muy alta (12 veces anuales)
<huayra> El primer martes del mes
<huayra> o el último jueves
<huayra> a cierta hora en cierto(s) lugar(es)
<huayra> el café de la esquina es siempre una buena opción (un buen café siempre tiene internet, no?)
<huayra> Y no se necesita, como dije anteriormente, medios mayores
<huayra> el café no cuesta más que un café
<huayra> y el presupuesto comunitario es virtualmente innecesario
<huayra> las reuniones en un café además hacen posible que gente nueva se pueda unir sin el miedo a asistir a un evento grande y formalizado
<huayra> y así se dismunuye la barrera de participación
<huayra> En los café se puede planear como conquistar el mundo paso a paso
<huayra> lo que nos lleva a la siguiente lámina: Instalaciones
<huayra> Una fiesta de instalaciones requiere un poco más de planeo
<huayra> pues apela a los de siempre (Usuarios de software libre) y a usuarios potencialmente nuevos
<huayra> que quieren conocer y usar nuestro sistema
<huayra> eso hace posible que la comunidad de usuarios se extienda
<huayra> y pone así a prueba la infraestructura existente de cada comunidad local (foros, sitio web, chat)
<huayra> Los eventos de instalación son mucho más efectivos con un servidor de instalación local
<huayra> y teniendo disponibles medios de intalación: CDs, discos USB
<huayra> y los distintos sabores de Ubuntu: Gnome, Netbook, KDE, Xubuntu
<huayra> y es una buena oportunidad para participar con otras comunidades locales
<huayra> como la de Fedora y Debian (si existen)
<huayra> pues la gente querra probar de todo y no debemos limitar a que todo sea Ubuntu
<huayra> al fin y al cabo se trata de promover el software libre, no?
<huayra> Un servidor de PXE es muy útil
<huayra> y una red cableada hará su vida más simple
<huayra> CDs y discos USB pueden también reemplazar a un servidor PXE si se les complica instalar eso
<huayra> Se necesita además recursos humanos: Ayudantes
<huayra> para instalar y mostrar las novedades del software
<huayra> una fiesta de instalación cada 6 meses es buena idea
<huayra> y es dsincronizable prefectamente con los lanzamientos de distribuciones comunes
<huayra> Y lo bueno de esto es que se puede hacer sin presupuestp
<huayra> un aula en un colegio o universisdad basta
<huayra> o un café puede también funciones
<huayra> *funcionar
<huayra> Si quieres que vengan tantos geeks como sea posible tienes que conseguir un poco de presupuesto para Pizza+Soda
<huayra> epsecialmente si es un día entre semana
<huayra> después de clases/trabajo
<huayra> pues lograrás que la gente llegué a comer
<huayra> y se quede a ver el programa aunque sea por compromiso ;)
<huayra> recuerda empezar el programa antes de la comida, no después!
<huayra> las fiestas de instalación abren las puertas para que el número de usuarios del software crezca
<huayra> y así el interés
<huayra> por el mismo
<huayra> lo que puede llevarnos a que la gente haga más preguntas que las que podemos responder en nuestra infraestructura virtual
<huayra> y por ende: crearemos una conferencia
<huayra> con el fin de?
<huayra> Seguir conquistando el mundo paso a paso y corrigiendo el Bug #1
<huayra> que como todos saben es: Microsoft tiene una mayoría del mercado en el software de escritorio
<huayra> por ende vamos a la siguiente lámina
<huayra> Conferencias: Ubucon
<huayra> esto requiere un arduo trabajo
<huayra> tienes que tener metas altas
<huayra> pero te lo aseguro. No es tan complicado como se escucha
<huayra> en equipo: Todo es posible!
<huayra> El agenda debe apelar a un público vasto
<huayra> y no solo hardocre geeks
<huayra> *hardcore
<huayra> y se lo hace rara vez. Una o dos veces al año bastan
<huayra> una conferencia es un arena para reunir a interesados en software libre, entusiastas y gente que no sabe nada del tema
<huayra> pero que ve oportunidades en el mismo
<huayra> El planeo debe ser detallado
<huayra> requiere de un equipo humano de 1 a 10 personas en esta fase
<huayra> y se debe obtener el donde, cuando y quién muy temprano
<huayra> pues se lo promueve con medios de comunicación tradicionales
<huayra> (apelando a tod@s l@s mortales)
<huayra> en los medios sociales virtuales
<huayra> y a través del boca a boca comunitario que nos caracteriza desde yace 25 años (Viva GNU!)
<huayra> Busca bien a todo usuario de ubuntu que tenga algo interesante que decir
<huayra> usa a tu comunidad y a su red de conocidos
<huayra> si tienes acceso a gente "famosa" (geek o no) pues invitala
<huayra> y promueve el evento como que fuera lo último en la moda
<huayra> se que suena raro, pero al final la gente quiere joyas con que embellecerse
<huayra> hagamos que Ubuntu sea la joya de la que todos hablan ;)
<huayra> y que sea introducción al mundo del software libre de la forma más amigable e incluyente posible
<huayra> entonces los recursos humanos que ayuden a coordinar el vento
<huayra> son imprecindibles
<huayra> necesitas mínimo 5 personas dedicadas las últimas 3-4 semanas
<huayra> y unas 15 en el evento en sí
<huayra> si llegan 100 o 300 personas no hay gran diferencia
<huayra> la planificación requiere un esfuerzo parecido
<huayra> has una lista de prioridades
<huayra> * Invitados/expositores
<huayra> * Actividades (torneo de futbolín, fiesta de instalación paralela a las charlas)
<huayra> y obtén tantos medios como sean posibles
<huayra> un agora o cuarto de seminario en una universidad puede ser muy bueno
<huayra> si lográs conseguir la opera de tu ciudad o el centro de exposiciones, pues te has pasado!
<huayra> Hazmelo saber y loblogeo en Planet Ubuntu ;)
<huayra> Una conferencia requiere presupuesto
<huayra> puedes lograr mucho sin presupuesto, pero lograrás más con bocadillos para todos
<huayra> y una soda
<huayra> y pizza si es posible
<huayra> y todo a cuenta de los auspiciadores!
<huayra> ;)
<huayra> Entonces
<huayra> vamos detalladamente a lo que dije de entrado
<huayra> Siguiente lámina: Audiencia, el quién?
<huayra> Tienes que hacer un evento interesante
<huayra> una actividad social que sea incluyente
<huayra> el horizonte va más allá del panel superior de gnome
<huayra> SAL DE TU PANTALLA!
<huayra> tratá de ver con tu visión de rayos X nocturna lo que la gente normal ve como interesante
<huayra> has algo sexy y acogedor ;)
<huayra> y recuerda
<huayra> trata de apelar al sexo femenino
<huayra> necesitamos más mujeres en el software libre!
<huayra> Más rosado
<huayra> Más celeste
<huayra> ;)
<huayra> Y mujeres: los geeks no muerden
<huayra> de hecho, generalmente son muy agradables e inteligentes
<huayra> vamos a la siguiente lámina
<huayra> Donde y cuando: Continuidad y Uniformidad
<huayra> Una referencia en el tiempo se crea a través de eventos que tienen cierta frecuencia
<huayra> el ser humano usa la memoria como referencia
<huayra> y crear memorias debe ser nuestra prioridad
<huayra> pero memorias agradables, no a la loca
<huayra> ser parte de una comunidad activa y que se desenvuelva
<huayra> que sea reconocida
<huayra> debemos crear arenas donde planear sea posible
<huayra> donde asistir a un evento de nuestra comunidad no implique más que querer hacerlo
<huayra> debemos volvernos más accesibles
<huayra> y para eso debemos ser disciplinados
<huayra> Hacer trabajo voluntario no significa hacer lo que te da la gana
<huayra> debemos ser considerados
<huayra> y comprometidos con la causa
<huayra> creando espectativas razonables
<huayra> basadas en el tiempo que tenemos disponible como grupo local
<huayra> no en los deseos o ambiciones que tenemos
<huayra> encontrar un balance entre lo que podemos hacer
<huayra> entonces fijar unas fechas
<huayra> y tener acceso a locales donde reunirnos es totalmente imprecindible
<huayra> Y bueno
<huayra> Siguiente lámina: Promover qué?
<huayra> promovemos software o promovemos un concepto?
<huayra> yo diría que ambos
<huayra> Ubuntu es su comunidad
<huayra> y somos más que la suma de sus piezas
<huayra> promovemos la libertad!
<huayra> y un concepto social y tecnológico
<huayra> un cambio paradigmático en como construir software
<huayra> a través del respeto mutuo
<huayra> siendo incluyentes
<huayra> en un ecosistema colaborativo
<huayra> que va más allá de Ubuntu
<huayra> y que es autosustentable
<huayra> pues sus contribuciones se dan por gente que sigue ahí
<huayra> y gente nueva que se una
<huayra> Esto nos ayuda a definir que es lo que realmente promovemos
<huayra> y definir el mensaje que queremos dar es sumamente importante
<huayra> Y buenos
<huayra> la siguiente lámina es obvia
<huayra> teniendo a quién apelar, habiendo definido que mensaje se va a dar cuando y donde
<huayra> necesitamos de gente que pueda havcerlo
<huayra> recursos humanos
<huayra> individuos
<huayra> sin voluntad individual no hay comunidad
<huayra> sin el sentir que somos parte de un todo más grande que nosotros no hay evento
<huayra> creando un arena donde motivarse
<huayra> es sumamente importante
<huayra> y crear un evento en el mundo real es una forma tangible de sentirse útil
<huayra> y eso es importante:
<huayra> La motivación es la base del trabajo voluntario
<huayra> y sin trabajo voluntario no hay evento de software libre
<huayra> sin evento
<huayra> no hay ni chavos ni chavas
<huayra> ni perros ni gatos
<huayra> entonces, debemos motivarnos a nostros mismos y motivar al restp
<huayra> *resto
<huayra> La siguiente lámina es menos humanista
<huayra> como conseguir medios?
<huayra> No estamos de vendedores ni cínicos
<huayra> pero tenemos hambre por las tardes
<huayra> y queremos pizza y soda
<huayra> (una vez más)
<huayra> Entonces
<huayra> tenemos un quién, un como, un donde y cuando y un mensaje para esa audiencia
<huayra> ahora necesitamos medios para dar algo a esa audiencia
<huayra> un café no requiere de mucho
<huayra> pero una conferencia requiere de algo tan concreto y simple como un bocadillo
<huayra> y agua mineral
<huayra> suena un poco simplista
<huayra> pero no siempre puede la comunidad pagarlo todo de su bolsillo
<huayra> llega un punto donde podemos obtener medio de empresas que ganan con Ubuntu y el software libre
<huayra> empresas llenas de geeks
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<huayra> u organizaciones que usan el software
<huayra> entonces hay que pedir su apoyo
<huayra> y a cambio se brinda reconocimiento a ese apoyo
<huayra> (Pizza auspiciada por Troilltech
<huayra> (Trolltech / Nokia R&D)
<huayra> y todos felices
<huayra> el que la hace la gana. La meritocracía es un imperativo en nuestra comunidad
<huayra> y aportando el que la hace la paga ;)
<huayra> Viva la soda+pizza gratis!
<huayra> para terminar ya
<huayra> saltamos a la siguiente lámina
<huayra> Empieza hoy!
<huayra> No esperes más
<huayra> tod@s l@s ubunter@s
<huayra> quieren verse las caras
<huayra> quieren sentirse parte de la comunidad local
<huayra> creemos ya arenas donde puedan hacerlo
<huayra> haz que la gente participe de los eventos en el mundo real
<huayra> crea una dimensión de comunidad en el mundo y no solo virtual
<huayra> y recuerda
<huayra> a veces tendrás eventos donde solo llega una persona
<huayra> a veces solo llegan los de siempre
<huayra> y a veces tu café se enfriará mientras esperas a los que nunca llegaron
<huayra> pero el que no falla no aprende!
<huayra> Algún día verás a +100 personas disfrutando de lo mismo que tu
<huayra> y no hay satisfacción más grande que poder ser parte de eso!
<huayra> Mil gracias!
<huayra> Preguntas en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<huayra> y si no pues me retiro
<huayra> que ya me van a dar las 2am y tengo que ir a una fiesta a 3 cuadras ;)
<huayra> las láminas son basadas en láminas en spread Ubuntu
<huayra> ahí podrán conseguir material gráfico con fuentes que pueden modificar
<huayra> y les servirá de mucho ;)
<huayra> si alguién está en oslo escribanme y nos vamos de farra
<huayra> ;)
<huayra> gracias por su tiempo y que la sigan pasando genial!
<huayra> Y recuerden: Empieza ya!
<huayra> Ponte metas cortas y de apoco
<huayra> iremos conquistando el mundo :)
<huayra> Nos vemos ubunter@s!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: U1, U1M & UEC - Instructores: Ma_Po
<leogg> Ya casi finalizando este Ubuntu Open Week en español, tenemos a un invitado especial
<leogg> Les presento a Ma_Po de la comunidad Ubuntu Nicaragua
<leogg> Adelante Ma_Po !
<Ma_Po> gracias leogg
<Ma_Po> buenas tardes, ya casi noches acá en Nicaragua
<Ma_Po> a tod@s
<Ma_Po> mi nombre es Marconi Poveda
<Ma_Po> miembro fundador del LoCo team de Nicaragua
<Ma_Po> esta es mi segunda participación en el UOWES
<Ma_Po> agradezco a los encargados por la invitación a participar
<Ma_Po> en esta ocación le voy a hablar de los proyectos más recientes de Canonical
<Ma_Po> empresa encargada del desarrollo de nuestra distribución favorita
<Ma_Po> esta noche hablaremos de Ubuntu One
<Ma_Po> Ubuntu One Music Store y
<Ma_Po> Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<Ma_Po> iniciemos compartiendo la presentación http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2740297/UOW_ES_15102010.pdf
<Ma_Po> Seguramente han escuchado muchas veces de servicios de alojamiento de archivos en internet
<Ma_Po> saltan muchos nombres: rapidshare, megaupload, mediafire, etc
<Ma_Po> todos metodos de almacenar archivos en internet
<Ma_Po> principalmente para intercambiar contenido
<Ma_Po> (no hablaremos aquí de la legalidad de esos archivos)
<Ma_Po> :P
<Ma_Po> Con el tiempo está necesidad generó un nuevo servicio "sincronización de archivos en internet"
<Ma_Po> Muchas computadoras, el mismo archivo en todas las computadoras, ese es el objetivo.
<Ma_Po> hoy en día, muchos servicios existen para este propósito:
<Ma_Po> iDisk
<Ma_Po> Dropbox, quizá el más popular
<Ma_Po> Box.net
<Ma_Po> Mozy
<Ma_Po> Wuala
<Ma_Po> Humyo
<Ma_Po> Live Mesh
<Ma_Po> y por supuesto
<Ma_Po> Ubuntu One
<Ma_Po> Ubuntu One es un servicio de alojamiento de archivos que está integrado con el escritorio de Ubuntu.
<Ma_Po> la semana recien pasada se dió a conocer de la existencia de versiones beta para el cliente para windows y android.
<Ma_Po> Un proyecto propiedad de Canonical y desarrollado entereamente por desarrolladores de Canonical.
<Ma_Po> La interacción con el servicio se realiza a través de un cliente disponible en Ubuntu versión 9.04 o superior
<Ma_Po> esta aplicación permite sincronizar o compartir calquier archivo o carpeta.
<Ma_Po> En palabras sencillas con hacer clic derecho podemos colocar nuestro archivo o directorio
<Ma_Po> directamente en el espacio de Ubuntu One disponbile desde cualquier punto con acceso a internet.
<Ma_Po> como se dice... nuestros datos estan en la nube.
<Ma_Po> Además de almacenar archivos se pueden sincronizar documentos,
<Ma_Po> marcadores de Firefox,
<Ma_Po> los mensajes enviados y recibidos por Gwibber
<Ma_Po> los contactos del cliente de correo,
<Ma_Po> la música comprada en Ubuntu One Music Store
<Ma_Po> y las notas de Tomboy
<Ma_Po> Ubuntu One ofrece una cuenta gratuita con 2Gb de espacio
<Ma_Po> para todos los usuarios que se registran
<Ma_Po> sin embargo como en todos los otros servicios
<Ma_Po> es posible agregarle espacio a tu cuenta por una cuota mensual dependiendo de la cantidad necesaria.
<Ma_Po> el costo es de $3.00 mensuales por 20Gb
<Ma_Po> si compras anualidad son $30
<Ma_Po> algo que ha causado mucho revuelo en las comunidades es el tema de la licencia
<Ma_Po> Según la licencia, el software del lado del servidor es propietario
<Ma_Po> sin embargo, el cliente es libre.
<Ma_Po> hay para quienes el tema es incomodo
<Ma_Po> trabajar con SL no libre o libre en parte
<Ma_Po> cada quien debe tomar su parte en el proceso
<Ma_Po> Ubuntu One tiene algunas debilidades frente a otros competidores, entre ellas
<Ma_Po> el soporte para diversos sistemas operativos
<Ma_Po> aunque como mencioné anteriormente
<Ma_Po> hay versiones beta para otras plataformas
<Ma_Po> que aun no estan listas para confrontar a las contrapartes
<Ma_Po> Sin embargo el proyecto es bastante nuevo,
<Ma_Po> hasta hace poco estaba en beta por lo que esperamos
<Ma_Po> que en los próximos meses muchas cosas cambien.
<Ma_Po> si no tienen preguntas proseguimos
<Ma_Po> U1MS o Ubuntu One Music Store
<Ma_Po> es una tienda de música en línea
<Ma_Po> integrado con el servicio Ubuntu One
<Ma_Po> lo que la convierte en una tienda de música digital en la nube
<Ma_Po> Todas tus compras son trasferidas a tu cuenta de Ubuntu One
<Ma_Po> para que esten almacenadas de forma segura
<Ma_Po> y luego sincronizadas con tus computadoras.
<Ma_Po> Ubuntu One Music Store, se conecta a través de reproductores de audio como Rythmbox y Banshee
<Ma_Po> básicamente se trata de buscar canciones que te gustaría comprar
<Ma_Po> temas actuales
<Ma_Po> brindan un preview de las canciones de un minuto aproximado
<Ma_Po> Características a destacar de la música q se compra en U1MS
<Ma_Po> la calidad de la música en 256 kbps o superior
<Ma_Po> y libre de DRM
<Ma_Po> lo que significa que puede ser copiada y quemada muchas veces
<Ma_Po> Ubuntu One Music Store arrastra los mismos problemas de licencia de Ubuntu One.
<Ma_Po> Si les gustaría saber algunas opiniones
<ClaseBot> Leonzero preguntó: ¿hay canciones que se pueden bajar gratis?
<Ma_Po> les recomiento un par de lecturas
<Ma_Po> Leonzero, para descargar canciones libres o gratuitas puedes utilizar Jamendo
<Ma_Po> no conozco la existencia de canciones que puedan ser descargadas desde U1MS gratuitamente
<Ma_Po> Si les gustaría saber algunas opiniones 	. http://www.stefanoforenza.com/ubuntu-one-music-store-answers/ http://www.stefanoforenza.com/ubuntu-one-music-store/
<Ma_Po> pueden dirigirse directamente a https://one.ubuntu.com/music/
<Ma_Po> para obtener más información
<Ma_Po> que les parece si seguimos con Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<Ma_Po> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<ClaseBot> Leonzero preguntó: ¿hay canciones en formato flac?
<Ma_Po> actualmente lo de moda es computación en la nube
<Ma_Po> todas las empresas grandes dicen trabajar en la nube
<Ma_Po> ofrecen grandes cantidades de almacenamiento y procesamiento
<Ma_Po> en la nube
<Ma_Po> Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud es una solución para procesamiento en la nube.
<Ma_Po> pero no una nube en Internet
<Ma_Po> esas son nubes públicas
<Ma_Po> nosotros podemos tener nuestra nube privada
<Ma_Po> UEC permite crear una nube privada o como se conoce el término en inglés "Private Cloud Computing"
<Ma_Po> La solución UEC esta basada en Eucalyptus
<Ma_Po> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_%28computing%29
<Ma_Po> una plataforma de software para  la creación de nubes de privadas de procesamiento mediante Clusters de Computadoras.
<Ma_Po> El objetivo de UEC es proveer a las empresas
<Ma_Po> la mejor manera de implementar una nube privada dentro de su propia empresa
<Ma_Po> eliminar la idea de que las nubes que tienen que funcionar directamente en internet
<Ma_Po> por favor tomense un momento para ver el siguiente video
<Ma_Po> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XakFYeN-hco
<Ma_Po> Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud ofrece las mismas APIs que Amazon EC2
<Ma_Po> o sea que las aplicaciones se pueden crear
<Ma_Po> y correr en ambas plataformas.
<Ma_Po> UEC se provee a través de Ubuntu Server
<Ma_Po> 10.10
<Ma_Po> Morell, UEC esta basado en Eucalyptus que es open source por lo tanto, es libre
<Ma_Po> Morell, existe una distribución comercial de Eucalyptus
<Ma_Po> llamada Eucalyptus Enterprise Edition
<ClaseBot> Morell preguntó: UEC  es libre o privativa?
<Ma_Po> que estan basada siempre en Eucalyptus
<Ma_Po> Morell, no las razones exactas
<Ma_Po> sin embargo espero que sea un proceso evolutivo
<Ma_Po> para la herramienta
<Ma_Po> es decir que según madure,
<Ma_Po> se vuelva a la comunidad
<ClaseBot> Petrux-ec_ preguntó: Donde puedo ver la licencia UEC???
<Ma_Po> Petrux-ec_, como te decía... esta basado en una herramienta libre
<Ma_Po> sería indagar sobre la licencia de Eucaliptus que es el motor
<Ma_Po> esto esta disponible
<Ma_Po> en Ubuntu Server
<ClaseBot> Morell preguntó: Puedes hacer un resumen de los artículos que enlazaste, que están en ingles, sobre lo que opinan sobre U1M?
<Ma_Po> Morell, por su puesto.
<Ma_Po> se crítica el nuevo estilo de Canonical
<Ma_Po> de querer imitar algunas prácticas de otras empresas
<Ma_Po> puntualmente Apple con iTunes
<Ma_Po> sin embargo Canonical ha puesto algo más
<Ma_Po> para los usuarios, eliminando el DRM de la música q distribuye
<Ma_Po> a través de U1MS
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<Ma_Po> además se discuten las razones por las cuales no se libera el servidor de U1
<Ma_Po> son puras especulaciones
<Ma_Po> de las cuales todos deberíamos formarnos un críterio propio y emitir
<Ma_Po> juicio
<Ma_Po> estimados, si no tenemos más preguntas
<Ma_Po> agradezco a todos su atención
<Ma_Po> espero se interesen por las herramientas
<Ma_Po> y se introduzcan en ellas para lograr desarrollarlas aún más
<Ma_Po> para mí un placer haber estado con ustedes
<Ma_Po> saludos!
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchisimas gracias a Ma_Po por su excelente presentación...
<SergioMeneses> tomamos unos minutos de receso...
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> los logs se encuentran en: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekMaverickLog
<SergioMeneses> para quienes no pudieron asistir a alguna sesión :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Evento: Ubuntu Open Week en Español - Sesión actual: Evaluación del Evento: preguntas y sugerencias - Instructores: alucardni, leogg, n0rman, m4v, SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> saludos compañeros
<SergioMeneses> esta es la ultima sesión de la Ubuntu Open Week
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<SergioMeneses> y como siempre hemos tratado de tomar este espacio... para discutir con los participantes acerca de las jornadas
<SergioMeneses> dudas, inquietudes, sugerencias... entre otras cosas
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo que esta el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat donde pueden formular las preguntas y interactuar con los demas participantes
<SergioMeneses> ...empecemos para los que no nos conocen, por el quienes somos??
<SergioMeneses> los instructores de las jornadas hacemos parte de uno de los teams mas importantes de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<SergioMeneses> el objetivo mas importante de Classroom es llevar el conocimiento a todos los usuarios en cualquier parte del mundo
<SergioMeneses> no solo de como instalar ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> sino en general de como aprender a realizar sus tareas cotidianas con ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> sin la necesidad de otro sistema operativo
<SergioMeneses> en un principio claro... el team solo era de habla inglesa
<SergioMeneses> como pueden observar en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> pero un grupo de miembros de las comunidades de habla hispana
<SergioMeneses> tuvimos la idea de implementar dicho proceso en nuestras comunidades
<SergioMeneses> ...claro, no todo el mundo habla ingles :(
<SergioMeneses> en ese momento surgió el proyecto Classroom_Es
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<SergioMeneses> que cumple los mismos objetivos que Classroom...
<SergioMeneses> solo que aplicados a las comunidades hispanoparlantes
<SergioMeneses> actualmente andamos en crecimiento.... y este tipo de eventos nos ayudan a encontrar gente que esta dispuesta a pertenecer tanto a las comunidades locales
<SergioMeneses> LoCo
<SergioMeneses> loco.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> como a ser parte activa del proyecto "Classroom_Es"
<SergioMeneses> que bueno sería que ustedes que estan hoy de asistentes... en las proximas sesiones participen como instructores :D
<SergioMeneses> ....si se preguntan, pero de que voy a hablar???
<SergioMeneses> sencillo... habla de lo que conozcas... no deben ser temas super avanzados
<SergioMeneses> ni super complejos
<SergioMeneses> los participantes de este tipo de jornadas varias... desde novatos hasta los mas avanzados que he llegado a conocer
<SergioMeneses> así que si eres bueno con cualquier herramienta como gimp
<SergioMeneses> puedes dar una charla...
<SergioMeneses> y que se viene a futuro para este team....
<SergioMeneses> en nuestros próximos planes se encuentra la realización de la primera Ubuntu Developer Week en Español!!!
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<ClaseBot> Morell preguntó: Por qué no Lernid?
<SergioMeneses> Morell, la pregunta es porque no usamos lernid?
<SergioMeneses> Morell, ...causas del destino
<SergioMeneses> se que suena raro... pero ya teniamos todo listo para usar lernid en esta jornada
<SergioMeneses> y de hecho funciona
<SergioMeneses> el problema fue que al actualizar los sistemas a Maverick, la actualización de un componente que utiliza lernid para pasar las diapositivas no funciona
<SergioMeneses> en cambio en Luicd si funcionaba a la perfección....
<SergioMeneses> y como el lanzamiento fue antes de la uowes nos quedamos cortos de tiempo como para empezar a solucionarlo
<SergioMeneses> ....sinceramente fui uno de los promotores del uso de Lernid, y no te imaginas que desilusión al ver que no lo podíamos usar :(
<SergioMeneses> pero Morell de seguro para la developer week lo tendremos :D
<SergioMeneses> solucionado tu pregunta Morell ?
<ClaseBot> Leonzero preguntó: ¿cuándo es la developer week?
<SergioMeneses> Leonzero, aún no han salido fechas oficiales... usualmente son una al año...
<SergioMeneses> pero apenas tengamos confirmación del calendario empezaremos a trabajar en ello
<SergioMeneses> ...aunque armar tal evento es demasiado complejo, pero he insistido tanto con hacerla a nivel hispanoamericano que ya los compañeros del team me apoyan y vamos a sacarlo adelante :D
<SergioMeneses> aunque el próximo evento según lo pensado será el Ubuntu User Day de la 11.04
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<SergioMeneses> claro... no es un evento de la magnitud que la Ubuntu Open Week... es solo un día de charlas :D
<SergioMeneses> pero bien aprovechado... usualmente por gente que esta iniciando en le mundo de Ubuntu y GNU/Linux
<SergioMeneses> ...como anécdota me vincule al team en un Ubuntu User Day :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos ya vamos finalizando el balance de la jornada...
<SergioMeneses> hay preguntas, dudas, quejas, inquietudes al respecto?
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo donde quedan los logs de las sesiones https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekMaverickLog
<SergioMeneses> los de las sesiones del día de hoy los iremos montando en estos días :D
<SergioMeneses> Morell, si claro... es una buena observación....
<SergioMeneses> pero de hecho podías usar lernid y tener las laminas de fondo no?
<SergioMeneses> ...alguna otra inquietud?
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos si ya no hay mas preguntas levanto la sesión...
<SergioMeneses> no me queda mas que agradecerles la participación y el interes demostrado a lo largo de la jornada
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-10-13
<Insetelecom> hola buenas noches..
